# Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing



## Doc7505

“They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​








						"They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
					

On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
~Snip~
To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
*What they are investigating then?*
​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.








						The Gateway Pundit
					

Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





Comment:
The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


----------



## playtime

jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


----------



## okfine

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


Jordan sure puts Ohio on the map. Same with Gaetz for Florida.


----------



## playtime

okfine said:


> Jordan sure puts Ohio on the map. Same with Gaetz for Florida.



<psssst>

that might not be a good thing.


----------



## Oddball

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Exactly my thoughts on the matter, the moment all this crap about Bannon was brought up.


----------



## playtime

Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records​Last week, the select committee demanded attack-related records of federal officials and a number of Trump allies and staffers.


Aug. 30, 2021, 1:39 PM EDT / Updated Aug. 30, 2021, 5:51 PM EDT

By Rebecca Shabad, Garrett Haake and Haley Talbot

WASHINGTON — The House select committee that’s investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is preparing to ask telecommunications companies to preserve the phone records of a group of Republican lawmakers, multiple sources confirmed to NBC News on Monday.
The request was first reported by CNN, which said the committee is eyeing the records of Republican Reps. Lauren Boebert, of Colorado; Jim Jordan, of Ohio; Mo Brooks, of Alabama; Madison Cawthorn, of North Carolina; Matt Gaetz, of Florida; Louie Gohmert, of Texas; Marjorie Taylor Greene and Jody Hice, both of Georgia; Scott Perry, of Pennsylvania; and Andy Biggs and Paul Gosar, both of Arizona.


*The list of lawmakers is still evolving, sources said. The select committee declined to comment on the lawmakers, but a spokesman said later in the day that committee "sent letters to 35 private-sector entities, including telecommunications, email, and social media companies, instructing them to preserve records which may be relevant to the Select Committee’s investigation."*​
Among those companies were Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook and Twitter. The committee also sent requests to websites and platforms that were heavily utilized by right-wing groups, including Gab, 4chan, 8kun, Parler, Discord and theDonald.win. The committee requested documents from many of the same companies last week involving the "spread of misinformation, efforts to overturn the 2020 election or prevent the certification of the results, domestic violent extremism, and foreign influence in the 2020 election."
Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records


----------



## okfine

playtime said:


> <psssst>
> 
> that might not be a good thing.


Just look at their voting and legislative prowess. Worthless.


----------



## Lysistrata

Jordan is such a bimbo. It was his republican colleagues who voted against establishing a bipartisan commission with full subpoena power to investigate the Jan. 6 insurrection. And wasn't he one of the people on the phone with trump that afternoon? What would his concern be with holding Bannon in contempt? Bannon wasn't even a government employee. Jordan seems to be very nervous.


----------



## Doc7505

playtime said:


> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records​Last week, the select committee demanded attack-related records of federal officials and a number of Trump allies and staffers.
> 
> 
> Aug. 30, 2021, 1:39 PM EDT / Updated Aug. 30, 2021, 5:51 PM EDT
> 
> By Rebecca Shabad, Garrett Haake and Haley Talbot
> 
> WASHINGTON — The House select committee that’s investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is preparing to ask telecommunications companies to preserve the phone records of a group of Republican lawmakers, multiple sources confirmed to NBC News on Monday.
> The request was first reported by CNN, which said the committee is eyeing the records of Republican Reps. Lauren Boebert, of Colorado; Jim Jordan, of Ohio; Mo Brooks, of Alabama; Madison Cawthorn, of North Carolina; Matt Gaetz, of Florida; Louie Gohmert, of Texas; Marjorie Taylor Greene and Jody Hice, both of Georgia; Scott Perry, of Pennsylvania; and Andy Biggs and Paul Gosar, both of Arizona.
> 
> 
> *The list of lawmakers is still evolving, sources said. The select committee declined to comment on the lawmakers, but a spokesman said later in the day that committee "sent letters to 35 private-sector entities, including telecommunications, email, and social media companies, instructing them to preserve records which may be relevant to the Select Committee’s investigation."*​
> Among those companies were Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook and Twitter. The committee also sent requests to websites and platforms that were heavily utilized by right-wing groups, including Gab, 4chan, 8kun, Parler, Discord and theDonald.win. The committee requested documents from many of the same companies last week involving the "spread of misinformation, efforts to overturn the 2020 election or prevent the certification of the results, domestic violent extremism, and foreign influence in the 2020 election."
> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records



~~~~~~
Did that also include Documents generated by BLM, Antifa and other Leftist entities that have stormed the Interior Dept. Building, or stormed and set fire to the Federal building in Portland, or St John's Episcopal Church acroos from the White House.
Last time I heard burning churches is a federal crime









						18 U.S. Code § 247 -  Damage to religious property; obstruction of persons in the free exercise of religious beliefs
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## bodecea

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Time to investigate his failure to report the sexual abuse of his wrestlers at Ohio St.


----------



## Lysistrata

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Did that also include Documents generated by BLM, Antifa and other Leftist entities that have stormed the Interior Dept. Building, or stormed and set fire to the Federal building in Portland, or St John's Episcopal Church acroos from the White House.
> Last time I heard burning churches is a federal crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 247 -  Damage to religious property; obstruction of persons in the free exercise of religious beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu





Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Did that also include Documents generated by BLM, Antifa and other Leftist entities that have stormed the Interior Dept. Building, or stormed and set fire to the Federal building in Portland, or St John's Episcopal Church acroos from the White House.
> Last time I heard burning churches is a federal crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 247 -  Damage to religious property; obstruction of persons in the free exercise of religious beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.

 The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


----------



## Lastamender

Someone else asking about Jan 6th and the FBI.


----------



## playtime

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Did that also include Documents generated by BLM, Antifa and other Leftist entities that have stormed the Interior Dept. Building, or stormed and set fire to the Federal building in Portland, or St John's Episcopal Church acroos from the White House.
> Last time I heard burning churches is a federal crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 247 -  Damage to religious property; obstruction of persons in the free exercise of religious beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Jordan destroys leftists during these hearings. It’s a joy to watch.


----------



## Doc7505

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.




PM/DSA Democrat Commie Just-US...


----------



## San Souci

Lysistrata said:


> Jordan is such a bimbo. It was his republican colleagues who voted against establishing a bipartisan commission with full subpoena power to investigate the Jan. 6 insurrection. And wasn't he one of the people on the phone with trump that afternoon? What would his concern be with holding Bannon in contempt? Bannon wasn't even a government employee. Jordan seems to be very nervous.


Biden is a Paunchy ,punchy ,bumbling ,stuttering Dotard.


----------



## San Souci

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


The FBI are Gestapo for the DNC.


----------



## playtime

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Jordan destroys leftists during these hearings. It’s a joy to watch.



delusional posts such as yours are quite joyful to read.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

playtime said:


> delusional posts such as yours are quite joyful to read.



Watch the videos then lie to yourself.


----------



## playtime

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Watch the videos then lie to yourself.



*hominahominahomina...........................................*


----------



## airplanemechanic

Lysistrata said:


> Jordan is such a bimbo. It was his republican colleagues who voted against establishing a bipartisan commission with full subpoena power to investigate the Jan. 6 insurrection. And wasn't he one of the people on the phone with trump that afternoon? What would his concern be with holding Bannon in contempt? Bannon wasn't even a government employee. Jordan seems to be very nervous.



What are they investigating? Reporting has already come out that there was no central command and any violence was local and not coordinated.

Why can't we question Pelosi on why she had the NG stand down and not protect the capitol? After all, she's speaker, she's responsible for the safety and security of the capitol. Why isn't she being questioned?

Oh that's right, because she's a democrat.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


LOLOL 

Cracks me up how the rightards who called for *8* independent investigations into Benghazi now cry because Democrats start one on 1/6.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Why can't we question Pelosi on why she had the NG stand down and not protect the capitol? After all, she's speaker, she's responsible for the safety and security of the capitol. Why isn't she being questioned?


Why investigate something that never happened?


----------



## playtime

airplanemechanic said:


> Why can't we question Pelosi on why she had the NG stand down and not protect the capitol?



it's not her job.  try learning the facts.




airplanemechanic said:


> After all, she's speaker,



damn right.



airplanemechanic said:


> she's responsible for the safety and security of the capitol.



nope.  nada.  nyet.  she isn't any more responsible than turtleboy is.




airplanemechanic said:


> Why isn't she being questioned?



she was too busy making sure the trump humping deplorables who were hunting her down, didn't actually find her.



airplanemechanic said:


> Oh that's right, because she's a democrat.



lol...  

Pelosi did not block the National Guard from the Capitol on Jan. 6​By ARIJETA LAJKAJuly 23, 2021


*CLAIM:* House Speaker Nancy Pelosi blocked the National Guard from coming to the Capitol during the Jan. 6 insurrection.

*AP’S ASSESSMENT:* False. As Speaker of the House, Pelosi does not direct the National Guard. Further, as the Capitol came under attack, she and the Senate Majority leader called for military assistance, including the National Guard.

*THE FACTS:* On Tuesday, a false claim about the deadly Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol resurfaced suggesting that Pelosi blocked the National Guard from coming to lawmakers’ defense during the insurrection at the Capitol.
“@SpeakerPelosi, why did you block the National Guard from protecting the Capitol?” Indiana Rep. Jim Banks tweeted.
Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy posed a similar question on Fox News saying, “Was there a decision by the Speaker not to have the National Guard at the Capitol that day?”

*The answer is no.*

“On January 6th, the Speaker, a target of an assassination attempt that day, was no more in charge of Capitol security than Mitch McConnell was. This is a clear attempt to whitewash what happened on January 6th and divert blame,” Drew Hammill, a spokesperson for Pelosi told The Associated Press in an email.
The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
Once Trump’s supporters were assaulting police and breaking into the building, Pelosi and Senate Democratic Leader Chuck Schumer appealed to military leaders, asking the Army to deploy the National Guard.
“The Speaker believes security officials should make security decisions. The Speaker immediately signaled her support for the deployment of the National Guard when she was presented with that recommendation on the afternoon of January 6th. Public testimony confirms the fact that the Speaker was not made aware of any request for such a deployment prior to then,” Hammill said in a statement this week.

*Republicans have falsely laid the blame on Pelosi without mentioning that GOP Leader McConnell had similar authority over the security officials that day. But there is no evidence that either was involved in any effort to block the National Guard before or during the insurrection.*
___
Associated Press writer Mary Clare Jalonick in Washington contributed to this story.
___
*This is part of The Associated Press’ ongoing effort to address widely shared misinformation, including work with Facebook and other platforms to add context to misleading content and reduce its circulation online.*
Pelosi did not block the National Guard from the Capitol on Jan. 6


----------



## Doc7505

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.



Attempted arson is still a criminal act.. So don't go trying to make little of it....
Each day that goes by we get more information on how the FBI was deeply involved in creating the riot on Jan 6th., 









						Greenwald: FBI Involvement In Capitol Riot Not A "Crazy Conspiracy Theory," This Is What They Do
					

Investigative journalist Glenn Greenwald said the only reason to call potential FBI involvement in the January 6th Capitol Riot a "crazy conspiracy theory" is if you're either "completely ignorant" of what the FBI does or lying on purpose to cover up for the FBI.   Greenwald told FOX News host...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



**********​








						Among Those Who Marched Into the Capitol on Jan. 6: An F.B.I. Informant (Published 2021)
					

A member of the far-right Proud Boys texted his F.B.I. handler during the assault, but maintained the group had no plan in advance to enter the Capitol and disrupt the election certification.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## airplanemechanic

playtime said:


> it's not her job.  try learning the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn right.
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  nada.  nyet.  she isn't any more responsible than turtleboy is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was too busy making sure the trump humping deplorables who were hunting her down, didn't actually find her.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> Pelosi did not block the National Guard from the Capitol on Jan. 6​By ARIJETA LAJKAJuly 23, 2021
> 
> 
> *CLAIM:* House Speaker Nancy Pelosi blocked the National Guard from coming to the Capitol during the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> *AP’S ASSESSMENT:* False. As Speaker of the House, Pelosi does not direct the National Guard. Further, as the Capitol came under attack, she and the Senate Majority leader called for military assistance, including the National Guard.
> 
> *THE FACTS:* On Tuesday, a false claim about the deadly Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol resurfaced suggesting that Pelosi blocked the National Guard from coming to lawmakers’ defense during the insurrection at the Capitol.
> “@SpeakerPelosi, why did you block the National Guard from protecting the Capitol?” Indiana Rep. Jim Banks tweeted.
> Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy posed a similar question on Fox News saying, “Was there a decision by the Speaker not to have the National Guard at the Capitol that day?”
> 
> *The answer is no.*
> 
> “On January 6th, the Speaker, a target of an assassination attempt that day, was no more in charge of Capitol security than Mitch McConnell was. This is a clear attempt to whitewash what happened on January 6th and divert blame,” Drew Hammill, a spokesperson for Pelosi told The Associated Press in an email.
> The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
> The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
> The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
> Once Trump’s supporters were assaulting police and breaking into the building, Pelosi and Senate Democratic Leader Chuck Schumer appealed to military leaders, asking the Army to deploy the National Guard.
> “The Speaker believes security officials should make security decisions. The Speaker immediately signaled her support for the deployment of the National Guard when she was presented with that recommendation on the afternoon of January 6th. Public testimony confirms the fact that the Speaker was not made aware of any request for such a deployment prior to then,” Hammill said in a statement this week.
> 
> *Republicans have falsely laid the blame on Pelosi without mentioning that GOP Leader McConnell had similar authority over the security officials that day. But there is no evidence that either was involved in any effort to block the National Guard before or during the insurrection.*
> ___
> Associated Press writer Mary Clare Jalonick in Washington contributed to this story.
> ___
> *This is part of The Associated Press’ ongoing effort to address widely shared misinformation, including work with Facebook and other platforms to add context to misleading content and reduce its circulation online.*
> Pelosi did not block the National Guard from the Capitol on Jan. 6




Ok so I guess this guy is lying. 









						Ex-Capitol Police Chief Says Requests For National Guard Denied 6 Times In Riots
					

Steven Sund contradicts reports that help was not requested, saying security officials at the House and Senate rebuffed calls for assistance ahead of and during the attack on the Capitol.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Ok so I guess this guy is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Capitol Police Chief Says Requests For National Guard Denied 6 Times In Riots
> 
> 
> Steven Sund contradicts reports that help was not requested, saying security officials at the House and Senate rebuffed calls for assistance ahead of and during the attack on the Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Holyfuckingshit!  

Dumbfuck, *your own link* states who rejected the additional security and it wasn't Pelosi.

*Your own link.* 

It's bad enough you're a moron, but at least try to understand what you post.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Dumbfuck, *your own link* states who rejected the additional security and it wasn't Pelosi.
> 
> *Your own link.*
> 
> It's bad enough you're a moron, but at least try to understand what you post.



My link doesn't say Pelosi didn't do anything dumbfuck. Quit reading shit that's not there, dumbfuck. 

Pelosi is in charge of capitol security dumbfuck. Even the sergeant at arms answers to her.



> The House sergeant-at-arms reports to the House speaker, or Pelosi at the time of the attack.











						PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some
					

More than six weeks after supporters of then-President Donald Trump stormed the U.S. Capitol, posts spread on Facebook c




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Death Angel

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


Keep telling yourself that


----------



## Clipper

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Jordan destroys leftists during these hearings. It’s a joy to watch.


Jordan runs his yap about public policy but when asked about when he spoke with the orange babboon on Jan.6 it's the ole dodge routine. 

"But, but, I thnk so, I can't remember, I talk to him all the time, Yea, that's it, why you asking, I, I forgot what time" blah, blah, blah.

Apparently, wrestling giant Jordan can't check his phone records so Liz Cheney will do it for him.

That's why Jordan's sphincter tightens up whenever he's asked about it.


----------



## Clipper

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Jimmy I Don't Wear A Jacket I'm A Regular Guy Just Like You Jordan actually wore one at the hearing yesterday. He must really be uptight about what's coming knowing Liz Cheney is ready to pounce.

The ole sphincter muscle must be getting one hell of a workout.


----------



## candycorn

Clipper said:


> Jordan runs his yap about public policy but when asked about when he spoke with the orange babboon on Jan.6 it's the ole dodge routine.
> 
> "But, but, I thnk so, I can't remember, I talk to him all the time, Yea, that's it, why you asking, I, I forgot what time" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Apparently, wrestling giant Jordan can't check his phone records so Liz Cheney will do it for him.
> 
> That's why Jordan's sphincter tightens up whenever he's asked about it.


Essentially he's the poster child for what our politics has become.  What is he for?  Winning.  What is he against?  Someone else winning.


----------



## playtime

Death Angel said:


> Keep telling yourself that


----------



## playtime

airplanemechanic said:


> Ok so I guess this guy is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Capitol Police Chief Says Requests For National Guard Denied 6 Times In Riots
> 
> 
> Steven Sund contradicts reports that help was not requested, saying security officials at the House and Senate rebuffed calls for assistance ahead of and during the attack on the Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



ummmmmm....  no where in that there article states that nancy pelosi was in charge & denied anything.  so your reply is null & void.

but guess who the ultimate 'official' should have...


could have....

but di NOTHING to get the NG in to restore safety & order?

can you guess?  huh huh HUH?

that would be yer prez.  all he had to do was make4 a phone call.  ONE phone call & the NG would have been there, suited up  & armed to get the job done.  but nooooooooooooooooooooo......................

instead, donny - (after lying to his flying monkeys, that he would 'walk with them to the capital' ) went back to his bunker, to watch it all unfold on TV.  how long b4 he even came out to make a request that they all go home now?  saying 'they were special & he looooooooved them'?

hours.  HOURS.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Clipper said:


> Jordan runs his yap about public policy but when asked about when he spoke with the orange babboon on Jan.6 it's the ole dodge routine.
> 
> "But, but, I thnk so, I can't remember, I talk to him all the time, Yea, that's it, why you asking, I, I forgot what time" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Apparently, wrestling giant Jordan can't check his phone records so Liz Cheney will do it for him.
> 
> That's why Jordan's sphincter tightens up whenever he's asked about it.





Clipper said:


> Jimmy I Don't Wear A Jacket I'm A Regular Guy Just Like You Jordan actually wore one at the hearing yesterday. He must really be uptight about what's coming knowing Liz Cheney is ready to pounce.
> 
> The ole sphincter muscle must be getting one hell of a workout.


Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Clipper

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Whatever makes you feel better.


Gee, why doesn't Jimmy Boy go back & check his cell phone records if he has nothing to hide? 

He can only play the ole dodge routine for so long.


----------



## Clipper

playtime said:


> ummmmmm....  no where in that there article states that nancy pelosi was in charge & denied anything.  so your reply is null & void.
> 
> but guess who the ultimate 'official' should have...
> 
> 
> could have....
> 
> but di NOTHING to get the NG in to restore safety & order?
> 
> can you guess?  huh huh HUH?
> 
> that would be yer prez.  all he had to do was make4 a phone call.  ONE phone call & the NG would have been there, suited up  & armed to get the job done.  but nooooooooooooooooooooo......................
> 
> instead, donny - (after lying to his flying monkeys, that he would 'walk with them to the capital' ) went back to his bunker, to watch it all unfold on TV.  how long b4 he even came out to make a request that they all go home now?  saying 'they were special & he looooooooved them'?
> 
> hours.  HOURS.


Trump was too busy playing with himself & jizzing all over his shoes to make the call.

He loved every minute of it as cops were being beaten to within an inch of their life. That's the guy that scum like Traitor McCarthy, Gym Jordan, Deadliest Crotch Greene & Pedo Matt defend.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Clipper said:


> Gee, why doesn't Jimmy Boy go back & check his cell phone records if he has nothing to hide?
> 
> He can only play the ole dodge routine for so long.



The pee pee tapes are coming too!


----------



## Clipper

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The pee pee tapes are coming too!


Did you learn the ole dodge routine watching the orange knuckle dragger & his lackey Gym Jordan, asslicker?


----------



## Slade3200

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


That’s not “dropping a bomb” it’s whining like a little bitch… something JJ is an expert at


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Clipper said:


> Did you learn the ole dodge routine watching the orange knuckle dragger & his lackey Gym Jordan, asslicker?



No need to dodge you’re feelings. They aren’t facts.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> My link doesn't say Pelosi didn't do anything dumbfuck. Quit reading shit that's not there, dumbfuck.
> 
> Pelosi is in charge of capitol security dumbfuck. Even the sergeant at arms answers to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some
> 
> 
> More than six weeks after supporters of then-President Donald Trump stormed the U.S. Capitol, posts spread on Facebook c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


Retard, *your link* says it was Irving who rejected having the Guard there, not Pelosi. You're so brain-dead, you can't even understand English...

_Sund told the Post that House Sergeant-at-Arms Paul Irving was concerned with the "optics" of declaring an emergency ahead of the protests and rejected a National Guard presence._​
*Your own link*


----------



## playtime

airplanemechanic said:


> My link doesn't say Pelosi didn't do anything dumbfuck. Quit reading shit that's not there, dumbfuck.
> 
> Pelosi is in charge of capitol security dumbfuck. Even the sergeant at arms answers to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some
> 
> 
> More than six weeks after supporters of then-President Donald Trump stormed the U.S. Capitol, posts spread on Facebook c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com



*^^^*


----------



## Oldestyle

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


That protest was not an attack on the United States Government...it was a protest of an election that reeks of corruption. 
This sham of an "investigation" is taking place for one reason only...to divert attention away from the dumpster fire that the Biden Administration IS!  CNN, MSNBC and the rest of the liberal media choir needs something they can report on so they DON'T have to report on Afghanistan, the border, out of control crime, rampant inflation and empty shelves in our stores!


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> That protest was not an attack on the United States Government...



then why the threats against mike pence's life?

why the literal hunting down of nancy pelosi?





Oldestyle said:


> it was a protest of an election that reeks of corruption.



it was an insurrection & some thought, on the orders of their chosen one -  who, btw LIED & said he would walk to the capital with them -  & wanted them to take their country back ... carried out his orders?  there were weapons & there was violence.   thankfully our guardrails held &those that are responsible for that bloody attempted coup will be brought to justice.


----------



## Clipper

Oldestyle said:


> That protest was not an attack on the United States Government...it was a protest of an election that reeks of corruption.
> This sham of an "investigation" is taking place for one reason only...to divert attention away from the dumpster fire that the Biden Administration IS!  CNN, MSNBC and the rest of the liberal media choir needs something they can report on so they DON'T have to report on Afghanistan, the border, out of control crime, rampant inflation and empty shelves in our stores!


You mean the investigation that McCarthy was all in for until he got his marching orders from that maniac Trump telling him not to cooperate? That one?

After McCarthy went down to Mar A Lago to polish Dear Leader Trump's knob he backed off.


----------



## San Souci

Oldestyle said:


> That protest was not an attack on the United States Government...it was a protest of an election that reeks of corruption.
> This sham of an "investigation" is taking place for one reason only...to divert attention away from the dumpster fire that the Biden Administration IS!  CNN, MSNBC and the rest of the liberal media choir needs something they can report on so they DON'T have to report on Afghanistan, the border, out of control crime, rampant inflation and empty shelves in our stores!


True, But they will cheat again.


----------



## TeeDub

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


You are not very good at history. If you think the last attack on the capitol was the war of 1812 you are a fool. By the way look it up yourself. Try the Puerto Rican bombers. Dip Shit.


----------



## Oldestyle

Clipper said:


> You mean the investigation that McCarthy was all in for until he got his marching orders from that maniac Trump telling him not to cooperate? That one?
> 
> After McCarthy went down to Mar A Lago to polish Dear Leader Trump's knob he backed off.


What do you really expect to learn from the investigation into this that wouldn't already be in the FBI report?  I'm sorry but the FBI didn't find any evidence of a plan to storm the Capital...nor did they find any evidence that anyone in the Trump Administration incited the riot that did take place!  Do you really not grasp that this is nothing more than a show trial?  It's all Democrats and two Republicans that HATE Trump!  There is nothing impartial about this.


----------



## Doc7505

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


They still set fire to the Church








						BLM Rioters Destroy and Torch St. John's Church in DC -- Then Are Asked to Come Back and Paint Race-Based Murals on Torched Church
					

This is sick. Black Lives Matter DESTROYED and TORCHED the historic St. John’s Church in Washington DC in late May. St. John’s was designed by noted architect Benjamin Henry Latrobe to serve Episcopalians in the neighborhoods in the western end of Washington. The cornerstone of St. John’s was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




"The anti-religion left, AntiFA and BLM thugs are burning down everything they can and the St. Johns Cathedral is just the latest causality."


----------



## Stann

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Biden is not investigating January 6th, Congress is. This has got to be it Fox News joke.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Lastamender said:


> Someone else asking about Jan 6th and the FBI.


Gomer?
Of course he is, he's an idiot, nut job.

June 9, 2021
Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas, suggested at a congressional hearing that climate change could be combatted by altering the orbit of the moon and asked a U.S. Forest Service official whether there was any way the agency could do it.

"I understand, from what's been testified to the Forest Service and the BLM, you want very much to work on the issue of climate change," Gohmert said, referring to the Bureau of Land Management.

"I was informed by the immediate past director of NASA that they've found that the moon's orbit is changing slightly and so is the Earth's orbit around the sun. We know there's been significant solar flare activity," he said. "And so, is there anything that the National Forest Service or BLM can do to change the course of the moon's orbit or the Earth's orbit around the sun? Obviously, that would have profound effects on our climate."

"If you figure out there's a way in the Forest Service you could make that change, I'd like to know," Gohmert said.

You people voted for some real winners, then you're stupid enough to re elect these morons.


----------



## Clipper

Oldestyle said:


> What do you really expect to learn from the investigation into this that wouldn't already be in the FBI report?  I'm sorry but the FBI didn't find any evidence of a plan to storm the Capital...nor did they find any evidence that anyone in the Trump Administration incited the riot that did take place!  Do you really not grasp that this is nothing more than a show trial?  It's all Democrats and two Republicans that HATE Trump!  There is nothing impartial about this.


The FBI found no such thing.


----------



## Oldestyle

Clipper said:


> The FBI found no such thing.











						FBI finds scant evidence Jan. 6 attack was coordinated: Reuters
					

The FBI has found little evidence at this point to suggest that the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol was largely coordinated by supporters of former President Trump or right-wing groups, according…




					thehill.com


----------



## Lastamender

Smokin' OP said:


> Gomer?
> Of course he is, he's an idiot, nut job.
> 
> June 9, 2021
> Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas, suggested at a congressional hearing that climate change could be combatted by altering the orbit of the moon and asked a U.S. Forest Service official whether there was any way the agency could do it.
> 
> "I understand, from what's been testified to the Forest Service and the BLM, you want very much to work on the issue of climate change," Gohmert said, referring to the Bureau of Land Management.
> 
> "I was informed by the immediate past director of NASA that they've found that the moon's orbit is changing slightly and so is the Earth's orbit around the sun. We know there's been significant solar flare activity," he said. "And so, is there anything that the National Forest Service or BLM can do to change the course of the moon's orbit or the Earth's orbit around the sun? Obviously, that would have profound effects on our climate."
> 
> "If you figure out there's a way in the Forest Service you could make that change, I'd like to know," Gohmert said.
> 
> You people voted for some real winners, then you're stupid enough to re elect these morons.


Idiot and nut job is better than traitor and suck puppy and that is exactly what Garland is.


----------



## badbob85037

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


All politicians are criminal but the democRats are evil All but the gullible and the stupid know that


Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Cracks me up how the rightards who called for *8* independent investigations into Benghazi now cry because Democrats start one on 1/6.


it cracks me up to for a different reason because pelosi is such a lying bitch and how after being a criminal all these years stupid people treat her like an honest Godly saint when she is a dirty whore, stupid people no matter how much you slap em around they still don't know shit.


----------



## Clipper

Smokin' OP said:


> Gomer?
> Of course he is, he's an idiot, nut job.
> 
> June 9, 2021
> Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas, suggested at a congressional hearing that climate change could be combatted by altering the orbit of the moon and asked a U.S. Forest Service official whether there was any way the agency could do it.
> 
> "I understand, from what's been testified to the Forest Service and the BLM, you want very much to work on the issue of climate change," Gohmert said, referring to the Bureau of Land Management.
> 
> "I was informed by the immediate past director of NASA that they've found that the moon's orbit is changing slightly and so is the Earth's orbit around the sun. We know there's been significant solar flare activity," he said. "And so, is there anything that the National Forest Service or BLM can do to change the course of the moon's orbit or the Earth's orbit around the sun? Obviously, that would have profound effects on our climate."
> 
> "If you figure out there's a way in the Forest Service you could make that change, I'd like to know," Gohmert said.
> 
> You people voted for some real winners, then you're stupid enough to re elect these morons.


If Gomer had half a brain he'd be dangerous. His I.Q. is even lower then deranged ex game show host Trump who the cult wants to reelect.


----------



## Lastamender

Clipper said:


> If Gomer had half a brain he'd be dangerous. His I.Q. is even lower then deranged ex game show host Trump who the cult wants to reelect.


If Garland had a brain is more like it.


----------



## Clipper

Lastamender said:


> If Garland had a brain is more like it.



You must be butthurt over Bannon.


----------



## Lastamender

Clipper said:


> You must be butthurt over Bannon.


I am not worried about Bannon, he can take care of himself.


----------



## Clipper

Lastamender said:


> I am not worried about Bannon, he can take care of himself.


Yea, that's why he lawyered up & is attempting to hide behing EP, which every leal scholar including conservatives has debunked.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Lastamender said:


> Idiot and nut job is better than traitor and suck puppy and that is exactly what Garland is.


Then you're an idiot, nut job and a traitor.

In the past couple of months, Gohmert has continued his white supremacist-based delusion tour, questioning whether or not the FBI planned the Jan. 6 insurrection in some kind of deep state conspiracy to keep Donald Trump from once again being the most unpopular president of the modern era.

Then their is Trump's suck puppy  AG, the blob, Barr.

In February 2020, President Trump directly referenced Barr in the Justice Department's intercession in recommending a lighter sentence for Trump's associate and old friend Roger Stone. Trump's tweet stated: "Congratulations to Attorney General Bill Barr for taking charge of a case that was totally out of control and perhaps should not have even been brought." Initially, four career prosecutors had recommended that Stone serve a jail term of between seven and nine years. A Trump tweet followed: "Cannot allow this miscarriage of justice!" – after which the department recommended an unspecified jail term. 

The Justice Department announced in May 2020 that the charges against Flynn would be dropped, with Jensen stating that Barr had agreed with his recommendation.[251] Shortly after, Barr was asked in a media interview if given that Flynn "admitted lying to the FBI. Does the fact remain that he lied?" Barr replied that "people sometimes plead to things that turn out not to be crimes ... the Department of Justice is not persuaded that this was material to any legitimate counterintelligence investigation. So it was not a crime." Barr denied that he was carrying out the president's agenda on this case, stating that he was "doing the law's bidding".


----------



## Smokin' OP

Oldestyle said:


> FBI finds scant evidence Jan. 6 attack was coordinated: Reuters
> 
> 
> The FBI has found little evidence at this point to suggest that the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol was largely coordinated by supporters of former President Trump or right-wing groups, according…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


 In an internal report dated December 29, 2020, the Federal Bureau of Investigation's (FBI) Minneapolis field office warned of armed protests at every state capitol, orchestrated by the far-right boogaloo movement, before Biden's inauguration.
 Prior to January 6, 2021, the FBI notified the local Joint Terrorism Task Force of possible impending violence at the Capitol.
 Prior to January 6, 2021, the FBI notified the local Joint Terrorism Task Force of possible impending violence at the Capitol. 
An internal FBI document on January 5 warned of rioters preparing to travel to Washington and setting up staging areas in various regional states


----------



## Smokin' OP

Clipper said:


> If Gomer had half a brain he'd be dangerous. His I.Q. is even lower then deranged ex game show host Trump who the cult wants to reelect.


The dumber the candidate the more the GQP, loves them.


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> What do you really expect to learn from the investigation into this that wouldn't already be in the FBI report?  I'm sorry but the FBI didn't find any evidence of a plan to storm the Capital...nor did they find any evidence that anyone in the Trump Administration incited the riot that did take place!  Do you really not grasp that this is nothing more than a show trial?  It's all Democrats and two Republicans that HATE Trump!  There is nothing impartial about this.



tick tock...

people are talking; & as you try to CONvince yerself & others ...  the wheels are turning towards more & more of the truth  coming out.

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff​Hunter Walker
Sun, October 24, 2021, 8:33 PM·15 min read

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff


----------



## Oldestyle

playtime said:


> tick tock...
> 
> people are talking; & as you try to CONvince yerself & others ...  the wheels are turning towards more & more of the truth  coming out.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff​Hunter Walker
> Sun, October 24, 2021, 8:33 PM·15 min read
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff


Imagine my surprise!  I had to read several paragraphs into the article you cited...but sure enough THERE IT WAS!  As usual...the "organizers" stating this are anonymous!  Do you on the left ever get tired of the same old game?  Amazing how the FBI didn't find any proof of the Trump White House planning an attack on Congress but Rolling Stone magazine DID!  Of course they can't name names because it's an "ongoing investigation"!!!  Get back to me when someone has more than THIS bullshit...OK?


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> Imagine my surprise!  I had to read several paragraphs into the article you cited...but sure enough THERE IT WAS!  As usual...the "organizers" stating this are anonymous!  Do you on the left ever get tired of the same old game?  Amazing how the FBI didn't find any proof of the Trump White House planning an attack on Congress but Rolling Stone magazine DID!  Of course they can't name names because it's an "ongoing investigation"!!!  Get back to me when someone has more than THIS bullshit...OK?



they are anonymous because ....

now understand this..................

they are cooperating with the select comittee.

btw - yer article is a few months old.   not up to date as most of the facts in ONGOING  investigations tend to change.


nice try though.  & as yer chosen loves to spew ...

'* we'll see what happens *'.


----------



## Oldestyle

playtime said:


> they are anonymous because ....
> 
> now understand this..................
> 
> they are cooperating with the select comittee.
> 
> btw - yer article is a few months old.   not up to date as most of the facts in ONGOING  investigations tend to change.
> 
> 
> nice try though.  & as yer chosen loves to spew ...
> 
> '* we'll see what happens *'.


LOL...how is this different from Adam Schiff declaring that he had positive proof that Russian collusion took place...proof that he would later divulge only to never do so?  You on the left have performed this little game so many times now that it's become farce of the highest order!


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> Imagine my surprise!  I had to read several paragraphs into the article you cited...but sure enough THERE IT WAS!  As usual...the "organizers" stating this are anonymous!



<ahem>
SELECT COMMITTEE SUBPOENAS ORGANIZERS OF RALLIES AND EVENTS PRECEDING JANUARY 6TH INSURRECTION​*Sep 29, 2021

Washington*—Today, Chairman Bennie G. Thompson announced that the Select Committee has issued subpoenas for deposition testimony and records to individuals tied to the events and rallies leading up to the January 6th insurrection, including the January 6th rally at the Ellipse that immediately preceded the violent attack on the U.S. Capitol. The subpoenas were sent to 11 individuals as part of the Select Committee’s efforts to collect information from them and their associated entities on the planning, organization, and funding of those events. In letters to rally organizers, Chairman Thompson instructed witnesses to testify at depositions and to produce a sweeping range of records.
Select Committee Subpoenas Organizers of Rallies and Events Preceding January 6th Insurrection


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> LOL...how is this different from Adam Schiff declaring that he had positive proof that Russian collusion took place...proof that he would later divulge only to never do so?  You on the left have performed this little game so many times now that it's become farce of the highest order!



^^^


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) ...


_Always_ eminently amusing! Those two invariably make the GOP's aspiring 2024 presidential nominee wee his frillies.


----------



## Oldestyle

playtime said:


> ^^^
> 
> View attachment 556074


What's amusing is that you're accusing me of "deflection" for pointing out that this commission's only real function is to deflect attention away from how bad the Biden Administration is at virtually everything they do!


----------



## playtime

Oldestyle said:


> What's amusing is that you're accusing me of "deflection" for pointing out that this commission's only real function is to deflect attention away from how bad the Biden Administration is at virtually everything they do!


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Cracks me up how the rightards who called for *8* independent investigations into Benghazi now cry because Democrats start one on 1/6.


And a viciousness of 5 years of impeacing an innocent man following a hundred million dollar series of a dozen  "hearings" over lies Nancy Pelosi shoved recklessly down America's throat to kingdom come. Yep.


----------



## otto105

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Has Gym explained what he did on that day yet?


----------



## bodecea

Lastamender said:


> Someone else asking about Jan 6th and the FBI.


Gohmert.......


----------



## Lastamender

bodecea said:


> Gohmert.......


Biden


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> And a viciousness of 5 years of impeacing an innocent man following a hundred million dollar series of a dozen  "hearings" over lies Nancy Pelosi shoved recklessly down America's throat to kingdom come. Yep.


Cheers!


----------



## tahuyaman

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


 Brilliant!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

When I saw that Gym had dropped a "bomb" i immediately thought that it was this.

*" Yup, I knew at the time that those kids were getting fucked but I kept quiet"*


----------



## Esdraelon

Lysistrata said:


> The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


The fearless minions of the Effa Bee Eye have already DONE THAT.  There was no conspiracy.  Since that time we've learned that the FBI may have actually helped to stage the illegal activity and that Pelosi refused to ask for NG troops to be present.  Your party is so EFFING CORRUPT that they risk setting this nation on fire and people like you don't give a damn...yet... but once the violence begins and spreads to the point where your own interests are threatened, THEN you'll wish you hadn't enabled it all but by then it won't be something easily stopped.


----------



## Doc7505

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


~~~~~~
Decision By January 6th Commission to Ignore Oath Keeper Stewart Rhodes Just Unmasked Their Entire Investigation​








						Decision By January 6th Commission to Ignore Oath Keeper Stewart Rhodes Just Unmasked Their Entire Investigation - Revolver News
					

The January 6th Commission, led by rabid DHS-loving Mississippi race pimp Bennie Thompson, is strangely disinterested in Stewart Rhodes.




					www.revolver.news
				



The January 6 commission expanded its fishing expedition still further last week with its request of phone records from President Trump’s former Chief of Staff, Mark Meadows.








						Trump’s White House chief of staff is target of Capitol attack records request
					

House select committee investigating 6 January wants telecom and social media companies to preserve records on Mark Meadows




					www.theguardian.com
				






Meanwhile neither the FBI nor the 1/6 Commission have responsibly answered why Ray Epps has neither been arrested or subpoenaed for appearance and questioning his actions of January 6th, 2021. Video evidence shows his criminal actions on Jan 6th.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Exactly my thoughts on the matter, the moment all this crap about Bannon was brought up.


You really are opposed to the law, when it fits your fancy.









						12 U.S. Code § 4641 -  Subpoena authority
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Rye Catcher

airplanemechanic said:


> What are they investigating? Reporting has already come out that there was no central command and any violence was local and not coordinated.
> 
> Why can't we question Pelosi on why she had the NG stand down and not protect the capitol? After all, she's speaker, she's responsible for the safety and security of the capitol. Why isn't she being questioned?
> 
> Oh that's right, because she's a democrat.


Another BIG LIE, "Reporting has already come out that there was no central command and any violence was local and not coordinated."


----------



## Rye Catcher

_The inclusion of Meadows on the list, alongside McCarthy and 10 other far-right House Republicans, nonetheless provides a clearer picture of the sharpening contours of the investigation and its overall direction as the select committee ramps up its work.

It also echoes congressional investigations of eras past: Richard Nixon’s White House chief of staff, HR Haldeman, came under scrutiny from the Senate select committee into the Watergate scandal and was forced to testify about the extent of Nixon’s involvement._









						Trump’s White House chief of staff is target of Capitol attack records request
					

House select committee investigating 6 January wants telecom and social media companies to preserve records on Mark Meadows




					www.theguardian.com
				




The hypocrisy on the extreme Right put HRC on the hot seat for the attack at Benghazi, and She appeared before the committee and answered all the questions because she had nothing to hide.

And let's not forget Trump's comment on the 5th Amendment:


The hypocrisy of Trump and his fellow travelers is despicable.


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> You really are opposed to the law, when it fits your fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 U.S. Code § 4641 -  Subpoena authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


Like Jordan said, you assholes have nothing else to talk about, but this lame-assed and poorly conceived and amateurishly concealed false flag.

Now buzz the fuck off, psycho.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Like Jordan said, you assholes have nothing else to talk about, but this lame-assed and poorly conceived and amateurishly concealed false flag.
> 
> Now buzz the fuck off, psycho.


Nice rebuttal, LOL.

 It proved this, you are not a patriot and are incapable of proving anything to support whatever you post as credible.  Jordan is a bully, and you're a mirror image of that creep.

BTW I repeat this quote from my post above:

*The inclusion of Meadows on the list, alongside McCarthy and 10 other far-right House Republicans, nonetheless provides a clearer picture of the sharpening contours of the investigation and its overall direction as the select committee ramps up its work.

It also echoes congressional investigations of eras past: Richard Nixon’s White House chief of staff, HR Haldeman, came under scrutiny from the Senate select committee into the Watergate scandal and was forced to testify about the extent of Nixon’s involvement.*

Prove this is not a credible example of the hypocrisy of the Trump Era, and you are one of them.


----------



## DrLove

Gaetz and Jordan. LoL - What crybabies.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> Someone else asking about Jan 6th and the FBI.



Gohmert - That dude's even kookier than you!


----------



## DrLove

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The pee pee tapes are coming too!


Guess that depends on how subservient Donald is to Daddy Vlado


----------



## DrLove

playtime said:


> then why the threats against mike pence's life?
> 
> why the literal hunting down of nancy pelosi?
> 
> it was an insurrection & some thought, on the orders of their chosen one -  who, btw LIED & said he would walk to the capital with them -  & wanted them to take their country back ... carried out his orders?  there were weapons & there was violence.   thankfully our guardrails held &those that are responsible for that bloody attempted coup will be brought to justice.



Those were FBI guys and AntiFa


----------



## playtime

DrLove said:


> Those were FBI guys and AntiFa



& crisis actors ...


----------



## DrLove

schmidlap said:


> _Always_ eminently amusing! Those two invariably make the GOP's aspiring 2024 presidential nominee wee his frillies.
> 
> View attachment 556094​


----------



## Doc7505

Rye Catcher said:


> You really are opposed to the law, when it fits your fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 U.S. Code § 4641 -  Subpoena authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


~~~~~~

Through the years Congress has held political appointees in "Contempt" for refusal to appear or furnish specific information. None have gone to jail...They are as follows:
Other Cabinet-level or senior executive branch officials cited for contempt in recent history include Secretary of State Henry Kissinger and Commerce Secretary Rogers C. B. Morton in 1975; Health, Education and Welfare Secretary Joseph A. Califano Jr. in 1978; Energy Secretary Charles Duncan in 1980; Energy Secretary James B. Edwards in 1981; Interior Secretary James Watt in 1982; Anne Gorsuch Burford (Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch's mother) and Attorney General William French Smith in 1983; White House Counsel John M. Quinn in 1996; and Attorney General Janet Reno in 1998.​Then there's the act of perjury when testifying before Congress....









						Remember When Eric Holder Was Cited for Contempt? | Law & Crime
					

Eric Holder, former Attorney General for then-President Barack Obama, joined the chorus of those criticizing Attorney General William Barr on Wednesday for "protecting" President Donald Trump. While Special Counsel Robert Mueller's recently revealed letter to Barr raises serious questions about...




					lawandcrime.com
				



**********​





						Yes, James Clapper Perjured Himself Before Congress, and Should Be Both Fired and Prosecuted
					

Fred Kaplan, who tends to be a font of conventional wisdom, is calling for Director of National Intelligence James Clapper to be fired : If ...




					40yrsa2.blogspot.com
				



**********​








						Dr. Anthony Fauci Appears to have Committed Perjury on Tuesday
					

Fauci made a strong denial in testimony on Tuesday. The only problem is that the evidence is telling another story about how his NIH is implicated in the COVID-19 pandemic.




					thelibertyloft.com


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Gohmert - That dude's even kookier than you!


He knows the law, you do not.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> He knows the law, you do not.


Hard to believe that dude was a judge. Only in Texas! 









						Rep. Louie Gohmert - Republican Accountability Project
					

Rep. Louie Gohmert is a Republican member of the House of Representatives, representing Texas. Learn more about their support (or lack of support) for our democratic system.




					accountability.gop


----------



## Lastamender

This is the America progressives want, do you?









						UPDATE: Jan. 6 Political Prisoners Were Removed from Their Cells on Stretchers after Horrific Chemical Attack by DC Prison Guards
					

On the anniversary of the 2020 election steal, Republican lawmakers Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene and Rep. Louie Gohmert visited the DC Gitmo to visit the Jan. 6 political prisoners. They were denied entry at first by the prison staff. Several American citizens are being held in DC Gitmo for...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Rye Catcher

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> 
> Through the years Congress has held political appointees in "Contempt" for refusal to appear or furnish specific information. None have gone to jail...They are as follows:
> Other Cabinet-level or senior executive branch officials cited for contempt in recent history include Secretary of State Henry Kissinger and Commerce Secretary Rogers C. B. Morton in 1975; Health, Education and Welfare Secretary Joseph A. Califano Jr. in 1978; Energy Secretary Charles Duncan in 1980; Energy Secretary James B. Edwards in 1981; Interior Secretary James Watt in 1982; Anne Gorsuch Burford (Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch's mother) and Attorney General William French Smith in 1983; White House Counsel John M. Quinn in 1996; and Attorney General Janet Reno in 1998.​Then there's the act of perjury when testifying before Congress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember When Eric Holder Was Cited for Contempt? | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> Eric Holder, former Attorney General for then-President Barack Obama, joined the chorus of those criticizing Attorney General William Barr on Wednesday for "protecting" President Donald Trump. While Special Counsel Robert Mueller's recently revealed letter to Barr raises serious questions about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, James Clapper Perjured Himself Before Congress, and Should Be Both Fired and Prosecuted
> 
> 
> Fred Kaplan, who tends to be a font of conventional wisdom, is calling for Director of National Intelligence James Clapper to be fired : If ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40yrsa2.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci Appears to have Committed Perjury on Tuesday
> 
> 
> Fauci made a strong denial in testimony on Tuesday. The only problem is that the evidence is telling another story about how his NIH is implicated in the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelibertyloft.com


Hey Bozo, you didn't state that anyone of them were subpoenaed to appear before The Congress.  HRC appeared to answer questions before the Congress Committee on Benghazi, she answered the questions for hours.

Why?  Because she had nothing to hide.  Even those with a double IQ Score must wonder what Trump and his family, friends and a number of Republican Pols are hiding!


----------



## Rye Catcher

Lastamender said:


> This is the America progressives want, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Jan. 6 Political Prisoners Were Removed from Their Cells on Stretchers after Horrific Chemical Attack by DC Prison Guards
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of the 2020 election steal, Republican lawmakers Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene and Rep. Louie Gohmert visited the DC Gitmo to visit the Jan. 6 political prisoners. They were denied entry at first by the prison staff. Several American citizens are being held in DC Gitmo for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


BULLSHIT, You and your link are damn liars.


----------



## Doc7505

Rye Catcher said:


> Hey Bozo, you didn't state that anyone of them were subpoenaed to appear before The Congress.  HRC appeared to answer questions before the Congress Committee on Benghazi, she answered the questions for hours.
> 
> Why?  Because she had nothing to hide.  Even those with a double IQ Score must wonder what Trump and his family, friends and a number of Republican Pols are hiding!



~~~~~~
Aux contraire HRC 's testimony was perjured....
See: Hillary Clinton Committed Perjury Before Benghazi Committee


----------



## airplanemechanic

Rye Catcher said:


> BULLSHIT, You and your link are damn liars.



Mkay, is that all you got?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Aux contraire HRC 's testimony was perjured....
> See: Hillary Clinton Committed Perjury Before Benghazi Committee


Sure it was.
Why isn't she in jail?

Because Breitbart is worse than the national enquirer or star.


----------



## Penelope

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Jordan should be another locked up and Gaetz will soon be.


----------



## Penelope

Lastamender said:


> He knows the law, you do not.


The law of the republicans.


----------



## playtime

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure it was.
> Why isn't she in jail?
> 
> Because Breitbart is worse than the national enquirer or star.



Breitbart​Last updated on April 3rd, 2021 at 06:55 pm






QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.


*Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right-wing bias, the publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
Breitbart


----------



## Rye Catcher

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Aux contraire HRC 's testimony was perjured....
> See: Hillary Clinton Committed Perjury Before Benghazi Committee


You're the damn liar.  As noted, character assassinations are the food for the extremist right wingers like you, who are damn liars and not very bright.  The latter (not very bright) is based on liars who can't prove their lie just like trump.


----------



## Rye Catcher

airplanemechanic said:


> Mkay, is that all you got?


Yep, a clear and concise truth.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Penelope said:


> Jordan should be another locked up and Gaetz will soon be.


As well as Bannon and Meadows too.  Non dare call them patriots.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Doc7505

Your comment is irrelevant.  Of course most of your posts are built on partisan bullshit.

The FACT IS THE CAPITOL BUILDING WAS STORMED BY NEO FASCISTS, AKA TUMPISTS' REPUBLICANS.

THAT SO MANY OF THESE STORMTROOPERS WOULD AMASS ON THE DAY IN WHICH THE CONSTITUTION [ART II, SEC 1 AND CLAUSE 4 PRESCRIBED] PROVE TO VERIFY THE ELECTION IS CLEAR EVIDENCE OF AN ORGANIZED INSURRECTION!

THOSE WITH "TRUMP FLAGS" AND THE STARS AND BARS FLAGS WOULD REQUIRE SOME INTELLIGENCE (NOT WITHSTANDING THE STUPIDITY OF MOST OF THEM) NEED TO MEET AND SEEK TO VIOLENTLY PROTEST THE ELECTION; THIS IS WHAT THE COMMITTEE ON JANUARY 6 SEEKS TO UNCOVER.

THE FACTS OF THOSE ALREADY SUBPOENED TO TESTIFY UNDER OATH - BANNON AND MEADOW - HAVE NOT COMPLIED ARE PROOF THAT THEY ARE HIDING INFORMATION ON THE ORGANIZATION OF THE INSUSRRECTION; A RIOT BY THE MOB WHICH STORMED THE CAPITOL BUILDING, VANDALIZED IT AND HARMED - AS IS WRITTEN - 140 LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS.

 SOME OF THESE MALEFACTORS CLAIMING "HANG PENCE" AND KILL PELOSI IS SUFFICIENT CAUSE TO SEEK THOSE WHOSE ACT IS SO ABHORRENT NEED TO BE PUNISHED.  NO LONGER TO OWN A GUN OR VOTE IN ANY ELECTION AS WELL AS FOR THE WORST OF THE WORST, JAILED AS THE FELONS THEY ARE.


----------



## bodecea

Death Angel said:


> Keep telling yourself that


Gym Jordan.....it would be justice if Ohio finally held him legally accountable for not reporting sexual abuse of his wrestling team members.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


"Jim Jordan embarrasses himself with baby tantrum as Jan 6 committee gets closer to exposing him."


----------



## Clipper

Rye Catcher said:


> _The inclusion of Meadows on the list, alongside McCarthy and 10 other far-right House Republicans, nonetheless provides a clearer picture of the sharpening contours of the investigation and its overall direction as the select committee ramps up its work.
> 
> It also echoes congressional investigations of eras past: Richard Nixon’s White House chief of staff, HR Haldeman, came under scrutiny from the Senate select committee into the Watergate scandal and was forced to testify about the extent of Nixon’s involvement._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s White House chief of staff is target of Capitol attack records request
> 
> 
> House select committee investigating 6 January wants telecom and social media companies to preserve records on Mark Meadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy on the extreme Right put HRC on the hot seat for the attack at Benghazi, and She appeared before the committee and answered all the questions because she had nothing to hide.
> 
> And let's not forget Trump's comment on the 5th Amendment:
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of Trump and his fellow travelers is despicable.


It only takes 5 minutes watching Trump & anyone with a brain can see that he's a no good bastard. A first class lowlife.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Clipper said:


> It only takes 5 minutes watching Trump & anyone with a brain can see that he's a no good bastard. A first class lowlife.


yeah, that's one thing I will never get. Just hearing him speak makes me cringe. So full of shit, a childlike vocabulary, so inappropriate and anti-intellectual.


----------



## Clipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Jim Jordan embarrasses himself with baby tantrum as Jan 6 committee gets closer to exposing him."


He's a first class jerkoff in a gerrymandered district.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Clipper said:


> He's a first class jerkoff in a gerrymandered district.


He's an asshole who failed to report molestations of wrestlers at Ohio St. U.









						29 More Men Allege Abuse by Former OSU Doctor
					

Twenty-nine more men are suing Ohio State University over its failure to stop sexual abuse decades ago by team doctor Richard Strauss, who died in 2005.




					www.si.com


----------



## Viktor

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Jordan destroys leftists during these hearings. It’s a joy to watch.


Ted Cruz is good, too


----------



## Viktor

Clipper said:


> It only takes 5 minutes watching Trump & anyone with a brain can see that he's a no good bastard. A first class lowlife.


Except 74 million people voted for him.


----------



## Who_Me?

Jim Jordan is a liar and has never had an original thought in his life.


----------



## Captain Caveman

When outsiders look in on America and see how a political group carries on with a Russian Collusion and Insurrection fallacy, you now understand why the likes of flat earthers exist.


----------



## westwall

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure it was.
> Why isn't she in jail?
> 
> Because Breitbart is worse than the national enquirer or star.






It's called POLITICAL CORRUPTION.

DUH.


----------



## Smokin' OP

westwall said:


> It's called POLITICAL CORRUPTION.
> 
> DUH.


I can believe that, republicans have been corrupt since Nixon.


----------



## westwall

Smokin' OP said:


> I can believe that, republicans have been corrupt since Nixon.






Democrats too.  It's not one way.  Based on the houseplant occupying the WH now I would say the dems have the art of corruption down to a science.


----------



## GHook20

Lysistrata said:


> Jordan is such a bimbo. It was his republican colleagues who voted against establishing a bipartisan commission with full subpoena power to investigate the Jan. 6 insurrection. And wasn't he one of the people on the phone with trump that afternoon? What would his concern be with holding Bannon in contempt? Bannon wasn't even a government employee. Jordan seems to be very nervous.


Really they put on two hack lying RINOs (Adam K and Cheaney,,,who no one considers Republicans) on the committee.

He NAILED IT… Pelosi orchestrated this event… she denied the national guard. If she just allows the national guard… there would be no story. It would have been a few angry protesters venting. Funny how these scumbags egged on and allowed the racist riots in this country over the last 2 years, and built it off a false premise and fake martyr! There are real victims and dangers in those riots and they are much more of culprits there!

Then they get an open and shut case of a officer murdering an unarmed woman. Black officer killing a white woman. A woman  standing right next to 2 armed and unafraid officers. That murdering officer didn’t announce his name and fired from a blind spot. No no that would have hurt the narrative!

Demorats are evil!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> I can believe that, republicans have been corrupt since Nixon.



democrat have been corrupt since Andrew Jackson.

Aaron Burr committed treason - a proud tradition every single democrat since has followed.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrat have been corrupt since Andrew Jackson.
> 
> Aaron Burr committed treason - a proud tradition every single democrat since has followed.


Westwall 'Democrats too. It's not one way. Based on the houseplant occupying the WH now I would say the dems have the art of corruption down to a science'.

To both you lying, morons.

Obama (D) – 8 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences. So the next time somebody describes the Obama administration as “scandal free” they aren’t speaking wishfully, they’re simply telling the truth.

Bush, George W. (R) – 8 yrs in office. 16 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 9 prison sentences.

Clinton (D) – 8 yrs in office. 2 criminal indictments. One conviction. One prison sentence. That’s right nearly 8 yrs of investigations. Tens of millions spent and 30 yrs of claiming them the most corrupt ever and there was exactly one person convicted of a crime.

Bush, George H. W. (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. One conviction. One prison sentence.

Reagan (R) – 8 yrs in office. 26 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 8 prison sentences.

Carter (D) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. Zero convictions and zero prison sentences.

Ford (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment and one conviction. One prison sentence.

Nixon (R) – 6 yrs in office. 76 criminal indictments. 55 convictions. 15 prison sentences.

Johnson (D) – 5 yrs in office. Zero indictments. Zero convictions. Zero prison sentences.

In the last 53 years, Democrats have been in the Oval Office for 25 of those years, while Republicans held it for 28.
 In their 25 yrs in office Democrats had a total of three executive branch officials indicted with one conviction and one prison sentence. That’s one whole executive branch official convicted of a crime in two and a half decades of Democrat leadership.

In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.

That doesn't even include the orange grifter, from NYC. (Queens)


----------



## westwall

Smokin' OP said:


> Westwall 'Democrats too. It's not one way. Based on the houseplant occupying the WH now I would say the dems have the art of corruption down to a science'.
> 
> To both you lying, morons.
> 
> Obama (D) – 8 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences. So the next time somebody describes the Obama administration as “scandal free” they aren’t speaking wishfully, they’re simply telling the truth.
> 
> Bush, George W. (R) – 8 yrs in office. 16 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 9 prison sentences.
> 
> Clinton (D) – 8 yrs in office. 2 criminal indictments. One conviction. One prison sentence. That’s right nearly 8 yrs of investigations. Tens of millions spent and 30 yrs of claiming them the most corrupt ever and there was exactly one person convicted of a crime.
> 
> Bush, George H. W. (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. One conviction. One prison sentence.
> 
> Reagan (R) – 8 yrs in office. 26 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 8 prison sentences.
> 
> Carter (D) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. Zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> Ford (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment and one conviction. One prison sentence.
> 
> Nixon (R) – 6 yrs in office. 76 criminal indictments. 55 convictions. 15 prison sentences.
> 
> Johnson (D) – 5 yrs in office. Zero indictments. Zero convictions. Zero prison sentences.
> 
> In the last 53 years, Democrats have been in the Oval Office for 25 of those years, while Republicans held it for 28.
> In their 25 yrs in office Democrats had a total of three executive branch officials indicted with one conviction and one prison sentence. That’s one whole executive branch official convicted of a crime in two and a half decades of Democrat leadership.
> 
> In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.
> 
> That doesn't even include the orange grifter, from NYC. (Queens)






All you are doing is proving the political corruption of the democrat party.

There are plenty caught red handed and nothing ever happens to them.

The FISA bullshit is an excellent example.  Multiple assholes lied to the court, we know who they are, but only a single minor operative pays the price.

You might be stupid, but we sure as hell aren't.


----------



## Smokin' OP

westwall said:


> All you are doing is proving the political corruption of the democrat party.


Sure, I am.

In their 25 yrs in office Democrats had a total of three executive branch officials indicted with one conviction and one prison sentence. That’s one whole executive branch official convicted of a crime in two and a half decades of Democrat leadership.

In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.


westwall said:


> There are plenty caught red handed and nothing ever happens to them.


Caught by who?
FOX, Newsmax, Breitbart, Limbaughtomy  and OAN.


westwall said:


> The FISA bullshit is an excellent example.  Multiple assholes lied to the court, we know who they are, but only a single minor operative pays the price.


Really?
'Multiple assholes lied to the court, we know who they are'.
Accused by FOX, Newsmax, Breitbart, Limbaughtomy  and OAN?
Why didn't any one of them show up in court?

Nothing, like republicans covering for Trump.
Trump's phone call to Ukraine?
The House adopted two articles of impeachment against Trump: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. The Senate acquitted Trump of these charges on February 5, 2020.

Not one republican voted to impeach the traitor.

On January 13, 2021, the House of Representatives voted to impeach Trump by a vote of 232-197 for incitement of insurrection. The resolution followed the January 6, 2021, breach of the U.S. Capitol, which disrupted a joint session of Congress convened to count the electoral votes from the 2020 presidential election. Ten Republicans supported the impeachment.


westwall said:


> You might be stupid, but we sure as hell aren't.



Calling republicans stupid is insulting stupid people.


----------



## wamose

Congresses approval rating is 20%. The select group investigating Jan 6 has an approval rate of around 5%. Those numbers would indicate a very high rate of contempt FOR congress. It would seem that being held in contempt by such a contemptible congress would be more of an award than a negative.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Westwall 'Democrats too. It's not one way. Based on the houseplant occupying the WH now I would say the dems have the art of corruption down to a science'.
> 
> To both you lying, morons.
> 
> Obama (D) – 8 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences. So the next time somebody describes the Obama administration as “scandal free” they aren’t speaking wishfully, they’re simply telling the truth.



Oh wow; that's impressive.

But not as impressive as;

Adolf Hitler, 13 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences. 

Joseph Stalin, 44 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences. 

Mao, 31 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.

Fidel Castro, 42 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.  



Smokin' OP said:


> Bush, George W. (R) – 8 yrs in office. 16 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 9 prison sentences.
> 
> Clinton (D) – 8 yrs in office. 2 criminal indictments. One conviction. One prison sentence. That’s right nearly 8 yrs of investigations. Tens of millions spent and 30 yrs of claiming them the most corrupt ever and there was exactly one person convicted of a crime.
> 
> Bush, George H. W. (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. One conviction. One prison sentence.
> 
> Reagan (R) – 8 yrs in office. 26 criminal indictments. 16 convictions. 8 prison sentences.
> 
> Carter (D) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment. Zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> Ford (R) – 4 yrs in office. One indictment and one conviction. One prison sentence.
> 
> Nixon (R) – 6 yrs in office. 76 criminal indictments. 55 convictions. 15 prison sentences.
> 
> Johnson (D) – 5 yrs in office. Zero indictments. Zero convictions. Zero prison sentences.
> 
> In the last 53 years, Democrats have been in the Oval Office for 25 of those years, while Republicans held it for 28.
> In their 25 yrs in office Democrats had a total of three executive branch officials indicted with one conviction and one prison sentence. That’s one whole executive branch official convicted of a crime in two and a half decades of Democrat leadership.
> 
> In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.
> 
> That doesn't even include the orange grifter, from NYC. (Queens)



I guess being above the law has advantages.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, I am.
> 
> In their 25 yrs in office Democrats had a total of three executive branch officials indicted with one conviction and one prison sentence. That’s one whole executive branch official convicted of a crime in two and a half decades of Democrat leadership.
> 
> In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.
> 
> Caught by who?
> FOX, Newsmax, Breitbart, Limbaughtomy  and OAN.
> 
> Really?
> 'Multiple assholes lied to the court, we know who they are'.
> Accused by FOX, Newsmax, Breitbart, Limbaughtomy  and OAN?
> Why didn't any one of them show up in court?
> 
> Nothing, like republicans covering for Trump.
> Trump's phone call to Ukraine?
> The House adopted two articles of impeachment against Trump: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. The Senate acquitted Trump of these charges on February 5, 2020.
> 
> Not one republican voted to impeach the traitor.
> 
> On January 13, 2021, the House of Representatives voted to impeach Trump by a vote of 232-197 for incitement of insurrection. The resolution followed the January 6, 2021, breach of the U.S. Capitol, which disrupted a joint session of Congress convened to count the electoral votes from the 2020 presidential election. Ten Republicans supported the impeachment.
> 
> 
> Calling republicans stupid is insulting stupid people.



We get that democrats are not subject to laws.

What we don't get is why you think that's a good thing.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh wow; that's impressive.
> 
> But not as impressive as;
> 
> Adolf Hitler, 13 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> Joseph Stalin, 44 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> Mao, 31 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> Fidel Castro, 42 yrs in office. Zero criminal indictments, zero convictions and zero prison sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess being above the law has advantages.


I guess the one-party rule has its advantages.

Like republitards.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> We get that democrats are not subject to laws.
> 
> What we don't get is why you think that's a good thing.


Of course, we don't, it's all a conspiracy.................nut job.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> I guess the one-party rule has its advantages.
> 
> Like republitards.


You already pointed out that only Republicans are subject to the laws.

You think it's great that the Nazi party is above the law.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Of course, we don't, it's all a conspiracy.................nut job.



You were the one who documented that democrats are not held to any sort of law.

Lie to congress? If you're a Republican like Roger Stone, the  Gestapo will stage a military strike on your home with the stenographers for the Reich, CNN filming it to make propos.

If you're a democrat like James Clapper, you'll get a $30 million contract from CNN as payment.

Commit Perjury? If' you're a democrat like James Comey, perjury is fine, just fine.

Commit high treason? If you're a leftist pile of shit like Peter Strzok, treason is all just good clean fun. With Obama involved of course.

Like all fascist nations, the laws just don't apply to party members.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> You already pointed out that only Republicans are subject to the laws.
> 
> You think it's great that the Nazi party is above the law.


They aren't.

January 3 2022
Federal prosecutors have charged more than 700 people in more than 45 states with participating in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol, and arrests continue almost daily.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> You were the one who documented that democrats are not held to any sort of law.


Yes, they are, democrats just don't break laws.
The authoritarian party has that covered.

In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Lie to congress? If you're a Republican like Roger Stone, the  Gestapo will stage a military strike on your home with the stenographers for the Reich, CNN filming it to make propos.
> 
> If you're a democrat like James Clapper, you'll get a $30 million contract from CNN as payment.
> 
> Commit Perjury? If' you're a democrat like James Comey, perjury is fine, just fine.
> 
> Commit high treason? If you're a leftist pile of shit like Peter Strzok, treason is all just good clean fun. With Obama involved of course.
> 
> Like all fascist nations, the laws just don't apply to party members.



Sure nut job, the authoritarian party, has 1000's of accusations.

Just no proof, as usual.

All these years the moron twins, Hannity and Carlson have not proven anything they claim, which their gullible followers regurgitate like gospel.

They have an astounding record, 0 for 10,000.


----------



## westwall

Smokin' OP said:


> They aren't.
> 
> January 3 2022
> Federal prosecutors have charged more than 700 people in more than 45 states with participating in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol, and arrests continue almost daily.





Yeah?  So.   Not one has been charged with insurrection.


----------



## Smokin' OP

westwall said:


> Yeah?  So.   Not one has been charged with insurrection.


Damned, you people keep bringing that up.

Was if Carlson or Hannity that gave you that talking point?

in·sur·rec·tion
/ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n/
noun

1. A violent uprising against an authority or government:

Insurrection also falls under the same suite of federal laws as sedition, and the two can be difficult to distinguish. But it is charged by federal prosecutors far more rarely—almost never in American history.
 It means, essentially, to incite, assist in or engage in a full-on rebellion against the government: a step beyond just conspiring against it, and requiring that significant violence be involved.


----------



## westwall

Smokin' OP said:


> Damned, you people keep bringing that up.
> 
> Was if Carlson or Hannity that gave you that talking point?
> 
> in·sur·rec·tion
> /ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n/
> noun
> 
> 1. A violent uprising against an authority or government:
> 
> Insurrection also falls under the same suite of federal laws as sedition, and the two can be difficult to distinguish. But it is charged by federal prosecutors far more rarely—almost never in American history.
> It means, essentially, to incite, assist in or engage in a full-on rebellion against the government: a step beyond just conspiring against it, and requiring that significant violence be involved.





And?  Not one person has been charged with EITHER!

DURRRRR


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> They aren't.
> 
> January 3 2022
> Federal prosecutors have charged more than 700 people in more than 45 states with participating in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol, and arrests continue almost daily.



Yes, the Gestapo holds 700 political prisoners for protesting against the Reich.

The democrat Brown Shirts that spent a year raping, robbing, looting, burning, and murdering across America walk free. Why? They operated on orders of the Reich. BLM and ANTIFA murdered 26 police officers during your Kristalnacht. No one has been prosecuted. Oberfuhrer Garland and his Gestapo have done NOTHING to find the killers (but a fuckload to hide and protect them.)

There was an armed insurrection in America. Oh, not the Reichstag Fire, but an actual armed occupation of American soil.





No one prosecuted. Maybe Reich Minister Wray can't identify Raz Simone? It's not like the guy makes rap videos or something - oh wait.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, they are, democrats just don't break laws.



Right, if a Republican did the same act, they go to prison, But because these are Nazis, the are not subject to laws.



Smokin' OP said:


> The authoritarian party has that covered.



The Nazi democrats.



Smokin' OP said:


> In the 28 yrs that Republicans have held office over the last 53 yrs they have had a total of 120 criminal indictments of executive branch officials. 89 criminal convictions and 34 prison sentences handed down.



Yes, Republicans are prosecuted - democrats are not subject to laws.

We get it.



Smokin' OP said:


> Sure nut job, the authoritarian party, has 1000's of accusations.



There are thousands of documented crimes by you authoritarian Nazis - but you are above any and all laws, so you'll never be held for them.



Smokin' OP said:


> Just no proof, as usual.



No proof of what Nazi?





Smokin' OP said:


> All these years the moron twins, Hannity and Carlson have not proven anything they claim, which their gullible followers regurgitate like gospel.
> 
> They have an astounding record, 0 for 10,000.



Again; we prove everything we say. Your defense is that the Nazi democrat party is not subject to any laws.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, the Gestapo holds 700 political prisoners for protesting against the Reich.
> 
> The democrat Brown Shirts that spent a year raping, robbing, looting, burning, and murdering across America walk free. Why? They operated on orders of the Reich. BLM and ANTIFA murdered 26 police officers during your Kristalnacht. No one has been prosecuted. Oberfuhrer Garland and his Gestapo have done NOTHING to find the killers (but a fuckload to hide and protect them.)
> 
> There was an armed insurrection in America. Oh, not the Reichstag Fire, but an actual armed occupation of American soil.
> 
> View attachment 583466
> 
> No one prosecuted. Maybe Reich Minister Wray can't identify Raz Simone? It's not like the guy makes rap videos or something - oh wait.


No one prosecuted??

You're as insane as they come, Fruitcake. 









						Records rebut claims of unequal treatment of Jan. 6 rioters
					

It's a common refrain from some of those charged in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol and their Republican allies: The Justice Department is treating them harshly because of their political views while those arrested during last year's protests over racial injustice  were given leniency.




					apnews.com
				




_The AP found that more than 120 defendants across the United States have pleaded guilty or were convicted at trial of federal crimes including rioting, arson and conspiracy._​


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, if a Republican did the same act, they go to prison, But because these are Nazis, the are not subject to laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Republicans are prosecuted - democrats are not subject to laws.
> 
> We get it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of documented crimes by you authoritarian Nazis - but you are above any and all laws, so you'll never be held for them.
> 
> 
> 
> No proof of what Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again; we prove everything we say. Your defense is that the Nazi democrat party is not subject to any laws.


----------



## westwall

Faun said:


>





Yes, we all know you are deranged.


----------



## Faun

westwall said:


> Yes, we all know you are deranged.


Thanks for the witty reply, Peewee.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, the Gestapo holds 700 political prisoners for protesting against the Reich.
> 
> The democrat Brown Shirts that spent a year raping, robbing, looting, burning, and murdering across America walk free. Why? They operated on orders of the Reich. BLM and ANTIFA murdered 26 police officers during your Kristalnacht. No one has been prosecuted. Oberfuhrer Garland and his Gestapo have done NOTHING to find the killers (but a fuckload to hide and protect them.)
> 
> There was an armed insurrection in America. Oh, not the Reichstag Fire, but an actual armed occupation of American soil.
> 
> View attachment 583466
> 
> No one prosecuted. Maybe Reich Minister Wray can't identify Raz Simone? It's not like the guy makes rap videos or something - oh wait.


----------



## Smokin' OP

westwall said:


> And?  Not one person has been charged with EITHER!
> 
> DURRRRR


DURRR, yourself, moron.

They aren't through investigating, let alone filing charges.


----------



## Smokin' OP

westwall said:


> Yeah?  So.   Not one has been charged with insurrection.


What a retard.

No one has ever been charged with insurrection.
That's the act, the charge would be sedition or conspiracy.

How many gullible,  rubes got taken by the  Trump U. 'law' school correspondence course?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, if a Republican did the same act, they go to prison, But because these are Nazis, the are not subject to laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Republicans are prosecuted - democrats are not subject to laws.
> 
> We get it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of documented crimes by you authoritarian Nazis - but you are above any and all laws, so you'll never be held for them.
> 
> 
> 
> No proof of what Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again; we prove everything we say. Your defense is that the Nazi democrat party is not subject to any laws.


Repulitards don't prove anything but being a retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> No one prosecuted??
> 
> You're as insane as they come, Fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Records rebut claims of unequal treatment of Jan. 6 rioters
> 
> 
> It's a common refrain from some of those charged in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol and their Republican allies: The Justice Department is treating them harshly because of their political views while those arrested during last year's protests over racial injustice  were given leniency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The AP found that more than 120 defendants across the United States have pleaded guilty or were convicted at trial of federal crimes including rioting, arson and conspiracy._​




ROFL

Fruitcake, did you even read the bullshit you posted?

{Most of those defendants received deferred resolution agreements, under which prosecutors promise to drop charges after a certain amount of time if the defendant stays out of trouble and completes things like community service.}

It's a bad omen for sure when the Reich stenographers start off lying through their fucking teeth.

{Only a handful of the nearly 600 people who’ve been charged in the insurrection have received their punishments so far,}

Someone needs to let the little Goebbels in on the fact that NO ONE, not a SINGLE PERSON, has been charged with "insurrection."

You know why dickwad? Because despite the flat out lies of the Reich propagandists, there was no insurrection, just cocksucking democrat Nazis spewing slander









						Meet Raz Simone, The Alleged ‘Warlord’ Of The Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone
					

In a long, wide-ranging interview, Simone shared his views on what's really going on in CHAZ. He offered thoughtful suggestions for initiating proactive and positive changes, particularly as it relates to the push to defund or abolish the police.




					www.forbes.com
				




No worries though, he was never prosecuted.  He was following orders from the Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Repulitards don't prove anything but being a retard.
> 
> View attachment 583491



I accept your surrender, Nazi bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


>



Yeah, video that has Clapper directly lying to congress is just crazy, because REICH ABOVE ALL.

Fucking retard Nazi scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> What a retard.



What's a "retard?"

Why YOU are a retard, Nazi bitch.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Fruitcake, did you even read the bullshit you posted?
> 
> {Most of those defendants received deferred resolution agreements, under which prosecutors promise to drop charges after a certain amount of time if the defendant stays out of trouble and completes things like community service.}
> 
> It's a bad omen for sure when the Reich stenographers start off lying through their fucking teeth.
> 
> {Only a handful of the nearly 600 people who’ve been charged in the insurrection have received their punishments so far,}
> 
> Someone needs to let the little Goebbels in on the fact that NO ONE, not a SINGLE PERSON, has been charged with "insurrection."
> 
> You know why dickwad? Because despite the flat out lies of the Reich propagandists, there was no insurrection, just cocksucking democrat Nazis spewing slander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Raz Simone, The Alleged ‘Warlord’ Of The Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone
> 
> 
> In a long, wide-ranging interview, Simone shared his views on what's really going on in CHAZ. He offered thoughtful suggestions for initiating proactive and positive changes, particularly as it relates to the push to defund or abolish the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries though, he was never prosecuted.  He was following orders from the Reich.


That was from one city, Fruitcake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




120 were still found guilty.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> I accept your surrender, Nazi bitch.


NONE was offered.

*RETARD.*


----------



## CowboyTed

westwall said:


> Yes, we all know you are deranged.


Faun posted his sources from the AP News...

Sorry the ones not using reputable sources are ye...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> That was from one city, Fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 were still found guilty.




26 dead cops.

Show me ONE murder conviction?

Well?

That's right, the Brown Shirts were and are protected from prosecution. They are the shock troops of the Nazi democrat party.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> NONE was offered.
> 
> *RETARD.*
> View attachment 583742



You're too stupid to even grasp that.

You're not stupid because you're a Nazi.

You're a Nazi because you're stupid.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> 26 dead cops.
> 
> Show me ONE murder conviction?
> 
> Well?
> 
> That's right, the Brown Shirts were and are protected from prosecution. They are the shock troops of the Nazi democrat party.


Of which 26 officers do you speak...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Of which 26 officers do you speak...



Of any of them, Farouk.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of any of them, Farouk.


You don't have a mind I can read, Fruitcake. Who are you speaking of? Name them...


----------



## BackAgain

“Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission ….”

While that might be accurate, it would earn a Twitter ban because bombing is violent. !!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> You don't have a mind I can read, Fruitcake. Who are you speaking of? Name them...



Right, you're as stupid as you are dishonest.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, you're as stupid as you are dishonest.


Thanks for admitting not even you knows who you're talking about.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Thanks for admitting not even you knows who you're talking about.



So, did they have lead pipes when you were a kid in Iran? 

{ Children who survive severe lead poisoning may be left with intellectual disability and behavioural disorders. At lower levels of exposure that cause no obvious symptoms, lead is now known to produce a spectrum of injury across multiple body systems. In particular, lead can affect children’s brain development, resulting in reduced intelligence quotient (IQ), behavioural changes such as reduced attention span and increased antisocial behaviour, and reduced educational attainment. }








						Lead poisoning
					

Lead is a naturally occurring toxic metal found in the Earth’s crust.  Its widespread use has resulted in extensive environmental contamination, human exposure and significant public health problems in many parts of the world.




					www.who.int
				




I mean, it really explains so much about you, Farouk.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, did they have lead pipes when you were a kid in Iran?
> 
> { Children who survive severe lead poisoning may be left with intellectual disability and behavioural disorders. At lower levels of exposure that cause no obvious symptoms, lead is now known to produce a spectrum of injury across multiple body systems. In particular, lead can affect children’s brain development, resulting in reduced intelligence quotient (IQ), behavioural changes such as reduced attention span and increased antisocial behaviour, and reduced educational attainment. }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lead poisoning
> 
> 
> Lead is a naturally occurring toxic metal found in the Earth’s crust.  Its widespread use has resulted in extensive environmental contamination, human exposure and significant public health problems in many parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it really explains so much about you, Farouk.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


>



So, "yes" then?

It's obvious.


----------



## beautress

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Jordan destroys leftists during these hearings. It’s a joy to watch.


Actually, the left is its own worst enemy. It elected officials who want to play down the wisdom of the Constitution, use salacious calumny rather than the truth, stalk adversaries of communism, and stiff America's finest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

playtime said:


> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records​Last week, the select committee demanded attack-related records of federal officials and a number of Trump allies and staffers.
> 
> 
> Aug. 30, 2021, 1:39 PM EDT / Updated Aug. 30, 2021, 5:51 PM EDT
> 
> By Rebecca Shabad, Garrett Haake and Haley Talbot
> 
> WASHINGTON — The House select committee that’s investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is preparing to ask telecommunications companies to preserve the phone records of a group of Republican lawmakers, multiple sources confirmed to NBC News on Monday.
> The request was first reported by CNN, which said the committee is eyeing the records of Republican Reps. Lauren Boebert, of Colorado; Jim Jordan, of Ohio; Mo Brooks, of Alabama; Madison Cawthorn, of North Carolina; Matt Gaetz, of Florida; Louie Gohmert, of Texas; Marjorie Taylor Greene and Jody Hice, both of Georgia; Scott Perry, of Pennsylvania; and Andy Biggs and Paul Gosar, both of Arizona.
> 
> 
> *The list of lawmakers is still evolving, sources said. The select committee declined to comment on the lawmakers, but a spokesman said later in the day that committee "sent letters to 35 private-sector entities, including telecommunications, email, and social media companies, instructing them to preserve records which may be relevant to the Select Committee’s investigation."*​
> Among those companies were Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook and Twitter. The committee also sent requests to websites and platforms that were heavily utilized by right-wing groups, including Gab, 4chan, 8kun, Parler, Discord and theDonald.win. The committee requested documents from many of the same companies last week involving the "spread of misinformation, efforts to overturn the 2020 election or prevent the certification of the results, domestic violent extremism, and foreign influence in the 2020 election."
> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records


Let's get Nancy and Ray Epps phone records


----------



## beautress

Lysistrata said:


> Jordan is such a bimbo. It was his republican colleagues who voted against establishing a bipartisan commission with full subpoena power to investigate the Jan. 6 insurrection. And wasn't he one of the people on the phone with trump that afternoon? What would his concern be with holding Bannon in contempt? Bannon wasn't even a government employee. Jordan seems to be very nervous.


Jim Jordan is wise to Demmie pandemoniums of lying morning, noon, night and any nanosecond they think nobody will figure out their halftruths, lies, baldfaced lies, and blatant lies any whicha way they can disrupt and destroy the noncommunists in this country, iow patriots.


----------



## playtime

CrusaderFrank said:


> Let's get Nancy and Ray Epps phone records






nice try .... doesn't fly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> nice try .... doesn't fly.



Why not, Tampon?

Let's get all 1400 hours of video released.


----------



## westwall

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why not, Tampon?
> 
> Let's get all 1400 hours of video released.





Tampon doesn't want the real facts to come out.


----------



## playtime

westwall said:


> Tampon doesn't want the real facts to come out.



LOL!!!!   

'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming
Jon Ward
·Chief National Correspondent
December 2, 2021·4 min read

'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming


​


----------



## westwall

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> 'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming​Jon Ward​·Chief National Correspondent​December 2, 2021·4 min read​​'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming​​​​​






Big deal.  They aren't asking about pelousi's role in the rioting, nore are they pursuing mr. epps, who is pretty obviously an agent provocateur.  But fascist twerps, like you, don't care about real facts.  All you care about is your kangaroo court.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> 'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming​Jon Ward​·Chief National Correspondent​December 2, 2021·4 min read​​'In vivid color': Liz Cheney says weeks of Jan. 6 hearings are coming​​​​​



Liz Stalin sure is important.,...


----------



## HaShev




----------



## playtime

westwall said:


> Big deal.



it's gonna be.




westwall said:


> They aren't asking about pelousi's role in the rioting,



LOL!!!!   what 'role'?  unless you mean her being the target of trump's flying monkeys hunting her down?




westwall said:


> nore are they pursuing mr. epps, who is pretty obviously an agent provocateur.



who?  i understand that is latest rw nutter talking point & deflection ...  but have absolutely no grounds to back that up.  

the only provocateurs were yer chosen one, traitor tot, squid boy guliani, mo brooks, & the others on that stage inciting the flying monkeys.




westwall said:


> But fascist twerps, like you, don't care about real facts.  All you care about is your kangaroo court.



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liz Stalin sure is important.,...



& one second b4 she stopped goosestepping & voting some 90+%  with yer chosen one's agenda & joined the select comittee -  you loooooooooved her.


----------



## beautress

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liz Stalin sure is important.,...


I give up on Liz Cheney.  Her parents were some of the best people who lived on God's green earth, and she is trying to destroy the Republican Party. Not sure what's going on there, but we need to get honest politicians back on the table who will not tolerate delinquent party chairmen trying to make powermongers of themselves with skewering the voting process away from the American voter and putting the power in their own pockets by devious methods not quite short of extortion.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> I give up on Liz Cheney.  Her parents were some of the best people who lived on God's green earth, and she is trying to destroy the Republican Party.


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


>


Republicans want to pretend it never happened.


----------



## Uncensored2008

beautress said:


> I give up on Liz Cheney.  Her parents were some of the best people who lived on God's green earth, and she is trying to destroy the Republican Party. Not sure what's going on there, but we need to get honest politicians back on the table who will not tolerate delinquent party chairmen trying to make powermongers of themselves with skewering the voting process away from the American voter and putting the power in their own pockets by devious methods not quite short of extortion.



Politicians who are elected as Republicans but then promote the Reich get shows on CNN. Liz Cheney is feathering her nest - by betraying America.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> I give up on Liz Cheney.  Her parents were some of the best people who lived on God's green earth, and she is trying to destroy the Republican Party.



Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership​BY REBECCA BEITSCH - 01/06/22 01:20 PM EST

*“It's not a leadership that resembles any of the folks I knew when I was here for 10 years,” Dick Cheney told reporters after exiting the House floor following a moment of silence in recognition of Jan. 6.*

Cheney, who served for a decade as a House lawmaker from Wyoming, echoed many of the comments previously made by his daughter regarding the Republican Party.

*“I’m deeply disappointed we don’t have better leadership in the Republican party to restore the Constitution,” he told ABC News earlier Thursday.

The elder Cheney came to the Capitol alongside his daughter, saying she’s “doing a hell of a job. I’m here to support her,” as well as to mark the day.*
Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


> Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership​BY REBECCA BEITSCH - 01/06/22 01:20 PM EST
> 
> *“It's not a leadership that resembles any of the folks I knew when I was here for 10 years,” Dick Cheney told reporters after exiting the House floor following a moment of silence in recognition of Jan. 6.*
> 
> Cheney, who served for a decade as a House lawmaker from Wyoming, echoed many of the comments previously made by his daughter regarding the Republican Party.
> 
> *“I’m deeply disappointed we don’t have better leadership in the Republican party to restore the Constitution,” he told ABC News earlier Thursday.
> 
> The elder Cheney came to the Capitol alongside his daughter, saying she’s “doing a hell of a job. I’m here to support her,” as well as to mark the day.*
> Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership


It's pretty bad when even the shit Republicans diss Republicans.


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> It's pretty bad when even the shit Republicans diss Republicans.



i'm waiting for someone to call dick a RINO!


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership​BY REBECCA BEITSCH - 01/06/22 01:20 PM EST
> 
> *“It's not a leadership that resembles any of the folks I knew when I was here for 10 years,” Dick Cheney told reporters after exiting the House floor following a moment of silence in recognition of Jan. 6.*
> 
> Cheney, who served for a decade as a House lawmaker from Wyoming, echoed many of the comments previously made by his daughter regarding the Republican Party.
> 
> *“I’m deeply disappointed we don’t have better leadership in the Republican party to restore the Constitution,” he told ABC News earlier Thursday.
> 
> The elder Cheney came to the Capitol alongside his daughter, saying she’s “doing a hell of a job. I’m here to support her,” as well as to mark the day.*
> Dick Cheney visits Capitol for Jan. 6, criticizes GOP leadership



Dick Cheney has shot more Americans than all the peaceful protesters at the Reichstag Fire combined..

Fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> i'm waiting for someone to call dick a RINO!



He's a neocon, Tampon.

You are astoundingly stupid.


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dick Cheney has shot more Americans than all the peaceful protesters at the Reichstag Fire combined..
> 
> Fact.



yep he did.

&  he is a (R) down to his black core.


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> He's a neocon, Tampon.
> 
> You are astoundingly stupid.



yep he is a neocon -  but he also knows what insurrection & seditious conspiracy against the US is.


----------



## tahuyaman

The Democrats obsession with the capitol riot is looking like a spreading mental illness. Their thing  about Trump has gotten out of control.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> yep he is a neocon -  but he also knows what insurrection & seditious conspiracy against the US is.



You don't.

The Reichstag Fire isn't even close.

But Chaz, where you Nazi fucks used force of arms to overthrow American territory - THAT was an insurrection.

Words have meanings, even though you Nazis lack intellect.


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> You don't.
> 
> The Reichstag Fire isn't even close.
> 
> But Chaz, where you Nazi fucks used force of arms to overthrow American territory - THAT was an insurrection.






nazi this ....






Uncensored2008 said:


> Words have meanings, even though you Nazis lack intellect.







nazi that....


----------



## Leo123

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


Go soak your head, your hair is on fire.   Jan 6th was a protest and the FBI were instigators of the break in.  Jill Sandborn today can't answer that.


----------



## playtime

Leo123 said:


> Jan 6th was a protest



*RIOT.*

a violent disturbance of the peace by a crowd.
"*riots* broke out in the capital"


_verb_

take part in a violent public disturbance.
Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages





Leo123 said:


> and the FBI were instigators of the break in.



LOL!!!  you mean the SAME FBI under donny's administration? ...

 the SAME FBI under bill barr? ...

the SAME FBI who said there wasn't any 'organized plot' that day?




Leo123 said:


> Jill Sandborn today can't answer that.



LOL!!!  you mean when she was questioned by raphael cruz  - - -  who threw his wife under the bus for the chosen one?

&  co sponsored the act of overturning a duly elected prez? 

& days b4 the RIOT -  spurred on a crowd to RIOT on jan 6th?

& i suppose you never thought of the idea that perhaps some of the groups of neo nazis/white supremes  like the oathkeepers, proud boys, 3%ers  who showed up that day & were violent, might be infiltrated by an undercover agent, 'eh?

_yaaaaaaa......  you are that dumb._


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> View attachment 586596
> 
> nazi this ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 586596
> 
> nazi that....
> 
> 
> View attachment 586597



There was an insurrection - Chaz/Chop

That was the ONLY insurrection.

Fact, tampon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> *RIOT.*
> 
> a violent disturbance of the peace by a crowd.
> "*riots* broke out in the capital"
> 
> 
> _verb_
> 
> take part in a violent public disturbance.
> Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!  you mean the SAME FBI under donny's administration? ...
> 
> the SAME FBI under bill barr? ...
> 
> the SAME FBI who said there wasn't any 'organized plot' that day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!  you mean when she was questioned by raphael cruz  - - -  who threw his wife under the bus for the chosen one?
> 
> &  co sponsored the act of overturning a duly elected prez?
> 
> & days b4 the RIOT -  spurred on a crowd to RIOT on jan 6th?
> 
> & i suppose you never thought of the idea that perhaps some of the groups of neo nazis/white supremes  like the oathkeepers, proud boys, 3%ers  who showed up that day & were violent, might be infiltrated by an undercover agent, 'eh?
> 
> _yaaaaaaa......  you are that dumb._




Nazi to English dictionary:

RIOT





Peaceful Protest:


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nazi to English dictionary:
> 
> RIOT
> 
> View attachment 586993
> 
> Peaceful Protest:
> 
> View attachment 586999


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> View attachment 587033



What "deflection," shit fer brains?


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> What "deflection," shit fer brains?



whatever 'chaz' is ... was .... 

was never an intentional overthrowing of the gov'ment, where congress critters were literally hunted down & the intent to hang the VP.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> whatever 'chaz' is ... was ....



ROFL

Talk about deflection.



playtime said:


> was never an intentional overthrowing of the gov'ment, where congress critters were literally hunted down & the intent to hang the VP.



CHAZ/CHOP was in fact overthrowing the government and establishing a government outside of our Constitution.

Stop lying for once, you drooling retard.

Obviously the Reichstag Fire was nothing more than unarmed protesters, a small percentage of whom rioted.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Jim Jordan is so powerful and strong...just like all of the Conservatives in Congress...

They will bring Dems to justice for how they stole the election...

You'll see!!


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Talk about deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> CHAZ/CHOP was in fact overthrowing the government and establishing a government outside of our Constitution.
> 
> Stop lying for once, you drooling retard.
> 
> Obviously the Reichstag Fire was nothing more than unarmed protesters, a small percentage of whom rioted.



so what gov'ment officials did they hunt down & try to hang?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jim Jordan is so powerful and strong...just like all of the Conservatives in Congress...
> 
> They will bring Dems to justice for how they stole the election...
> 
> You'll see!!



I'd be more worried that he'll expose (further) the attempted coup by you Nazis with ROOOSHING COALUSHUN and the fake whistleblower. (CIA Agent Eric Ciaramella - close friend of Quid Pro) if I were you fascists.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> so what gov'ment officials did they hunt down & try to hang?



Deflect and lie -- fucking Nazis...


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> Deflect and lie -- fucking Nazis...



that's what they did at the capital on 1-6-21.

you can't spin yer way outa this.





Department of Justice
Office of Public Affairs
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Thursday, January 13, 2022
Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses Related to U.S. Capitol Breach​Eight Others Facing Charges in Two Related Cases

Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses Related to U.S. Capitol Breach

_it's all starting to unravel for yer chosen one._​


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> that's what they did at the capital on 1-6-21.



That's a fucking lie.



playtime said:


> you can't spin yer way outa this.



Why would I need to "spin" your lie.



playtime said:


> Department of Justice
> Office of Public Affairs
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> Thursday, January 13, 2022
> Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses Related to U.S. Capitol Breach​Eight Others Facing Charges in Two Related Cases​​Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses Related to U.S. Capitol Breach​​_it's all starting to unravel for yer chosen one._​



That says nothing about "hunting down and trying to hang federal officials,"

Fucking Nazis....


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's a fucking lie.



nope.




Uncensored2008 said:


> Why would I need to "spin" your lie.



well, since it's not a lie ... spinning is all you got.





Uncensored2008 said:


> That says nothing about "hunting down and trying to hang federal officials,"


lol...

Oath Keepers Leader Charged With Seditious Conspiracy in Jan. 6 Investigation​The F.B.I. arrested Stewart Rhodes, the founder of the far-right militia, in a major step forward in the investigation into the attack on the Capitol by supporters of Donald J. Trump.

*Prosecutors said that beginning only days after the 2020 election, Mr. Rhodes oversaw a seditious plot “to oppose the lawful transfer of presidential power by force.” Some members of the Oath Keepers under his command broke into the Capitol in a military-style formation on Jan. 6 and* went in search of Speaker Nancy Pelosi, the indictment said.​Oath Keepers Leader Charged With Seditious Conspiracy in Jan. 6 Investigation

Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes charged with seditious conspiracy in January 6 case​Rhodes, 56, is the first defendant to be charged with sedition in connection with the assault on the U.S. Capitol last year.

Rhodes then told Oath Keepers to meet him on the south side of the Capitol, where he eventually conferenced Meggs into a call with Simmons. Minutes later, Meggs, Watkins and other Oath Keepers reformed “Stack One” and entered the Capitol, *“each member keeping at least one hand on the shoulder of the other in front of them.”
Investigators say “Stack One” moved toward the House of Representatives in search of Speaker Nancy Pelosi, *but did not find her.
Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes charged with seditious conspiracy in January 6 case




Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking Nazis....



you lost this one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, since it's not a lie ... spinning is all you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> Oath Keepers Leader Charged With Seditious Conspiracy in Jan. 6 Investigation​The F.B.I. arrested Stewart Rhodes, the founder of the far-right militia, in a major step forward in the investigation into the attack on the Capitol by supporters of Donald J. Trump.
> 
> *Prosecutors said that beginning only days after the 2020 election, Mr. Rhodes oversaw a seditious plot “to oppose the lawful transfer of presidential power by force.” Some members of the Oath Keepers under his command broke into the Capitol in a military-style formation on Jan. 6 and* went in search of Speaker Nancy Pelosi, the indictment said.​Oath Keepers Leader Charged With Seditious Conspiracy in Jan. 6 Investigation
> 
> Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes charged with seditious conspiracy in January 6 case​Rhodes, 56, is the first defendant to be charged with sedition in connection with the assault on the U.S. Capitol last year.
> 
> Rhodes then told Oath Keepers to meet him on the south side of the Capitol, where he eventually conferenced Meggs into a call with Simmons. Minutes later, Meggs, Watkins and other Oath Keepers reformed “Stack One” and entered the Capitol, *“each member keeping at least one hand on the shoulder of the other in front of them.”
> Investigators say “Stack One” moved toward the House of Representatives in search of Speaker Nancy Pelosi, *but did not find her.
> Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes charged with seditious conspiracy in January 6 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lost this one.



Still says nothing about "hunting down and trying to hang federal officials,"

You fucking Nazis are something else. 

You lied about Pence and tried to pivot, but fell on you lying fascist face.


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> Still says nothing about "hunting down and trying to hang federal officials,"
> 
> You fucking Nazis are something else.
> 
> You lied about Pence and tried to pivot, but fell on you lying fascist face.








*lol ....*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Did that also include Documents generated by BLM, Antifa and other Leftist entities that have stormed the Interior Dept. Building, or stormed and set fire to the Federal building in Portland, or St John's Episcopal Church acroos from the White House.
> Last time I heard burning churches is a federal crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 247 -  Damage to religious property; obstruction of persons in the free exercise of religious beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


Only a crime when leftist think they can make people believe republicans are behind such lawless acts.


----------



## Bobob

okfine said:


> Jordan sure puts Ohio on the map. Same with Gaetz for Florida.


They certainly do, and not in a good way.


----------



## Stann

Bobob said:


> They certainly do, and not in a good way.


It makes you wonder how our politicians got to such a despicable level as those two.


----------



## Lastamender

Stann said:


> It makes you wonder how our politicians got to such a despicable level as those two.


It makes me wonder how gullible, stupid, and hate filled you are. I am not wondering anymore.


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


tick tock, dems are watching the clock.


----------



## playtime

Meathead said:


> tick tock, dems are watching the clock.


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


>


tick tock


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


Not ^ even remotely responsive.


----------



## playtime

Meathead said:


> tick tock



first -  i'm not a (D)... so there is that.

2nd ... between  roe v wade, real dead babies by being turned into swiss cheese by assault weapons, & the public hearing starting june 9th....

tick tock is right -  but not the way you seem to think.


----------



## playtime

BackAgain said:


> Not ^ even remotely responsive.



his texts will be quite interesting to be 'splained away..... right?


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> his texts will be quite interesting to be 'splained away..... right?


I’m sorry. I don’t grasp your meaning.


----------



## Ringtone

BackAgain said:


> I’m sorry. I don’t grasp your meaning.


Hey, *BackAgain*, I see that you're still yammering that I'm a vainglorious and tragically stupid tool who can't admit when he's wrong in your signature.

You forgot to mention the fact that your allegation stems from your mindless, pseudo-scientific notion that the laws of thermodynamics would necessarily obtain beyond the physical universe, that God, therefore, could not have created the universe and the laws of physics that govern it in the first place _because _. . . wait for it . . . the law of conservation would prohibit that.



You may have me on ignore, but everybody else will see the absurdity on which your allegation is predicated. I think I'll repost this under your posts from time to time.


----------



## Stann

playtime said:


>


I think the Republicans should be watching the clock, this isn't going to go well for them, more than half the voters in the country are women, who Republicans keep trying to make second class citizens.


----------



## beautress

playtime said:


>


The Republicans I know love their children with all their hearts. And I know Democrats who love their children with all their hearts, too.
All of us raised money with a cake walk to build playground equipment for an elementary school in honor of one of the children died on Casper Mountain in a sledding accident.

We helped slow readers as volunteer teacher's aides to help kids who just needed someone to help them get through reading and using a dictionary when a word cropped up they didn't know, among other learning tasks. My day was Tuesday, and they rotated children that needed remedial help as needed. The kids benefitted by observable change of attitude about reading in the course of a few school years I helped in. The teacher who came up with this idea was voted teacher of the year in that school. Our state had always been a Republican state, conservatives, and the weather drove us together. If your car ever skidded off the road in inclement Wyoming weather, no less than 3 or 4 cars with shovels would be there to dig you out of the snow and ice as you learned that 10 mph can be too fast on snow-covered highways, even though the speed limit was 70 mph. In winter, if the weather was bad enough, they put up barriers even on the highways at the city limits, going all 4 directions. They valued life there, too. All people were valued, and children more so. I still love that state, especially the people known for being always and forever, a helping hand. Our family moved there in 1969 when the population was about 350,000 people in the whole state. There was a whole lot of empty land out there back then. And people helped each other out every bad weather day.

Oh yeah and we also volunteered to swab throats of school children because our area was known to be the "Strep Capital of the USA," and strep throats that get left untreated can result in severe heart problems. I reckon the strep germs step right up and eat your heart out.  Again, everybody helped, and it wasn't a political this or that thing. It was because people who grew up there were trained to help each other out when the weather put them in harm's way, day in and day out.

In the summers, the Natrona County Library had a Reading Worm "contest." You cut out six-inch circles of colored paper and wrote what book your child read or was read to, and just before school started back up, the librarians gave out Blue ribbons to the children who had the longest "worms" that were made long by putting the circle "segments" in rows to create a long body of the worm for your kid. lol It was fun loving our children in that way, and a lot of us enjoyed seeing our children benefit in reading skills with the Reading Worm contest. 

People in America still love their kids in the land of the free, and back when my kids were growing up, the Republicans outnumbered the Democrats for reasons I have no idea of, except that's the way it was there.


----------



## Uncensored2008

playtime said:


> first -  i'm not a (D)... so there is that.
> 
> 2nd ... between  roe v wade, real dead babies by being turned into swiss cheese by assault weapons, & the public hearing starting june 9th....
> 
> tick tock is right -  but not the way you seem to think.



The BLM Klansman Ramos killed less kids than you ghouls slaughter each DAY.


----------



## flan327

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Please get help


----------



## flan327

Uncensored2008 said:


> The BLM Klansman Ramos killed less kids than you ghouls slaughter each DAY.


Disgusting POS


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> The Republicans I know love their children with all their hearts. And I know Democrats who love their children with all their hearts, too.
> All of us raised money with a cake walk to build playground equipment for an elementary school in honor of one of the children died on Casper Mountain in a sledding accident.
> 
> We helped slow readers as volunteer teacher's aides to help kids who just needed someone to help them get through reading and using a dictionary when a word cropped up they didn't know, among other learning tasks. My day was Tuesday, and they rotated children that needed remedial help as needed. The kids benefitted by observable change of attitude about reading in the course of a few school years I helped in. The teacher who came up with this idea was voted teacher of the year in that school. Our state had always been a Republican state, conservatives, and the weather drove us together. If your car ever skidded off the road in inclement Wyoming weather, no less than 3 or 4 cars with shovels would be there to dig you out of the snow and ice as you learned that 10 mph can be too fast on snow-covered highways, even though the speed limit was 70 mph. In winter, if the weather was bad enough, they put up barriers even on the highways at the city limits, going all 4 directions. They valued life there, too. All people were valued, and children more so. I still love that state, especially the people known for being always and forever, a helping hand. Our family moved there in 1969 when the population was about 350,000 people in the whole state. There was a whole lot of empty land out there back then. And people helped each other out every bad weather day.
> 
> Oh yeah and we also volunteered to swab throats of school children because our area was known to be the "Strep Capital of the USA," and strep throats that get left untreated can result in severe heart problems. I reckon the strep germs step right up and eat your heart out.  Again, everybody helped, and it wasn't a political this or that thing. It was because people who grew up there were trained to help each other out when the weather put them in harm's way, day in and day out.
> 
> In the summers, the Natrona County Library had a Reading Worm "contest." You cut out six-inch circles of colored paper and wrote what book your child read or was read to, and just before school started back up, the librarians gave out Blue ribbons to the children who had the longest "worms" that were made long by putting the circle "segments" in rows to create a long body of the worm for your kid. lol It was fun loving our children in that way, and a lot of us enjoyed seeing our children benefit in reading skills with the Reading Worm contest.
> 
> People in America still love their kids in the land of the free, and back when my kids were growing up, the Republicans outnumbered the Democrats for reasons I have no idea of, except that's the way it was there.


Nebraska's are just as caring. Unfortunately it's a Republican state and if Roe versus Wade is discarded, I'm not sure how bad it's going to get for women here. They keep advertising on TV for foster parents. People aren't adopting enough, now they're going to compound the problem in more ways than they could have ever imagined. Life is precious, we should respect all the people that are already here first, then maybe we could talk about people that don't exist yet.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Nebraska's are just as caring. Unfortunately it's a Republican state and if Roe versus Wade is discarded, I'm not sure how bad it's going to get for women here. They keep advertising on TV for foster parents. People aren't adopting enough, now they're going to compound the problem in more ways than they could have ever imagined. Life is precious, we should respect all the people that are already here first, then maybe we could talk about people that don't exist yet.


Some are so indoctrinated into the "my body" they will not realize the little 2-cell zygote is not "their" body, but is a dependent from the start. It is also a being which is discussed in no less than 28 bible verses in the old and new testament, and in American law, if a boyfriend or his parent kills his pregnant girlfriend so he won't have to give up college, the killer is up in court for two murders. IOW, the Courts have pegged killing a "fetus" as being murder. I rest me case because that is 100% right. It is the cold-blooded killing of a human being that is not someone else's body, least of all its mother, who will get rid of it within 9 months of its being. The DNA case is even stronger. IOW, it ain't its mommie dearest, it is a different being, and its DNA is certainly of the human kind. So if mommie wants to get rid of it, it is more murder than the worshipping her body entitles her to kill aka murder.
Politically indoctrinated talking heads cannot see the forest for all the convenient trees one can rub out like a cigarette butt. Not murder? Think it through. My case is backed up by Almighty God who loves us even before we are born, and civilized mankind has known that for hundreds if not thousands of years.

Even so, there are exceptions when a mother's life is threatened due to preexisting cancers, ectopic pregnancy, incapacitating accident, life imprisonment, rape, family rape, child rape, mental incapacity, other medical issues that would threaten the mother or child with death including hate crime against a family or a woman victim of a feud. I would call a gang bang a crime against a woman, who may lose the child or never be able to have a child due to the damage done her at ground zero of the crime. Since gang bangers are frequent fliers, such a crime deserves removing all of the offenders from society for good so they can never do it again.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Some are so indoctrinated into the "my body" they will not realize the little 2-cell zygote is not "their" body, but is a dependent from the start. It is also a being which is discussed in no less than 28 bible verses in the old and new testament, and in American law, if a boyfriend or his parent kills his pregnant girlfriend so he won't have to give up college, the killer is up in court for two murders. IOW, the Courts have pegged killing a "fetus" as being murder. I rest me case because that is 100% right. It is the cold-blooded killing of a human being that is not someone else's body, least of all its mother, who will get rid of it within 9 months of its being. The DNA case is even stronger. IOW, it ain't its mommie dearest, it is a different being, and its DNA is certainly of the human kind. So if mommie wants to get rid of it, it is more murder than the worshipping her body entitles her to kill aka murder.
> Politically indoctrinated talking heads cannot see the forest for all the convenient trees one can rub out like a cigarette butt. Not murder? Think it through. My case is backed up by Almighty God who loves us even before we are born, and civilized mankind has known that for hundreds if not thousands of years.


Despite your feelings, it doesn't negate the fact that women will be made second class citizens if they don't even have control of their own bodies. The fetus is not a person yet, and if it is not loved and wanted it is just a parasites on the woman. Sorry but you can't have it both ways. If you give away this right to the government, in the very near future when the world realizes the basic problem of life is overpopulation. Then they can say they have the right to force people to have abortions to reduce the population. The government was already given that power by people like you. I know you think that's yours off, but it isn't. By 2025 there will be no doubt that overpopulation is the problem that's driving all of the other problems for the human race.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Despite your feelings, it doesn't negate the fact that women will be made second class citizens if they don't even have control of their own bodies. The fetus is not a person yet, and if it is not loved and wanted it is just a parasites on the woman. Sorry but you can't have it both ways. If you give away this right to the government, in the very near future when the world realizes the basic problem of life is overpopulation. Then they can say they have the right to force people to have abortions to reduce the population. The government was already given that power by people like you. I know you think that's yours off, but it isn't. By 2025 there will be no doubt that overpopulation is the problem that's driving all of the other problems for the human race.


Women are never second class citizens. If they're good enough to give their baby up for adoption, that is a very good thing if they do not wish to be mothers. I realized there are some crying needs for abortions, and I was busy adding a paragraph on that while you were writing your post, likely. When abortions are used in lieu of prevention of pregnancy by those who do not want children, I take umbrage at taking tax money and throwing it away on reckless sex addicts, and in particular picking the pockets of people of the Roman Catholic Church whose consciencious beliefs against abortion are scripture-based, and they should not be pinched to pay for wanton atheism's fruits. I'm not RC, either, but I believe in well-thought out requirements of mankind written both in the New and Old Testament for myself. 

Overpopulation? We can fix that. Round up the Cassanovas who have 6 kids with 3 different women, do not support the children, and neuter 'em in a way they will not seek such sport again as seduction of the women they lied to or flat out raped.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Women are never second class citizens. If they're good enough to give their baby up for adoption, that is a very good thing if they do not wish to be mothers. I realized there are some crying needs for abortions, and I was busy adding a paragraph on that while you were writing your post, likely. When abortions are used in lieu of prevention of pregnancy by those who do not want children, I take umbrage at taking tax money and throwing it away on reckless sex addicts, and in particular picking the pockets of people of the Roman Catholic Church whose consciencious beliefs against abortion are scripture-based, and they should not be pinched to pay for wanton atheism's fruits. I'm not RC, either, but I believe in well-thought out requirements of mankind written both in the New and Old Testament for myself.
> 
> Overpopulation? We can fix that. Round up the Cassanovas who have 6 kids with 3 different women, do not support the children, and neuter 'em in a way they will not seek such sport again as seduction of the women they lied to or flat out raped.


Were you alive in the 50s ? Women were second class citizens, and that's what they will become again, whether you realize it or not. No man alive would allow the government to have control of any of their body functions. This is an issue about control, not anti-abortion and definitely not pro-life. And yes, in a world that worked together for the common good of everyone, there would be enough goods and services to fulfill the needs of the human race in this world without destroying the rest of the species that inhabit it, and eventually the planet itself. But we don't have that kind of perfect world, it's mostly dog eat dog, and the really big dogs prevent all the little dogs from working together, actually they picked them against each other so they can go unnoticed in the horrific things they are doing. Put it on your calendar 2025. The shit's going to hit the fan by then and I hope it's a Republican who's President here in the United States to take the blame for everything his party's done to facilitate the destruction of this planet.


----------



## scruffy

Lysistrata said:


> What is being investigated is the Jan. 6 attack on Congress as it sat in session to carry out its duty under the Constitution, which was an historic attack on the United States Government.  The Capitol had not been attacked since the British in 1814. The other incidents that you mention are not connected to Jan. 6, the events of which are of utmost importance to the U.S. nation as a whole.
> 
> The fire in the basement of St. John's was soon discovered and put out. The clergy and parishioners of St. John's were assisting the protesters and no one knows who set the fire. The officials of the Diocese of Washington have gone out of their way to distance the Episcopalian Church from the political displays during the trump administration. Remember that the proud boys gang stole a banner from a downtown DC church, Asbury Methodist, and destroyed it in the middle of the street. The investigation of the Jan. 6 attack is of paramount importance to the nation and to every American.


HORSESHIT

J6 is a kangaroo court.

If you don't know what happened on J6 you're a total fucking moron in the first place.


----------



## playtime

BackAgain said:


> I’m sorry. I don’t grasp your meaning.



follow the bouncing ball.....................

*you said* my reply to the OP:

jim _homnahominahomina _jordan is scared. & rightfully so....

*Not ^ even remotely responsive.*

it fit perfectly in response to the bullshit narrative that MAGATs tried to spin how somehow nancy pelosi ( who was being hunted down jan 6 ) was to blame for donny's flying monkeys storming the capital.  

& i will double down on my reply since it has since come to light ( via phone records & texts ) that _hominahomina _is more than knee deep in being a traitorous minion.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> The Republicans I know love their children with all their hearts. And I know Democrats who love their children with all their hearts, too.



there's only one party who votes to force a woman to carry a fetus to full term; going as far as to try & keep a brain dead comatose woman alive long enough to cut her open & take it [ texas case ]...  but won't raise taxes to feed, clothe, educate, house, & provide medical care after they are born -  because they aren't _*theirs.*_

& that ^^^ one same party ^^^ votes to block reasonable gun regulation & won't vote to ban assault weapons & high velocity ammo/multi round mags from being purchased by civilians that kill children.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> I believe in well-thought out requirements of mankind written both in the New and Old Testament for myself.



then you have no problems with a husband -  who only suspects his wife of infidelity - can force his wife to go to a priest, who then CONcocts an elixer to force that woman to abort?

numbers 5: 11-31.
The Test for an Unfaithful Wife​11 Then the Lord said to Moses, 12 “Speak to the Israelites and say to them: ‘If a man’s wife goes astray and is unfaithful to him 13 so that another man has sexual relations with her, and this is hidden from her husband and her impurity is undetected (since there is no witness against her and she has not been caught in the act), 14 and if feelings of jealousy come over her husband and he suspects his wife and she is impure—or if he is jealous and suspects her even though she is not impure— 15 then he is to take his wife to the priest. He must also take an offering of a tenth of an ephah[a] of barley flour on her behalf. He must not pour olive oil on it or put incense on it, because it is a grain offering for jealousy, a reminder-offering to draw attention to wrongdoing.

16 “‘The priest shall bring her and have her stand before the Lord. 17 Then he shall take some holy water in a clay jar and put some dust from the tabernacle floor into the water. 18 After the priest has had the woman stand before the Lord, he shall loosen her hair and place in her hands the reminder-offering, the grain offering for jealousy, while he himself holds the bitter water that brings a curse. 19 Then the priest shall put the woman under oath and say to her, “If no other man has had sexual relations with you and you have not gone astray and become impure while married to your husband, may this bitter water that brings a curse not harm you. 20 But if you have gone astray while married to your husband and you have made yourself impure by having sexual relations with a man other than your husband”— 21 here the priest is to put the woman under this curse—“may the Lord cause you to become a curse[b] among your people when he makes your womb miscarry and your abdomen swell. 22 May this water that brings a curse enter your body so that your abdomen swells or your womb miscarries.”

“‘Then the woman is to say, “Amen. So be it.”

23 “‘The priest is to write these curses on a scroll and then wash them off into the bitter water. 24 He shall make the woman drink the bitter water that brings a curse, and this water that brings a curse and causes bitter suffering will enter her. 25 The priest is to take from her hands the grain offering for jealousy, wave it before the Lord and bring it to the altar. 26 The priest is then to take a handful of the grain offering as a memorial[c] offering and burn it on the altar; after that, he is to have the woman drink the water. 27 If she has made herself impure and been unfaithful to her husband, this will be the result: When she is made to drink the water that brings a curse and causes bitter suffering, it will enter her, her abdomen will swell and her womb will miscarry, and she will become a curse. 28 If, however, the woman has not made herself impure, but is clean, she will be cleared of guilt and will be able to have children.

29 “‘This, then, is the law of jealousy when a woman goes astray and makes herself impure while married to her husband, 30 or when feelings of jealousy come over a man because he suspects his wife. The priest is to have her stand before the Lord and is to apply this entire law to her. 31 The husband will be innocent of any wrongdoing, but the woman will bear the consequences of her sin.’”


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> The Republicans I know love their children with all their hearts. And I know Democrats who love their children with all their hearts, too.
> All of us raised money with a cake walk to build playground equipment for an elementary school in honor of one of the children died on Casper Mountain in a sledding accident.
> 
> We helped slow readers as volunteer teacher's aides to help kids who just needed someone to help them get through reading and using a dictionary when a word cropped up they didn't know, among other learning tasks. My day was Tuesday, and they rotated children that needed remedial help as needed. The kids benefitted by observable change of attitude about reading in the course of a few school years I helped in. The teacher who came up with this idea was voted teacher of the year in that school. Our state had always been a Republican state, conservatives, and the weather drove us together. If your car ever skidded off the road in inclement Wyoming weather, no less than 3 or 4 cars with shovels would be there to dig you out of the snow and ice as you learned that 10 mph can be too fast on snow-covered highways, even though the speed limit was 70 mph. In winter, if the weather was bad enough, they put up barriers even on the highways at the city limits, going all 4 directions. They valued life there, too. All people were valued, and children more so. I still love that state, especially the people known for being always and forever, a helping hand. Our family moved there in 1969 when the population was about 350,000 people in the whole state. There was a whole lot of empty land out there back then. And people helped each other out every bad weather day.
> 
> Oh yeah and we also volunteered to swab throats of school children because our area was known to be the "Strep Capital of the USA," and strep throats that get left untreated can result in severe heart problems. I reckon the strep germs step right up and eat your heart out.  Again, everybody helped, and it wasn't a political this or that thing. It was because people who grew up there were trained to help each other out when the weather put them in harm's way, day in and day out.
> 
> In the summers, the Natrona County Library had a Reading Worm "contest." You cut out six-inch circles of colored paper and wrote what book your child read or was read to, and just before school started back up, the librarians gave out Blue ribbons to the children who had the longest "worms" that were made long by putting the circle "segments" in rows to create a long body of the worm for your kid. lol It was fun loving our children in that way, and a lot of us enjoyed seeing our children benefit in reading skills with the Reading Worm contest.
> 
> People in America still love their kids in the land of the free, and back when my kids were growing up, the Republicans outnumbered the Democrats for reasons I have no idea of, except that's the way it was there.


We're done a good job of portraying the good side of Republicans. But there's a flip side ; if you look up federal political sex scandals, you will find, since the year 2000, 9 ( 11 ) we're committed by Democrats, 32 ( 34 ) we're committed by Republicans. Strom Thurmond was a Democrat then he switched to being a Republican their in lies of discrepancy, Plus for some reason they didn't list donald trump, so I included him, he also searched parties so. So overall, Republicans are more confused about their proper sexual roles in society. Rape is more about power and control rather than sex. And that number reflects nationally, to also favor Republicans. So it can't be denied, they are the ones who are more power hungry and treacherous.


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> follow the bouncing ball.....................
> 
> *you said* my reply to the OP:
> 
> jim _homnahominahomina _jordan is scared. & rightfully so....
> 
> *Not ^ even remotely responsive.*
> 
> it fit perfectly in response to the bullshit narrative that MAGATs tried to spin how somehow nancy pelosi ( who was being hunted down jan 6 ) was to blame for donny's flying monkeys storming the capital.
> 
> & i will double down on my reply since it has since come to light ( via phone records & texts ) that _hominahomina _is more than knee deep in being a traitorous minion.


It’s often not possible to follow your bouncing ball because you write poorly and are generally unclear, misinformed or maybe just making up shit. Trump had zero flying monkeys, for example. 

I doubt that Pelousy was being “hunted down.”  I also agree to some extent that she, too, wasn’t responsible for the criminal behavior of some of the protesters at the January 6 NON insurrection.

And nobody is knee deep in anything traitorous at all since there was nothing traitorous. 

Please seek psychiatric help for your numerous delusions.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> It’s often not possible to follow your bouncing ball because you write poorly and are generally unclear, misinformed or maybe just making up shit. Trump had zero flying monkeys, for example.
> 
> I doubt that Pelousy was being “hunted down.”  I also agree to some extent that she, too, wasn’t responsible for the criminal behavior of some of the protesters at the January 6 NON insurrection.
> 
> And nobody is knee deep in anything traitorous at all since there was nothing traitorous.
> 
> Please seek psychiatric help for your numerous delusions.


Maybe this will help you, in your confused state. Dawn Bancroft, who entered the Capitol on January 6th who pleaded guilty. Said she was there " to shoot her in the freaking brain " referring to Pelosi. Dawn was convicted.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> Maybe this will help you, in your confused state. Dawn Bancroft, who entered the Capitol on January 6th who pleaded guilty. Said she was there " to shoot her in the freaking brain " referring to Pelosi. Dawn was convicted.


No confusion on my part.  I do worry about *your* natural instinct to conflate the intent of one person with some alleged intent of a larger group. But I write it off. I mean, at this point it’s what I expect from you non critical thinkers.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> No confusion on my part.  I do worry about *your* natural instinct to conflate the intent of one person with some alleged intent of a larger group. But I write it off. I mean, at this point it’s what I expect from you non critical thinkers.


So you believe they were only there to hang Mike Pence. Why were they searching for Nancy Pelosi then ?  Those crazy people would have hung both, if they could find them. Every other Republican would have been safe, unless the frantic mob made a terrible mistake. The whole thing was trump's biggest mistake ever.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> No confusion on my part.  I do worry about *your* natural instinct to conflate the intent of one person with some alleged intent of a larger group. But I write it off. I mean, at this point it’s what I expect from you non critical thinkers.



That you _think_ it was just one person does nothing other than expose how delirious you are.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> So you believe they were only there to hang Mike Pence. Why were they searching for Nancy Pelosi then ?  Those crazy people would have hung both, if they could find them. Every other Republican would have been safe, unless the frantic mob made a terrible mistake. The whole thing was trump's biggest mistake ever.


I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence. So what the basis is for your supposition is a lot mysterious. Apparently, you’re one of the morons who just makes shit up and attributes your fictional “thinking” to others. 

If I could send you a dime, I would do so just to see if you could buy yourself a better brain.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence. So what the basis is for your supposition is a lot mysterious. Apparently, you’re one of the morons who just makes shit up and attributes your fictional “thinking” to others.
> 
> If I could send you a dime, I would do so just to see if you could buy yourself a better brain.


Right, they were just chanting that for no reason at all. GOD gave you our brain, you should try using it once in awhile. Working gallows were already built on the grounds. Think of how treacherous this all was.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> Right, they were just chanting that for no reason at all. GOD gave you our brain, you should try using it once in awhile. Working gallows were already built on the grounds. Think of how treacherous this all was.


Ya know, some times people do get carried away and say stupid shit. That doesn’t mean that they actually would or even could do some crappy things they may chant. You libtarded types used to often say “fuck Donald Trump.”  I presume that doesn’t mean you’d follow through and whip your little guy out in his presence.

I know folks who detest Brandon. They have said “fuck Joe Biden.”  Again, I doubt anyone wants to have any sexual contact with the old racist hair sniffing scumbag Alzheimers Victim  in Chief.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> Ya know, some times people do get carried away and say stupid shit. That doesn’t mean that they actually would or even could do some crappy things they may chant. You libtarded types used to often say “fuck Donald Trump.”  I presume that doesn’t mean you’d follow through and whip your little guy out in his presence.
> 
> I know folks who detest Brandon. They have said “fuck Joe Biden.”  Again, I doubt anyone wants to have any sexual contact with the old racist hair sniffing scumbag Alzheimers Victim  in Chief.


And reply to your Alzheimer's attack on Biden, trump is showing more signs of Alzheimer's. I have one more question for you, so these " protesters " just happened to be carrying along materials to build a gallows with them and the tools necessary to put it together. Just think about the planning that had to take place, and who were the paid persons who began shouting " Hang Mike Pence " to get the mob more excited and more violent. These things don't happen by themselves, it was all orchestrated by you know who. trump is about as low and treacherous as scum can get.


----------



## Faun

Stann said:


> Right, they were just chanting that for no reason at all. GOD gave you our brain, you should try using it once in awhile. Working gallows were already built on the grounds. Think of how treacherous this all was.



While I have no doubt they would have murdered Pence had they caught him, that gallows was not functional.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> And reply to your Alzheimer's attack on Biden, trump is showing more signs of Alzheimer's. I have one more question for you, so these " protesters " just happened to be carrying along materials to build a gallows with them and the tools necessary to put it together. Just think about the planning that had to take place, and who were the paid persons who began shouting " Hang Mike Pence " to get the mob more excited and more violent. These things don't happen by themselves, it was all orchestrated by you know who. trump is about as low and treacherous as scum can get.


These protestors?  Some did have materials at hand to build an obviously fake gallows. Yes. It’s  called a stage prop. You can pretend all you want, but even as stupid as you are, I assume that even then you still know that props are not the actual thing. 

Some people *were* worked up about the alleged theft of the election. Nobody denied that. And some folks did engage in what sure seem to have been crimes. That’s also pretty clear. But there is zero reason for any serious person to go on prattling about any hanging. Nor is there any legitimate basis to claim that the events of a small part of the crowd of protestors amounted to a “coup” or coup attempt or to an insurrection.


----------



## Stann

Faun said:


> While I have no doubt they would have murdered Pence had they caught him, that gallows was not functional.


Those look like 8 ft long 4x4 posts. The type used in decking. Mike Pence is only 5'10. They could have made it easily work, just by pushing him off the platform.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> These protestors?  Some did have materials at hand to build an obviously fake gallows. Yes. It’s  called a stage prop. You can pretend all you want, but even as stupid as you are, I assume that even then you still know that props are not the actual thing.
> 
> Some people *were* worked up about the alleged theft of the election. Nobody denied that. And some folks did engage in what sure seem to have been crimes. That’s also pretty clear. But there is zero reason for any serious person to go on prattling about any hanging. Nor is there any legitimate basis to claim that the events of a small part of the crowd of protestors amounted to a “coup” or coup attempt or to an insurrection.


Your so-called stage prop looked very sturdy. And it was built before the crowd started chanting,  " Hang Mike Pence ! " Who came up with that idea, trump ? Or his buddy Stone. Remember he was there, talking to the militia leaders the day before, planning out this atrocity, no doubt.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> Your so-called stage prop looked very sturdy.



Bullshit. It didn’t look sturdy or even marginally real.


----------



## Faun

Stann said:


> Those look like 8 ft long 4x4 posts. The type used in decking. Mike Pence is only 5'10. They could have made it easily work, just by pushing him off the platform.



Aside from the fact they would never have been able to drag him out of the Capitol alive, that thing wouldn't have been able to support his weight...









						Noose Displayed at Capitol Insurrection in FBI's Custody
					

A noose displayed on a gallows outside the U.S. Capitol during the Jan. 6 insurrection is in the custody of federal agents.




					www.nbcwashington.com
				




_The gallows was too small and weak to be used, Persson said. It was erected as a symbol._​
And those posts were were not 8 feet long. Here's a woman standing on it and that wood is not much taller than she is. That noose couldn't hang anyone. Again, it was never intended to.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> Bullshit. It didn’t look sturdy or even marginally real.
> 
> View attachment 651929


The platform supported her weight. Thanks for more proof.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> The platform supported her weight. Thanks for more proof.


The noose wasn’t around her neck. There wouldn’t be a drop. She’s have to bend her knees to even stand under the upper cross bar. So … 

You’re very welcome for the photographic proof that it was a non-working prop and that your alarmism had no valid basis in reality. 😎


----------



## BackAgain

I am sure Mike Pence isn’t a dwarf.


----------



## BackAgain

Next I will provide a link from which the above image came. But I’ll spoil part of the script. Look at that sign on those so-called “gallows.”

It SAYS “this is art.”  Imagine that. And spend a moment wondering why *that* *part* of the actual structure *wasn’t* presented when the photos got displayed to the American people by the leftist propaganda ministry known as our mainstream media.


----------



## BackAgain

And then, there’s this:









						The January 6th Gallows Hoax
					

"THIS IS ART"




					taylerhansen.substack.com
				






> I’m no expert on carpentry, but three carpenters I’ve talked to have all said the same thing. *This poorly built project wouldn’t be capable of hanging someone and is built completely wrong if execution was supposed to be the purpose*. It’s almost like it’s an art project or something…


From Same source. 

And folks like Stann continue to lap this shit up.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> The noose wasn’t around her neck. There wouldn’t be a drop. She’s have to bend her knees to even stand under the upper cross bar. So …
> 
> You’re very welcome for the photographic proof that it was a non-working prop and that your alarmism had no valid basis in reality. 😎


Not all gallows we're designed with a dropbox. Some more simple platforms, where the person stood on a raised pedestal that was pulled out from under them, or the noose is simply put around their neck and they are pushed off the platform.


----------



## meaner gene

BackAgain said:


> I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence. So what the basis is for your supposition is a lot mysterious. Apparently, you’re one of the morons who just makes shit up and attributes your fictional “thinking” to others.
> 
> If I could send you a dime, I would do so just to see if you could buy yourself a better brain.


I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence. 

You may not believe it, but everybody from the secret service to the capitol police believed it.   They took the crowd chanting "Hang Mike Pence" seriously.
They took the erection of a gallows on capitol grounds seriously.
They took insurrectionists who used a battering ram to gain entry into the Capitol seriously.
They took groups going through the Capitol hunting down Mike Pence seriously.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> Not all gallows we're designed with a dropbox. Some more simple platforms, where the person stood on a raised pedestal that was pulled out from under them, or the noose is simply put around their neck and they are pushed off the platform.


Deal with reality. That was clearly a prop and even said so. And the carpenters agree. *Your* word is a whole lot less than convincing.


----------



## BackAgain

meaner gene said:


> I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence.
> 
> You may not believe it, but everybody from the secret service to the capitol police believed it.   They took the crowd chanting "Hang Mike Pence" seriously.
> They took the erection of a gallows on capitol grounds seriously.
> They took insurrectionists who used a battering ram to gain entry into the Capitol seriously.
> They took groups going through the Capitol hunting down Mike Pence seriously.


No they ddnt’t. Nobody but you simpletons believe that. It was rhetoric. It was hyperbole. Stupid and ignorant hyperbole. Sure. But you have no basis to say what they believed.


----------



## meaner gene

BackAgain said:


> Next I will provide a link from which the above image came. But I’ll spoil part of the script. Look at that sign on those so-called “gallows.”
> 
> It SAYS “this is art.”  Imagine that. And spend a moment wondering why *that* *part* of the actual structure *wasn’t* presented when the photos got displayed to the American people by the leftist propaganda ministry known as our mainstream media.



The KKK used the same excuse when they put burning crosses on the front lawn of frightened innocent black people.

The 1st amendment always protected hate speech.


----------



## meaner gene

BackAgain said:


> No they ddnt’t. Nobody but you simpletons believe that. It was rhetoric. It was hyperbole. Stupid and ignorant hyperbole. Sure. But you have no basis to say what they believed.


When hyperbole is amassed upon hyperbole upon hyperbole upon hyperbole, pretty soon it adds up to an actual threat.


----------



## Stann

meaner gene said:


> I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence.
> 
> You may not believe it, but everybody from the secret service to the capitol police believed it.   They took the crowd chanting "Hang Mike Pence" seriously.
> They took the erection of a gallows on capitol grounds seriously.
> They took insurrectionists who used a battering ram to gain entry into the Capitol seriously.
> They took groups going through the Capitol hunting down Mike Pence seriously.


And they were searching desperately for Pelosi. Had they breached


BackAgain said:


> Deal with reality. That was clearly a prop and even said so. And the carpenters agree. *Your* word is a whole lot less than convincing.


You are a joke, and not a good one. Putting things in large bold type just makes you look more desperate and more ridiculous


----------



## meaner gene

Faun said:


> While I have no doubt they would have murdered Pence had they caught him, that gallows was not functional.



The gallows was symbolic, as was the pre-civil rights act American flag.


----------



## Stann

meaner gene said:


> The KKK used the same excuse when they put burning crosses on the front lawn of frightened innocent black people.
> 
> The 1st amendment always protected hate speech.


I'm originally from Scranton, Pennsylvania. Unfortunately our history with racial relations wasn't very good. When I was growing up, no blacks were dare leave Jones Avenue in Scranton. That was " their " place. I wondered why that was true, so I asked my dad. And he told me, that when he was a boy, they burned crosses on top of the column banks, sometimes with blacks on them. That was their way to keep blacks in " their " place. It's what lies beneath all that hatred that concerns intelligent people. Hatred, ignorance, arrogance only lead to one thing, violence. And that has no place in America.


----------



## Stann

meaner gene said:


> The gallows was symbolic, as was the pre-civil rights act American flag.


Don't try to tell me if the mob got a hold of Pence and / or Pelosi, they wouldn't have tried to hang them. That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> Deal with reality. That was clearly a prop and even said so. And the carpenters agree. *Your* word is a whole lot less than convincing.


The photo you presented proved it could support the weight of a person. That's all that was needed. End of story.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> No they ddnt’t. Nobody but you simpletons believe that. It was rhetoric. It was hyperbole. Stupid and ignorant hyperbole. Sure. But you have no basis to say what they believed.


Unfortunately for all of them, they believed what trump said.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> No they ddnt’t. Nobody but you simpletons believe that. It was rhetoric. It was hyperbole. Stupid and ignorant hyperbole. Sure. But you have no basis to say what they believed.



Bullshit.


----------



## meaner gene

Stann said:


> Don't try to tell me if the mob got a hold of Pence and / or Pelosi, they wouldn't have tried to hang them. That is just ridiculous.


I am sure the crowd, chanting "hang Mike Pence" would have wanted to see a hanging.  Even if all that happened is they pushed him off the edge of the platform, and the 4x4 uprights getting pulled over as Pence plunged to the ground.

The whole act would have been to put the fear of GOD into the VP,  and convince him to "do the right thing".

They actually needed Pence alive as president of the senate, 

_A constitutionally recognized officer of the Senate who presides over the chamber in the absence of the vice president. The president pro tempore (or, "president for a time") is elected by the Senate and is, by custom, the senator of the majority party with the longest record of continuous service. _

Thus either Charles Grassley (R) or Patrick Leahy (D) would have done the counting.


----------



## Stann

Faun said:


> Bullshit.


Adam Kinzinger or searching for a word meaning more than just dangerous. Several would have worked in this case, grievous, menacing, perilous would work well, but the word best suited to January 6th is treacherous.


----------



## Stann

meaner gene said:


> I am sure the crowd, changing "hang Mike Pence" would have wanted to see a hanging.  Even if all that happened is they pushed him off the edge of the platform, and the 4x4 uprights getting pulled over as Pence plunged to the ground.
> 
> The whole act would have been to put the fear of GOD into the VP,  and convince him to "do the right thing".
> 
> They actually needed Pence alive as president of the senate,
> 
> _A constitutionally recognized officer of the Senate who presides over the chamber in the absence of the vice president. The president pro tempore (or, "president for a time") is elected by the Senate and is, by custom, the senator of the majority party with Dr the longest record of continuous service. _
> 
> Thus either Charles Grassley (R) or Patrick Leahy (D) would have done the counting.


I know, the choice we have to make is either it was a senseless act by a mob, and / or a diabolical plot, complete with deniability, by a very devious and treacherous individual / individuals. Hopefully the truth will finally come out like dirt comes out in the wash.


----------



## playtime

BackAgain said:


> It’s often not possible to follow your bouncing ball because you write poorly and are generally unclear, misinformed or maybe just making up shit. Trump had zero flying monkeys, for example.



oooooOOOOOooooo...



BackAgain said:


> I doubt that Pelousy was being “hunted down.”







BackAgain said:


> I also agree to some extent that she, too, wasn’t responsible for the criminal behavior of some of the protesters at the January 6 NON insurrection.



oh goody.




BackAgain said:


> And nobody is knee deep in anything traitorous at all since there was nothing traitorous.



false.



BackAgain said:


> Please seek psychiatric help for your numerous delusions.


----------



## playtime

BackAgain said:


> I don’t believe anybody was there to actually hang Vice President Pence. So what the basis is for your supposition is a lot mysterious.



if they were there AND beat the shit outa 140 cops, who were injured by stabbing, crushed disks, a lost eye, TAZED INTO A HEART ATTACK,,,

then why not that?  you don't think mob mentality wouldn't have gone that far?

you _stupid._


----------



## BackAgain

meaner gene said:


> The KKK used the same excuse when they put burning crosses on the front lawn of frightened innocent black people.
> 
> The 1st amendment always protected hate speech.


Burning a cross on private property as a threat is obviously intended as a terroristic threat. And it’s a crime. Putting up a piece of stage craft to make a non literal point is not at all analogous.


----------



## BackAgain

meaner gene said:


> When hyperbole is amassed upon hyperbole upon hyperbole upon hyperbole, pretty soon it adds up to an actual threat.


And when it’s obviously hyperbole (period) it doesn’t amount to a threat.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> And they were searching desperately for Pelosi. Had they breached
> 
> You are a joke, and not a good one. Putting things in large bold type just makes you look more desperate and more ridiculous


Horseshit on your first pointless. And stann, your idiot opinion carries  no weight. An occasional use of fonts is for purposes of highlighting and emphasis. Go back to school and try to learn something this time. You’re a pathetic assclown troll imbecile. .


----------



## Stann

playtime said:


> oooooOOOOOooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh goody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.


So the person with delusions about what happened on January 6th is telling the opposing side that they need psychiatric help. That's about as twisted as it gets. She must have taken lessons from trump, the king of lies.


----------



## Stann

BackAgain said:


> Horseshit on your first pointless. And stann, your idiot opinion carries  no weight. An occasional use of fonts is for purposes of highlighting and emphasis. Go back to school and try to learn something this time. You’re a pathetic assclown troll imbecile. .


You are attempting to shout down the opposition in something that clearly isn't a debate anymore. January 6th did happen and trump caused it all. Without him it never would have happened.


BackAgain said:


> Horseshit on your first pointless. And stann, your idiot opinion carries  no weight. An occasional use of fonts is for purposes of highlighting and emphasis. Go back to school and try to learn something this time. You’re a pathetic assclown troll imbecile. .


I'm entitled to my opinion just as you are, I just prefer to stick with the facts. And you are the one who's acting like a troll.


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> oooooOOOOOooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh goody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.


I give you a couple of props. You may be mostly wrong and a shallow thinker and easily misled but at least you ain’t verbose. 👍


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> if they were there AND beat the shit outa 140 cops, who were injured by stabbing, crushed disks, a lost eye, TAZED INTO A HEART ATTACK,,,
> 
> then why not that?  you don't think mob mentality wouldn't have gone that far?
> 
> you _stupid._


Nonsense. You are seriously stupid. 👍


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> I give you a couple of props. You may be mostly wrong an a shallow thinker and easily misled but at least you ain’t verbose. 👍



A shame you can't refute her.


----------



## Lurchadams

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Oh, man.  Thanks for bringing this up!  Gym Jordan the peophile enabler, is going to be one of the guys the Jan 6th committee is going to be nailing!!!  

I hear the 1/6 committee has engaged Steven Spielberg to produce the film.  It's going to be a barn-burner!


----------



## Lurchadams

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


He is one of the MAG-idiots on the chopping block.  Did you see the tap dance he did when asked if he spoke with trump on 1/6?  I can't wait for him to be hoisted!


----------



## Lurchadams

okfine said:


> Jordan sure puts Ohio on the map. Same with Gaetz for Florida.


I call Gaetz one of the "Bimbo Caucus"  He, along with MTG, Boebert, and Holley make it up.


----------



## BackAgain

Stann said:


> You are attempting to shout down the opposition in something that clearly isn't a debate anymore. January 6th did happen and trump caused it all. Without him it never would have happened.



The 1/6 incident did  happen. So far, so good. Beyond that you immediately run your stupid ass off the road for no reason except that you are an utter dope. The 1/6 incident that *did* happen was emphatically not an insurrection no matter how long you hold your breath and stomp you widdle footsies.


Stann said:


> I'm entitled to my opinion just as you are, I just prefer to stick with the facts. And you are the one who's acting like a troll.


You don’t prefer to stick with facts. You obviously prefer to stick with fiction. You willingly lap up bullshit and then enjoy it so much you ask for seconds. And you aren’t acting. You *are* the troll. And you’re an imbecile. And, of course, you’re fucking dishonest. Other than that, good post. 😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BackAgain

Lurchadams said:


> I call Gaetz one of the "Bimbo Caucus"  He, along with MTG, Boebert, and Holley make it up.


Nobody cares what you call anybody. You’re a nobody and a never will be anybody. 👍


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Nobody cares what you call anybody. You’re a nobody and a never will be anybody. 👍



Nice self-assessment.


----------



## Clipper

Lurchadams said:


> He is one of the MAG-idiots on the chopping block.  Did you see the tap dance he did when asked if he spoke with trump


----------



## Clipper

Jordan is just another one of Trump's asseaters in Congress who will lie thru his teeth to cover his own ass.

Without Trump nobody would know whether or not Jordan had a pulse & nobody would give a shit anyway.


----------



## playtime

playtime said:


> if they were there AND beat the shit outa 140 cops, who were injured by stabbing, crushed disks, a lost eye, TAZED INTO A HEART ATTACK,,,
> 
> then why not that?  you don't think mob mentality wouldn't have gone that far?
> 
> you _stupid._





BackAgain said:


> Nonsense. You are seriously stupid. 👍



are you saying none of that happened?


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> are you saying none of that happened?


I have previously acknowledged that _some_ crimes did occur. But you, for example, have nothing but guess work to “support” your claim as to one office later died of a heart attack.

So starting the discussion off with sweeping over-generalizations and guesswork doesn’t make the discussion useful. And your claims are devoid of any connection to anything worthy of discussion anyway. Yeah. _Some_ people did engage in conduct like trespass (although some got invited in), like vandalism and like assaults. I have no problem condemning that behavior.

And?  What about those relatively few people have anything to do with the “point” you were attempting to make?  Nobody knows because …

you stupid!  😎


----------



## easyt65

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


He's not scared - he's pointing out how much of a criminal scam - like Pelosi's 2 failed criminal Impeachments - is.

Democrats are waging this war against American conservatives and Republicans in an attempt to distract from Joe Biden's historic failed Presidency and Democrats failed control of Congress.

Democrats have literally done nothing except hurt Americans, criminally threaten and incite intimidation of and violence against USSC Justices, and continue their criminal crusades with another 'closed door' bogus with hunt conducted in secrecy, hidden from the American people.

Criminals, failures, and wasters of tax dollars - that is all they have proven to be.

If the 6 Jan Commission was even the slightest bit legitimate Nancy Pelosi would have been the 1st to testify under oath before the commission, and this entire seditious circus would have been completely open for all Americans to see.


----------



## playtime

BackAgain said:


> I have previously acknowledged that _some_ crimes did occur.



multitudes.




BackAgain said:


> But you, for example, have nothing but guess work to “support” your claim as to one office later died of a heart attack.



i never said anybody died of a hear arrack.  i said a cop was TAZED into one.  thankfully he survived.  his name is michael fanone.






BackAgain said:


> So starting the discussion off with sweeping over-generalizations and guesswork doesn’t make the discussion useful



no guesswork.

facts.

More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify​Liz Carey​“I have officers who were not issued helmets prior to the attack who have sustained brain injuries. One officer has two cracked ribs and two smashed spinal discs. One officer is going to lose his eye, and another was stabbed with a metal fence stake,” Papathanasiou said, according to NPR.
More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify | WCI Annual Conference




BackAgain said:


> . And your claims are devoid of any connection to anything worthy of discussion anyway.



lol - it's crystal clear exactly why you say that =  'cause you can't refudiate any of it.



BackAgain said:


> Yeah. _Some_ people did engage in conduct like trespass (although some got invited in), like vandalism and like assaults. I have no problem condemning that behavior.



how magnanimous. 



BackAgain said:


> And?  What about those relatively few people have anything to do with the “point” you were attempting to make?  Nobody knows because …
> 
> you stupid!  😎



jim jordan not only defended the chosen one for getting all that to happen -  he participated in helping get it off the ground.  he knows the truth is coming....

hominahominahominaaaaaaaaaaaa...................


----------



## BackAgain

playtime said:


> multitudes.



🙄 About 750 alleged offenders. Some committed multiple crimes. Not exactly “multitudes”


playtime said:


> i never said anybody died of a hear arrack.  i said a cop was TAZED into one.  thankfully he survived.  his name is michael fanone.


And maybe he did have a heart attack. And maybe it was due to being tazed. And certainly he shouldn’t have been taxed. 


playtime said:


> no guesswork.
> 
> facts


Not from you. 


playtime said:


> More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify​Liz Carey​“I have officers who were not issued helmets prior to the attack who have sustained brain injuries. One officer has two cracked ribs and two smashed spinal discs. One officer is going to lose his eye, and another was stabbed with a metal fence stake,” Papathanasiou said, according to NPR.
> More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify | WCI Annual Conference


I doubt that. But even if the testimony isn’t at all exaggerated, your point remains ephemeral. Bad things happen when some people commit crimes. I suspect that even many liberals can grasp that much. 


playtime said:


> lol - it's crystal clear exactly why you say that =  'cause you can't refudiate any of it.


Did you know that nobody can “refudiate”anything?  It’s the truth.  Mainly because there is no such  word. I’m guessing you meant repudiate or refute. You don’t offer facts so much, so there’s not much to refute. Hint: you saying some shit doesn’t require refutation. Opinions are like assholes.  We all have them and yours stinks. 👍



playtime said:


> how magnanimous.


It’s my nature. I’m a conservative. 


playtime said:


> jim jordan not only defended the chosen one for getting all that to happen -  he participated in helping get it off the ground.  he knows the truth is coming....



Nonsense. 


playtime said:


> hominahominahominaaaaaaaaaaaa...................



Sounds like you’re snoring. After reading your posting effort, lots of people are now snoring. When you have nothing to say, you tend to use a lot of words to do so. 😎


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.


Masks? Seriously? Are these morons ever going to start acting like adults again?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> multitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never said anybody died of a hear arrack.  i said a cop was TAZED into one.  thankfully he survived.  his name is michael fanone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no guesswork.
> 
> facts.
> 
> More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify​Liz Carey​“I have officers who were not issued helmets prior to the attack who have sustained brain injuries. One officer has two cracked ribs and two smashed spinal discs. One officer is going to lose his eye, and another was stabbed with a metal fence stake,” Papathanasiou said, according to NPR.
> More Than 140 Officers Injured In Capitol Riot, Chiefs Testify | WCI Annual Conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - it's crystal clear exactly why you say that =  'cause you can't refudiate any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> how magnanimous.
> 
> 
> 
> jim jordan not only defended the chosen one for getting all that to happen -  he participated in helping get it off the ground.  he knows the truth is coming....
> 
> hominahominahominaaaaaaaaaaaa...................


"Multitudes"?  How many people have been charged?  How many convicted?

Nearly all of them were charged with nothing more than trespassing and even that is questionable since at some point the doors were thrown open and the Capitol Police just waved them in.


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> "Multitudes"?



_that's what i said, jr._




Big Bend Texas said:


> How many people have been charged?


Capitol Breach Cases​Below is a list of defendants charged in federal court in the District of Columbia related to crimes committed at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C, on Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2021. 

Every case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia. Following arrests, or surrender, defendants must appear before district court magistrate/judge where the arrest takes place, in accordance with the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure.





						Capitol Breach Cases
					






					www.justice.gov
				







Big Bend Texas said:


> How many convicted?



multitudes.  some pleaded guilty right away & got fines/probation/a few months -  perhaps all depending on what they were charged with.

others are still pending trial -  there have been 800+ arrests.  some really egregious assholes belonging to the proudboys & oathkeepers para military domestic terrorist clubs are just now having their day in court & so far EVERYONE has been FOUND GUILTY on all charges, including seditious conspiracy; which can carry up to 20 years.  they are awaiting sentencing.



LOCK THEM UP!




Big Bend Texas said:


> Nearly all of them were charged with nothing more than trespassing



the low hanging fruit pretty much have been dealt with like i said.



Big Bend Texas said:


> and even that is questionable since at some point the doors were thrown open and the Capitol Police just waved them in.



uhhhhh .... no.  it is not questionable since the cops who actually DID wave them in, had no authority to do so & by doing that -  participated in a crime, however petty & small it was compared to some of the more serious ones committed that day.  there were several active duty cops that traveled there along with active military beating the capital police & metro cops that were there trying to defend the capital from being breached.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> _that's what i said, jr._
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases​Below is a list of defendants charged in federal court in the District of Columbia related to crimes committed at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C, on Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2021.
> 
> Every case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia. Following arrests, or surrender, defendants must appear before district court magistrate/judge where the arrest takes place, in accordance with the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multitudes.  some pleaded guilty right away & got fines/probation/a few months -  perhaps all depending on what they were charged with.
> 
> others are still pending trial -  there have been 800+ arrests.  some really egregious assholes belonging to the proudboys & oathkeepers para military domestic terrorist clubs are just now having their day in court & so far EVERYONE has been FOUND GUILTY on all charges, including seditious conspiracy; which can carry up to 20 years.  they are awaiting sentencing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOCK THEM UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the low hanging fruit pretty much have been dealt with like i said.
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhhh .... no.  it is not questionable since the cops who actually DID wave them in, had no authority to do so & by doing that -  participated in a crime, however petty & small it was compared to some of the more serious ones committed that day.  there were several active duty cops that traveled there along with active military beating the capital police & metro cops that were there trying to defend the capital from being breached.


There have only been about 300 convictions so far, most of them for nothing worse than trespassing.

The cops waving them in were Capitol Police and that's who controls access through the doors.

Out of a crowd of around 100,000 people in attendance that day it's not even a rounding error.

There were a handful of truly bad actors that day and that's it.


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> There have only been about 300 convictions so far, most of them for nothing worse than trespassing.



most have been dealt with.  like i said.  that doesn't negate the ones that were more serious terrorists -  hunting congress critters down ...  causing at least 140 capital police & metro cops to be injured ... some seriously enough to need surgery.  several suffer from PTSD & a few committed suicide because of what they went thru.  & those people need to be held responsible.  there were cops who supported the ones storming the capital, waving them in -  to stop a constitutionally mandated government function.




Big Bend Texas said:


> The cops waving them in were Capitol Police and that's who controls access through the doors.



because they are trump humping MAGATs.  more were injured because their traitorous brethren helped facilitate it.




Big Bend Texas said:


> Out of a crowd of around 100,000 people in attendance that day it's not even a rounding error.



excuses?



Big Bend Texas said:


> There were a handful of truly bad actors that day and that's it.



'bad actors' ... what you should call them if you wanna be real -  is DOMESTIC TERRORISTS.

that 'handful' woulda ripped pence & any congress person to shreds if they found 'em.   what would you think woulda happened to nancy pelosi , or say AOC had they been cornered?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> because they are trump humping MAGATs. more were injured because their traitorous brethren helped facilitate it.


Unsupported BS.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> excuses?


Simply facts whether you like it or not.

The vast majority came to a rally and protest on Jan 6th and had no desire to participate in a riot.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> 'bad actors' ... what you should call them if you wanna be real - is DOMESTIC TERRORISTS.


Then why aren't they being charged as terrorists?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

playtime said:


> that 'handful' woulda ripped pence & any congress person to shreds if they found 'em. what would you think woulda happened to nancy pelosi , or say AOC had they been cornered?


More unsupportable fabricated BS.  You have no damned clue what they'd have done if they'd managed to penetrate the chamber.


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> Unsupported BS.



i always can back up what i say.

New documents reveal concern among Capitol Police officers about others in the force after January 6​https://www.cnn.com/profiles/jessica-schneider-profile
By Jessica Schneider, CNN

Updated 1:57 PM ET, Fri September 17, 2021
(CNN)A high-ranking Capitol Police officer, who was also a vocal Donald Trump supporter, told those under his command not to wear riot gear on January 6, according to internal documents reviewed by CNN that detail allegations submitted to an officer tip line.
In this case, an unidentified Capitol Police lieutenant emailed the tip line to say the supervising officer in question "may have assisted the insurrection attempts through passive action."
The lieutenant said the officer had "been rather vocal in the past about his support for Trump, but little was thought of it until the ... examples I observed."

January 6 vs. September 18: How law enforcement hopes to prevent another riot
Specifically, the lieutenant detailed how other squads wore Civil Disturbance Unit "hard gear," but the officer at the center of the complaint told his squad not to wear theirs. The lieutenant believed the decision "resulted in one or more officers being sent to the hospital."
The tipster also described the high-ranking officer leaning against a wall, taking no action, as other officers tried to hold back the mob.
It's unclear what investigators concluded in the case or if any disciplinary action was recommended. This spring, the Capitol Police inspector general told Congress that an order to hold back heavy riot-control weapons left the department at a grave disadvantage fighting the mob.
These previously unreported documents showcase how Capitol Police officers flooded the department's Office of Professional Responsibility following January 6 with concerns about the conduct of fellow officers before and after the Capitol attack.
Other documents reviewed by CNN provide previously undisclosed details in the cases of several officers recommended for disciplinary action, including one officer who was turned in to the FBI by a long-time friend concerned that the officer had disclosed the secret location where members of Congress were whisked on January 6.
All of the documents are part of a months-long internal investigation by Capitol Police and have not been made publicly available. The officers' names and identifying information have been redacted from the documents.
New documents reveal concern among Capitol Police officers about others in the force after January 6


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> Then why aren't they being charged as terrorists?



who says they can't still be?   ever hear of a superseding indictment?  it's already happened with other charges...


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> More unsupportable fabricated BS.  You have no damned clue what they'd have done if they'd managed to penetrate the chamber.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cops were beaten mercilessly.  donny had demeaned his VP bigley, & the mob mentality overtook that crowd.  some MAGAT was literally hunting for pelosi & a few flying monkeys even threw their shit on the walls .... but no .... noooooooooooooo............ they wouldn't have laid a finger on any of 'em.


_right._


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> Simply facts whether you like it or not.
> 
> The vast majority came to a rally and protest on Jan 6th and had no desire to participate in a riot.



& those ones aren't being discussed.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> i always can back up what i say.


Using CNN, the most trusted name in news and sex scandals as a source?


----------



## playtime

playtime said:


> i always can back up what i say.
> 
> New documents reveal concern among Capitol Police officers about others in the force after January 6​CNN Profiles - Jessica Schneider - Correspondent  - CNN
> By Jessica Schneider, CNN
> 
> Updated 1:57 PM ET, Fri September 17, 2021
> (CNN)A high-ranking Capitol Police officer, who was also a vocal Donald Trump supporter, told those under his command not to wear riot gear on January 6, according to internal documents reviewed by CNN that detail allegations submitted to an officer tip line.
> In this case, an unidentified Capitol Police lieutenant emailed the tip line to say the supervising officer in question "may have assisted the insurrection attempts through passive action."
> The lieutenant said the officer had "been rather vocal in the past about his support for Trump, but little was thought of it until the ... examples I observed."
> 
> January 6 vs. September 18: How law enforcement hopes to prevent another riot
> Specifically, the lieutenant detailed how other squads wore Civil Disturbance Unit "hard gear," but the officer at the center of the complaint told his squad not to wear theirs. The lieutenant believed the decision "resulted in one or more officers being sent to the hospital."
> The tipster also described the high-ranking officer leaning against a wall, taking no action, as other officers tried to hold back the mob.
> It's unclear what investigators concluded in the case or if any disciplinary action was recommended. This spring, the Capitol Police inspector general told Congress that an order to hold back heavy riot-control weapons left the department at a grave disadvantage fighting the mob.
> These previously unreported documents showcase how Capitol Police officers flooded the department's Office of Professional Responsibility following January 6 with concerns about the conduct of fellow officers before and after the Capitol attack.
> Other documents reviewed by CNN provide previously undisclosed details in the cases of several officers recommended for disciplinary action, including one officer who was turned in to the FBI by a long-time friend concerned that the officer had disclosed the secret location where members of Congress were whisked on January 6.
> All of the documents are part of a months-long internal investigation by Capitol Police and have not been made publicly available. The officers' names and identifying information have been redacted from the documents.
> New documents reveal concern among Capitol Police officers about others in the force after January 6



LOL!!!!  pence's own chief of staff  will be testifying that he was afraid for pence's life - so much so  that he told his secret service detail that donny will publicly turn against pence during his speech.

so save it, dude ... it's all coming out.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!  pence's own chief of staff  will be testifying that he was afraid for pence's life - so much so  that he told his secret service detail that donny will publicly turn against pence during his speech.
> 
> so save it, dude ... it's all coming out.


Replying to your own posts in third person?


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Replying to your own posts in third person?



guess it was a glitch.  i responded to you


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Replying to your own posts in third person?


Mike Pence's chief of staff alerted the Secret Service that Trump would publicly attack Pence on Jan. 5, 2021: report​Mike Pence's chief of staff alerted the Secret Service that Trump would publicly attack Pence on Jan. 5, 2021: report


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> guess it was a glitch.  i responded to you



This TV spectacular has you wigging out. Give it a break. Not going to do anything more than all the previous attacks on Trump.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> This TV spectacular has you wigging out. Give it a break. Not going to do anything more than all the previous attacks on Trump.



if by wigging out -  you mean happy the truth & facts are finally coming out ... then you are correct.  you just can't really refudiate anything, so you hafta spin it to make you feelz good.  i get it.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> Mike Pence's chief of staff alerted the Secret Service that Trump would publicly attack Pence on Jan. 5, 2021: report​Mike Pence's chief of staff alerted the Secret Service that Trump would publicly attack Pence on Jan. 5, 2021: report


Dem's made many public attacks against Trump.....this is news?

Oh, you're insinuating  physical harm I bet.....LOL


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Dem's made many public attacks against Trump.....this is news?
> 
> Oh, you're insinuating  physical harm I bet.....LOL



^^^

nothing.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> if by wigging out -  you mean happy the truth & facts are finally coming out ... then you are correct.  you just can't really refudiate anything, so you hafta spin it to make you feelz good.  i get it.


I've already provided many articles and documents disproving most of your dem talking points.

Look at you, you are counting on a panel made up of serial partisan Trump haters to expose the truth.  My God, Schiff, Pelosi, Nadler......proven liars and you are waiting for their unvarnished truth?


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> ^^^
> 
> nothing.


So what are you insinuating by the article?


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> So what are you insinuating by the article?



lol ...  ^^^ you ^^^  ^^^got ^^^  ^^^ nuthin' ^^^


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> lol ...  ^^^ you ^^^  ^^^got ^^^  ^^^ nuthin' ^^^


Can't address Pelosi's leadership failures when she took her position as shown in the article by John Solomon?

And what about the DOD memo showing Trump, on J4th, ordered up to 20K Nat'l Guard troops available on ready notice and gave directions for deployment to Pelosi, Bowser and Capitol Police?

Haven't seen you address either proven issue.

Truth doesn't float with you?

No worry, take the word and findings of Pelosi, Nadler and Schiff (proven liars)....over documented facts.


----------



## iceberg

playtime said:


> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records​Last week, the select committee demanded attack-related records of federal officials and a number of Trump allies and staffers.
> 
> 
> Aug. 30, 2021, 1:39 PM EDT / Updated Aug. 30, 2021, 5:51 PM EDT
> 
> By Rebecca Shabad, Garrett Haake and Haley Talbot
> 
> WASHINGTON — The House select committee that’s investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is preparing to ask telecommunications companies to preserve the phone records of a group of Republican lawmakers, multiple sources confirmed to NBC News on Monday.
> The request was first reported by CNN, which said the committee is eyeing the records of Republican Reps. Lauren Boebert, of Colorado; Jim Jordan, of Ohio; Mo Brooks, of Alabama; Madison Cawthorn, of North Carolina; Matt Gaetz, of Florida; Louie Gohmert, of Texas; Marjorie Taylor Greene and Jody Hice, both of Georgia; Scott Perry, of Pennsylvania; and Andy Biggs and Paul Gosar, both of Arizona.
> 
> 
> *The list of lawmakers is still evolving, sources said. The select committee declined to comment on the lawmakers, but a spokesman said later in the day that committee "sent letters to 35 private-sector entities, including telecommunications, email, and social media companies, instructing them to preserve records which may be relevant to the Select Committee’s investigation."*​
> Among those companies were Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook and Twitter. The committee also sent requests to websites and platforms that were heavily utilized by right-wing groups, including Gab, 4chan, 8kun, Parler, Discord and theDonald.win. The committee requested documents from many of the same companies last week involving the "spread of misinformation, efforts to overturn the 2020 election or prevent the certification of the results, domestic violent extremism, and foreign influence in the 2020 election."
> Jan. 6 committee to ask phone companies for Republican lawmakers' records


Great get them. 

And get ALL THE FUCKING VIDEO AVAILABLE


----------



## iceberg

Make sure thus is part of the investigation also. 









						Internal Capitol Police review found sweeping intelligence, security failures on Pelosi's watch
					

Secret after-action report cited widespread ineptitude and inadequate riot squads, found closing of open-source intelligence unit may have contributed to tragedy.




					justthenews.com


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Can't address Pelosi's leadership failures when she took her position as shown in the article by John Solomon?
> 
> And what about the DOD memo showing Trump, on J4th, ordered up to 20K Nat'l Guard troops available on ready notice and gave directions for deployment to Pelosi, Bowser and Capitol Police?
> 
> Haven't seen you address either proven issue.
> 
> Truth doesn't float with you?
> 
> No worry, take the word and findings of Pelosi, Nadler and Schiff (proven liars)....over documented facts.



blah blah fucking blah.

IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT​
Capitol security is not solely the responsibility of the House speaker. It is provided by the sergeants-at-arms of the House and Senate, and by the Capitol Police.
The House sergeant-at-arms reports to the House speaker, or Pelosi at the time of the attack. The Senate sergeant-at-arms reports to the Senate majority leader — on Jan. 6, Sen. Mitch McConnell.
News reports indicate that in the days before the attack, House sergeant-at-arms Paul Irving resisted calls from the Capitol Police to bring in the National Guard for extra security at the Capitol because of “optics.” Irving later testified that intelligence reports didn’t show the need for the extra security, not that he rejected it because of optics.
See the sources for this fact-check


PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some

Rep. Jim Jordan’s false claim that Pelosi denied a request for National Guard troops​
March 1, 2021|Updated March 5, 2021 at 1:27 p.m. EST

1.1k
_“Capitol Police requested National Guard help prior to January 6th. That request was denied by Speaker Pelosi and her Sergeant at Arms.”_
*— Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), **in a tweet**, Feb. 15, 2021*
The Facts​There are three key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms. All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.
ree key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms. All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.

In a Feb. 1 letter to Pelosi, Sund wrote he “approached the two Sergeants at Arms to request the assistance of the National Guard, as I had no authority to do so without an Emergency Declaration by the Capitol Police Board (CPB).” He said he spoke first to Irving, who “stated that he was concerned about the ‘optics’ and didn’t feel that the intelligence supported it.” Irving suggested Sund check in with Stenger, at the time chair of the CPB and get his thoughts. “Instead of approving the use of the National Guard, however, Mr. Stenger suggested I ask them how quickly we could get support if needed and to ‘lean forward’ in case we had to request assistance on January 6,” Sund wrote.
Sund said he then contacted Gen. William Walker, commanding officer of the D.C. National Guard. Walker “advised that he could repurpose 125 National Guard and have them to me fairly quickly, once approved. I asked General Walker to be prepared in the event that we requested them.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-pelosi-denied-request-national-guard-troops/

*donny lied *& said he offered 10K national guard - & pelosi 'refused' it.

the only NG deployed b4 the insurrection were given traffic control detail - with NO helmets/shield etc. per the orders of chris miller - the DOD sec. installed only a few days after the election when esper was booted. esper has probably had a nice little sit down with the select committee & gave all kindsa inside info. they have spoken to at least 250 people, i'm betting he was one of 'em. AND bill barr as well - who finally showed he had a red line he would not cross, & the insurrection was it.

*it was mike pence who ordered the guard to get in there - which was hours after the mob started with their violence.*

howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... it has come to light that mark meadows - who is in such deep doo doo gave over a power point presentation in his possession, that the NG were to be instructed to
' protect pro trump people'

Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say​Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say

DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol
Walker calls restrictions on his ability to deploy his force ‘unusual’​Scores of District of Columbia National Guardsmen loaded on buses at the Washington Armory and were ready to deploy as pro-Trump rioters breached the Capitol on Jan. 6, but minutes turned into hours as they awaited permission from the Pentagon to move out.

Maj. Gen. William J. Walker, the commander of the D.C. National Guard, told lawmakers Wednesday that written instructions issued ahead of the insurrection from then-acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller and then-Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy limited his ability to deploy his troops where, as a commander, he felt they were needed.

On Jan. 6, Walker and top officials from the U.S. Capitol Police and Metropolitan Police Department pleaded for permission to send the National Guard to help secure the Capitol during a phone call around 2:22 p.m. with defense officials. But Walker said he didn’t receive the go-ahead to send his troops to the Capitol until just after 5 p.m.

*Because the District of Columbia is not a state and thus does not have a governor, the president is the commander in chief of the D.C. National Guard. The chain of command runs down to the Defense secretary and the Army secretary.*
‘Unusual’ restrictions​McCarthy’s written instructions from Jan. 5 required Walker to seek specific permission to deploy a 40-member quick reaction team. McCarthy also required Walker to send him a “concept of operation” before that team could be used.

“Based on the Defense Department’s public timeline, once requested, it took the National Guard over three hours to arrive at the Capitol. Now remember, we were all watching this on CNN, and Fox and MSNBC, and it’s a riot,” the Ohio Republican said. “We need to know why the Pentagon took so long to deploy the National Guard.”
DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol


Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6​USA TODAY
Dec. 16, 2021
Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6

No, Trump did not order 10,000 troops to secure the Capitol on Jan. 6​Analysis by Glenn Kessler
Staff writer
December 15, 2021 at 3:00 a.m. EST
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-not-order-10000-troops-secure-capitol-jan-6/

FACT CHECKER
Trump falsely claims he ‘requested’ 10,000 troops rejected by Pelosi​Analysis by Glenn Kessler
Staff writer
March 2, 2021 at 3:00 a.m. EST
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...he-requested-10000-troops-rejected-by-pelosi/

*Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say*
The context for the message is unclear, but it comes amid intense scrutiny of *the Guard’s slow response to violence at the Capitol on Jan. 6 and conflicting timelines about their efforts from the Pentagon and National Guard leadership.*
Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say

lol ...  i love retrieving old posts of mine w/ sources at the ready. 

you =


----------



## Care4all

scruffy said:


> If you don't know what happened on J6 you're a total fucking moron in the first place


Yep, look in the mirror kiddo!


----------



## Care4all

Delldude said:


> Can't address Pelosi's leadership failures when she took her position as shown in the article by John Solomon?
> 
> And what about the DOD memo showing Trump, on J4th, ordered up to 20K Nat'l Guard troops available on ready notice and gave directions for deployment to Pelosi, Bowser and Capitol Police?
> 
> Haven't seen you address either proven issue.
> 
> Truth doesn't float with you?
> 
> No worry, take the word and findings of Pelosi, Nadler and Schiff (proven liars)....over documented facts.


There is no DOD memo stating such.


----------



## Care4all

Delldude said:


> Dem's made many public attacks against Trump.....this is news?
> 
> Oh, you're insinuating  physical harm I bet.....LOL


Duh.....

Secret service ain't needed for name calling....


----------



## Delldude

Care4all said:


> Duh.....
> 
> Secret service ain't needed for name calling....


Ok, so what was he inferring then?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

iceberg said:


> Great get them.
> 
> And get ALL THE FUCKING VIDEO AVAILABLE


Right after we get transcripts of the conversations had by Kamala, Pelosi, The entire Chain of command of the Capitol Police, and the Mayor of DC explaining why they all refused to have an adequate police presence and the DC National Guard available on Jan 6th.


----------



## iceberg

Big Bend Texas said:


> Right after we get transcripts of the conversations had by Kamala, Pelosi, The entire Chain of command of the Capitol Police, and the Mayor of DC explaining why they all refused to have an adequate police presence and the DC National Guard available on Jan 6th.


I want every piece of evidence available. Period. End of story.


----------



## Delldude

​


playtime said:


> Rep. Jim Jordan’s false claim that Pelosi denied a request for National Guard troops​
> March 1, 2021|Updated March 5, 2021 at 1:27 p.m. EST
> 
> 1.1k
> _“Capitol Police requested National Guard help prior to January 6th. That request was denied by Speaker Pelosi and her Sergeant at Arms.”_
> *— Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), **in a tweet**, Feb. 15, 2021*
> The Facts​There are three key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms.* All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.*
> ree key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms. All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> In a Feb. 1 letter to Pelosi, Sund wrote he “approached the two Sergeants at Arms to request the assistance of the National Guard, as I had no authority to do so without an Emergency Declaration by the Capitol Police Board (CPB).” He said he spoke first to Irving, who “stated that he was concerned about the ‘optics’ and didn’t feel that the intelligence supported it.” Irving suggested Sund check in with Stenger, at the time chair of the CPB and get his thoughts. “Instead of approving the use of the National Guard, however, Mr. Stenger suggested I ask them how quickly we could get support if needed and to ‘lean forward’ in case we had to request assistance on January 6,” Sund wrote.
> Sund said he then contacted Gen. William Walker, commanding officer of the D.C. National Guard. Walker “advised that he could repurpose 125 National Guard and have them to me fairly quickly, once approved. I asked General Walker to be prepared in the event that we requested them.”
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-pelosi-denied-request-national-guard-troops/



Trump Pentagon first offered National Guard to Capitol four days before Jan. 6 riots, memo shows​Official Capitol Police timeline validates Trump administration's account, shows Democrats' fateful rejections of offers. "Seems absolutely illogical," one official wrote about security posture hours before riot began.

_The Pentagon first raised the possibility of sending National Guard troops to the U.S. Capitol four days before the Jan. 6 riots, _*setting in motion a series of rejections by Capitol Police and Democrats that left Congress vulnerable as threats of violence were rising, according to government memos that validate Trump administration officials' long-held claims.

An official timeline of the Jan. 6 tragedy assembled by Capitol Police shows that a Defense Department official reached out to a Capitol Police deputy chief, Sean Gallagher, on Jan. 2, 2021 to see if a request for troops was forthcoming, but the offer was quickly rejected after a consultation with then-Chief Steve Sund.*

_"Carol Corbin (DOD) texts USCP Deputy Chief Sean Gallagher, Protective Service Bureau, to determine whether USCP is considering a request for National Guard soldiers for January 6, 2021 event," the timeline reads in the lone entry listed for Saturday, Jan. 2, 2021.

The following morning, the timeline states,_ *"Gallagher replies to DOD via text that a request for National Guard support not forthcoming at this time after consultation with COP Sund."

You can read the full police timeline here:*

USCPJan.6Timeline.pdf

Trump Pentagon first offered National Guard to Capitol four days before Jan. 6 riots, memo shows
                       ____________________________________
All three resigned under pressure, from their boss, Nancy Pelosi.

Without Pelosi releasing her texts, emails and phone communications during this time period, I call BS.



playtime said:


> it was mike pence who ordered the guard to get in there - which was hours after the mob started with their violence.



_In a statement Wednesday, Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller did not mention working with Trump. He said he "spoke separately with the Vice President [Mike Pence] and with Speaker Pelosi, Leader McConnell, Senator Schumer and Representative Hoyer about the situation at the U.S. Capitol."_
_______________________________________________________________

_While Trump was less involved in giving orders Wednesday,* he gave Miller the green light earlier in the week.

"The acting secretary and the president have spoken multiple times this week about the request for National Guard personnel in D.C.," said Kash Patel, Miller's chief of staff. "During these conversations, the president conveyed to the acting secretary that he should take any necessary steps to support civilian law enforcement requests in securing the Capitol and federal buildings."*_

Fact Check: Did Trump call in the National Guard after rioters stormed the Capitol?



playtime said:


> Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say​Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say


*From your link:

The context for the message is unclear*, but it comes amid intense scrutiny of the Guard’s slow response to violence at the Capitol on Jan. 6 and conflicting timelines about their efforts from the Pentagon and National Guard leadership.

*It's unclear who Meadows, the former White House chief of staff to Donald Trump, relayed the information to or whether it was the result of any insight provided by the Defense Department.*
__________________________________________________________________

The J6 security failures have been documented in an internal Capitol Police review of events released just this week. Smoking gun found lying on Nancy Pelosi and the democrats desks.

Internal Capitol Police review found sweeping intelligence, security failures on Pelosi's watch​Secret after-action report cited widespread ineptitude and inadequate riot squads, found closing of open-source intelligence unit may have contributed to tragedy.
Internal Capitol Police review found sweeping intelligence, security failures on Pelosi's watch
_________________________________________________________________

DC National Guard deployment refused by DC Mayor, Muriel Bowser:





DC Mayor Told Law Enforcement To Stand Down Day Before Capitol Riot
______________________________________________________________


OK, kiddies, playtime is over....


----------



## playtime

Big Bend Texas said:


> Right after we get transcripts of the conversations had by Kamala, Pelosi, The entire Chain of command of the Capitol Police, and the Mayor of DC explaining why they all refused to have an adequate police presence and the DC National Guard available on Jan 6th.



any day now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> ​
> 
> Trump Pentagon first offered National Guard to Capitol four days before Jan. 6 riots, memo shows​Official Capitol Police timeline validates Trump administration's account, shows Democrats' fateful rejections of offers. "Seems absolutely illogical," one official wrote about security posture hours before riot began.
> 
> _The Pentagon first raised the possibility of sending National Guard troops to the U.S. Capitol four days before the Jan. 6 riots, _*setting in motion a series of rejections by Capitol Police and Democrats that left Congress vulnerable as threats of violence were rising, according to government memos that validate Trump administration officials' long-held claims.
> 
> An official timeline of the Jan. 6 tragedy assembled by Capitol Police shows that a Defense Department official reached out to a Capitol Police deputy chief, Sean Gallagher, on Jan. 2, 2021 to see if a request for troops was forthcoming, but the offer was quickly rejected after a consultation with then-Chief Steve Sund.*
> 
> _"Carol Corbin (DOD) texts USCP Deputy Chief Sean Gallagher, Protective Service Bureau, to determine whether USCP is considering a request for National Guard soldiers for January 6, 2021 event," the timeline reads in the lone entry listed for Saturday, Jan. 2, 2021.
> 
> The following morning, the timeline states,_ *"Gallagher replies to DOD via text that a request for National Guard support not forthcoming at this time after consultation with COP Sund."
> 
> You can read the full police timeline here:*
> 
> USCPJan.6Timeline.pdf
> 
> Trump Pentagon first offered National Guard to Capitol four days before Jan. 6 riots, memo shows
> ____________________________________
> All three resigned under pressure, from their boss, Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> Without Pelosi releasing her texts, emails and phone communications during this time period, I call BS.
> 
> 
> 
> _In a statement Wednesday, Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller did not mention working with Trump. He said he "spoke separately with the Vice President [Mike Pence] and with Speaker Pelosi, Leader McConnell, Senator Schumer and Representative Hoyer about the situation at the U.S. Capitol."_
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> _While Trump was less involved in giving orders Wednesday,* he gave Miller the green light earlier in the week.
> 
> "The acting secretary and the president have spoken multiple times this week about the request for National Guard personnel in D.C.," said Kash Patel, Miller's chief of staff. "During these conversations, the president conveyed to the acting secretary that he should take any necessary steps to support civilian law enforcement requests in securing the Capitol and federal buildings."*_
> 
> Fact Check: Did Trump call in the National Guard after rioters stormed the Capitol?
> 
> 
> *From your link:
> 
> The context for the message is unclear*, but it comes amid intense scrutiny of the Guard’s slow response to violence at the Capitol on Jan. 6 and conflicting timelines about their efforts from the Pentagon and National Guard leadership.
> 
> *It's unclear who Meadows, the former White House chief of staff to Donald Trump, relayed the information to or whether it was the result of any insight provided by the Defense Department.*
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> The J6 security failures have been documented in an internal Capitol Police review of events released just this week. Smoking gun found lying on Nancy Pelosi and the democrats desks.
> 
> Internal Capitol Police review found sweeping intelligence, security failures on Pelosi's watch​Secret after-action report cited widespread ineptitude and inadequate riot squads, found closing of open-source intelligence unit may have contributed to tragedy.
> Internal Capitol Police review found sweeping intelligence, security failures on Pelosi's watch
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> DC National Guard deployment refused by DC Mayor, Muriel Bowser:
> 
> View attachment 655807
> 
> DC Mayor Told Law Enforcement To Stand Down Day Before Capitol Riot
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> OK, kiddies, playtime is over....


Just The News​




QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.



*Overall, we rate Just the News Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to numerous failed fact checks and the promotion of conspiracy theories and right-wing propaganda.*
Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Numerous Failed Fact Checks*
Bias Rating: *FAR* *RIGHT*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*
Just The News
​The Federalist​




QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.

*Overall, we rate The Federalist Questionable and far-Right Biased based on story selection and editorial positions that always favor the right and promotion of propaganda, conspiracy theories, and numerous failed fact checks.*
Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Failed Fact Checks*
Bias Rating:* RIGHT*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*

*https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-federalist/*​​*oh & from yer newsweek link:*​​_Reports show that Trump was initially hesitant to involve the National Guard. NBCsaid Trump "had to be convinced" and that Pence was in contact with the Pentagon and "encouraged a much more rapid deployment."

According to CNN, Trump was less eager to deploy federal forces on Capitol Hill on Wednesday than he had been for other protests, but "Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were."_






watch the hearings.  all of them.  watch them on CSPAN ... not fox's impotent spin...

donny et al will be going down.  * count on it.  *


----------



## Billy_Bob

playtime said:


> Just The News​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Just the News Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to numerous failed fact checks and the promotion of conspiracy theories and right-wing propaganda.*
> Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Numerous Failed Fact Checks*
> Bias Rating: *FAR* *RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *Website*
> Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*
> Just The News
> ​The Federalist​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate The Federalist Questionable and far-Right Biased based on story selection and editorial positions that always favor the right and promotion of propaganda, conspiracy theories, and numerous failed fact checks.*
> Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Failed Fact Checks*
> Bias Rating:* RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *Website*
> Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*
> 
> *https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-federalist/*​​*oh & from yer newsweek link:*​​_Reports show that Trump was initially hesitant to involve the National Guard. NBCsaid Trump "had to be convinced" and that Pence was in contact with the Pentagon and "encouraged a much more rapid deployment."
> 
> According to CNN, Trump was less eager to deploy federal forces on Capitol Hill on Wednesday than he had been for other protests, but "Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were."_
> 
> 
> View attachment 655854
> 
> watch the hearings.  all of them.  watch them on CSPAN ... not fox's impotent spin...
> 
> donny et al will be going down.  * count on it.  *


WE GOT HIM.....  Episode #2,468,324,567,921.5

The definition if insanity:  Doing the same behavior over and over, each time failing, but expecting a different result each time...


----------



## playtime

Billy_Bob said:


> The definition if insanity:  Doing the same behavior over and over, each time failing, but expecting a different result each time...


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> Just The News​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Just the News Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to numerous failed fact checks and the promotion of conspiracy theories and right-wing propaganda.*
> Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Numerous Failed Fact Checks*
> Bias Rating: *FAR* *RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *Website*
> Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*
> Just The News
> ​The Federalist​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate The Federalist Questionable and far-Right Biased based on story selection and editorial positions that always favor the right and promotion of propaganda, conspiracy theories, and numerous failed fact checks.*
> Detailed Report​Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Failed Fact Checks*
> Bias Rating:* RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *Website*
> Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*
> 
> *https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-federalist/*​​*oh & from yer newsweek link:*​​_Reports show that Trump was initially hesitant to involve the National Guard. NBCsaid Trump "had to be convinced" and that Pence was in contact with the Pentagon and "encouraged a much more rapid deployment."
> 
> According to CNN, Trump was less eager to deploy federal forces on Capitol Hill on Wednesday than he had been for other protests, but "Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were."_
> 
> 
> View attachment 655854
> 
> watch the hearings.  all of them.  watch them on CSPAN ... not fox's impotent spin...
> 
> donny et al will be going down.  * count on it.  *


Funny thing, you don't attack the facts, only the source.

Sourced facts from these 'highly biased' media sources blew your crap outa the water.....  Love it when you post facts......

Guess you missed my sourced quotes were from Capitol Police documents....

You go, girl!


----------



## Delldude

Care4all said:


> There is no DOD memo stating such.


Kash Patel testified before the J6 committee and personally entered that and other DOD documents to the record.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Funny thing, you don't attack the facts, only the source.


​when the sources are rw rag mags.  howeverrrrrrrrrrrr...........  i also noted from YOUR source, newsweek -  that i was correct & that donny did nothing to get the national guard in there, either before or after he unleashed his flying monkeys AND nancy pelosi has zero to do with security at the capital, just like turtleboy.

yer chosen one doesn't give a shit about law enforcement or the rule of law ... let alone the constitution.

16 hours ago
Cheney: Trump Never Called Military to Defend U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 – But Pence Did​By Lindsay Wise

Republican Rep. Liz Cheney of Wyoming said that it was former Vice President Mike Pence, not former President Donald Trump, who called for the military to defend the U.S. Capitol during the riot.

Mr. Trump “placed no call to any element of the U.S. government to instruct that the Capitol be defended,” Ms. Cheney said.

*She said Mr. Trump did not call his Secretary of Defense on Jan. 6, or speak to his Attorney General or the Department of Homeland Security.

“Trump gave no order to deploy the National Guard that day, and made no effort to work with the Department of Justice to coordinate and deploy law enforcement assets,” Ms. Cheney said. “But Mike Pence did each of those things.”

She quoted testimony from Gen. Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, who said he got multiple calls from Mr. Pence on Jan. 6.*

“He was very animated, and he issued very explicit, very direct, unambiguous orders. There was no question about that. And I can get you the exact quotes,” Gen. Milley said. “But he was very animated, very direct, very firm to Sec. Miller. Get the military down here, get the guard down here. Put down this situation, et cetera.”

When Gen. Milley recalled his conversation with Mark Meadows, Mr. Trump’s chief of staff, on Jan. 6, he said Mr. Meadows told him: “'We have to kill the narrative that the Vice President is making all the decisions. We need to establish the narrative, you know, that the President is still in charge and that things are steady or stable.' … I immediately interpreted that as politics. Politics. Politics. Red flag for me, personally. No action. But I remember it distinctly. And I don’t do political narratives.”

Cheney: Trump Never Called Military to Defend U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 – But Pence Did

you:


----------



## skews13

Doc7505 said:


> “They’ve Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:”​Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Fiery Bannon Contempt Hearing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They've Got Nothing Else to Talk About, This is The Worst Administration In History:" Rep Jim Jordan Drops Bomb on Biden and the Sham Jan 6th Commission During Firey Bannon Contempt Hearing
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena. The committee wants Steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Oct 2021 ~~ By Julian Conradson
> On Wednesday, Republican Reps. Jim Jordan (OH) and Matt Gaetz (FL) joined a hearing at the House Committee on Rules to argue against a resolution by Pelosi’s sham Jan. 6 committee that would hold Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress for defying a congressional subpoena.
> The committee wants Steve Bannon to appear so they can harass him for his supposed role in the Left’s crazed “insurrection” fantasy. *Meanwhile, the hack committee refuses to acknowledge – let alone investigate – Pelosi’s role in preventing National Guard to protect the US Capitol that day or how 4 Trump supporters died that day — including two women who were killed by Capitol police.
> The entire “investigation” is a joke, and Rep. Jordan did his best to point that out to the American public when he got his chance to speak today. *
> He did not hold back during his testimony, calling the partisan investigation a “complete assault on American’s liberty” that is “scary” because of where Democrats have already proven they are willing to go against their political opponents.
> ~Snip~
> To put the cherry on top, Jordan even cites Reuters reporting on the FBI’s investigation into January 6th that had found “scant evidence of ANY TYPE of coordination” and that any “violence was NOT centrally coordinated.”
> *What they are investigating then?*
> ​Just yesterday, the Jan. 6 Witch Hunt, including dirtbag Liz Cheney and crybaby Adam Kinzinger, voted unanimously to hold the former Trump Chief Strategist in criminal contempt for refusing to join in their political theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The question is will the rules committee that is run and controlled by the democrats actually do something to stop the illegal activity against our constitutional rights and protections that the Jan 6 committee is engaged in? I think not because in truth both the democrats and the Rinos really want to dismantle the constitution as written.
> I agree with Congressman Jordan, the FBI hasn’t investigated January 6th riot, they orchestrated January 6th.
> IMHO, This administration is completely out of hand and is seeking to create a dictatorship.
> The Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are the problem in the US today! It's time to rid our country of all domestic terrorist hate groups like ACA, ANTIFA, BLM, BLACK PANTHERS,  illegal aliens, KKK, LSCD, MUSLIMS, NAACP, OSF and CPUSA just to name a few, all of which were financed by George Soros and created and funded by the PM/DSA .
> The illegitimacy of this administration is the key point. It's performance is the secondary issue.



If Jordan is one of the names on that pardon list Liz Cheney exposed last night, a bomb is going to drop on his worthless ass.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> ​when the sources are rw rag mags.  howeverrrrrrrrrrrr...........  i also noted from YOUR source, newsweek -  that i was correct & that donny did nothing to get the national guard in there, either before or after he unleashed his flying monkeys AND nancy pelosi has zero to do with security at the capital, just like turtleboy.
> 
> yer chosen one doesn't give a shit about law enforcement or the rule of law ... let alone the constitution.


When those rw rags have USCP documents embedded and proving their story....you attack the source because you can not attack the facts.

Pelosi and the dems wacked the USCP budget when they took over the house. Also USCP documents embedded in my links.....you attack the source because you can not attack the facts.

Trump approved up to 20,000 troops January 2nd and delegated command authority down from Him and tasked DOD to respond if needed. Also, embedded in a link showing a USCP document with the timeline of events prior and up to J6.

Kash Patel and Chris Miller testified before the J6 committee, submitted DOD documents about their meeting with Trump, inside the oval, on another foreign policy issue...where they discussed and Trump authorized up to 20,000 troops if needed. 

Why hasn't this been brought to light by the J6 committee? Obviously they didn't perjure themselves or they would have been brought up on charges.

Patel and Miller have been on several of your favorite RW shows and Patel has done a podcast on the issue.

No one has challenged any of their claims.

Your 'sources' have been bullshitting you and your followers for some time. Argue against the documents from USCP, embedded in my articles....I dare you.

Go back to your sandbox, playtime is over.


----------



## Care4all

Delldude said:


> "The acting secretary and the president have spoken multiple times this week about the request for National Guard personnel in D.C.," said Kash Patel, Miller's chief of staff. "During these conversations, the president conveyed to the acting secretary that he should take any necessary steps to support civilian law enforcement requests in securing the Capitol and federal buildings."



But not according to your fact check link Del???

The following passages from the fact check link indicates Patel was not accurate....?

_The deployment of the National Guard was anything but immediate.

The Department of Defense is the lead federal agency in these situations. Pentagon officials said that law enforcement was overwhelmed and responses were slow because they believed the amount of law enforcement personnel leading up to Wednesday's events was adequate.

"We don't do domestic [intelligence] collection," Pentagon spokesman Jonathan Hoffman said. "We rely on Capitol Police and federal law enforcement to provide an assessment of the situation. And based on that assessment that they had, they believed they had sufficient personnel and did not make a request."

When D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser asked for the assistance of the D.C. National Guard (DCNG) earlier in the week, the troops were approved only for crowd and traffic control. The Pentagon prohibited troops from: receiving ammunition or riot gear; interacting with protesters unless necessary for self-defense; sharing equipment with local law enforcement; or using Guard surveillance and air assets without the defense secretary's explicit sign-off, according to The Washington Post.

According to the Department of Defense, once the protest turned more violent, Bowser requested more assistance and Secretary Miller "immediately called up 1,200 members of the D.C. National Guard."

However, multiple reports show that the Pentagon refused authorization of additional National Guard support after rioters broke into the Capitol._

_*The District of Columbia City Council said Bowser's request to expand the responsibility of the DCNG so they could help protect the Capitol was denied*._


----------



## Delldude

Care4all said:


> But not according to your fact check link Del???
> 
> The following passages from the fact check link indicates Patel was not accurate....?
> 
> _The deployment of the National Guard was anything but immediate.
> 
> The Department of Defense is the lead federal agency in these situations. Pentagon officials said that law enforcement was overwhelmed and responses were slow because they believed the amount of law enforcement personnel leading up to Wednesday's events was adequate.
> 
> "We don't do domestic [intelligence] collection," Pentagon spokesman Jonathan Hoffman said. "We rely on Capitol Police and federal law enforcement to provide an assessment of the situation. And based on that assessment that they had, they believed they had sufficient personnel and did not make a request."
> 
> *When D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser asked for the assistance of the D.C. National Guard (DCNG) earlier in the week,* the troops were approved only for crowd and traffic control. The Pentagon prohibited troops from: receiving ammunition or riot gear; interacting with protesters unless necessary for self-defense; sharing equipment with local law enforcement; or using Guard surveillance and air assets without the defense secretary's explicit sign-off, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> According to the Department of Defense, once the protest turned more violent, Bowser requested more assistance and Secretary Miller "immediately called up 1,200 members of the D.C. National Guard."
> 
> However, multiple reports show that the Pentagon refused authorization of additional National Guard support after rioters broke into the Capitol.
> 
> *The District of Columbia City Council said Bowser's request to expand the responsibility of the DCNG so they could help protect the Capitol was denied*._



playtime's Newsweek link has been proven to be false by the following links I previously supplied, from June 2022.

Why did Bowser refuse NG help Jan 5th?

BowserDODLetterJan52021.pdf

Government threat assessment letter:

https://justthenews.com/sites/default/files/2022-06/december 16 intel report.pdf

Then there's the internal USCP assessment released this week, also.....laying partial blame upon the dem's and Pelosi for budget cuts which severely hampered response efforts on J6.......then in May, Pelosi popped a 1.9 billion overhaul bill to 'resecure the capitol'...no questions allowed.


----------



## Care4all

Delldude said:


> playtime's Newsweek link has been proven to be false by the following links I previously supplied, from June 2022.
> 
> Why did Bowser refuse NG help Jan 5th?
> 
> BowserDODLetterJan52021.pdf
> 
> Government threat assessment letter:
> 
> https://justthenews.com/sites/default/files/2022-06/december 16 intel report.pdf
> 
> Then there's the internal USCP assessment released this week, also.....laying partial blame upon the dem's and Pelosi for budget cuts which severely hampered response efforts on J6.......then in May, Pelosi popped a 1.9 billion overhaul bill to 'resecure the capitol'...no questions allowed.


Just the news....is not trustworthy, nor news....an unreliable source, do you have another one, not referencing them?  Jon Solomon  is a partisan hack....he owns it.....

He baits you into false premises.....

Like in your link, his article stated Pelosi and Chuck Schumer were to blame....blah blah blah....for rejecting National Guard troops on January 4 or 5th....

Well that was a LIE.

McConnell was Majority leader on January 4th, Schumer did not become majority leader until Jan 20th, when the two Georgia runoff senators got sworn in....

And another part Solomon says the Sergeant of Arms for the Senate and for the House turned down the National Guard when Capitol Police asked them....but that's not exactly true....both Sergeant of Arms asked Capital Police to find out if they needed help and called for it, how long would it take for the National Guard to get there,to respond.

Shit like that is what the guy does to put all blame on Dems  or just twist the story....to give a false impression... in aLL of his stories...you have to double check everything he says, with another source, or you're just wasting your time imo.


----------



## Delldude

Care4all said:


> Just the news....is not trustworthy, nor news....an unreliable source, do you have another one, not referencing them?  Jon Solomon  is a partisan hack....he owns it.....
> 
> He baits you into false premises.....
> 
> Like in your link, his article stated Pelosi and Chuck Schumer were to blame....blah blah blah....for rejecting National Guard troops on January 4 or 5th....
> 
> Well that was a LIE.
> 
> McConnell was Majority leader on January 4th, Schumer did not become majority leader until Jan 20th, when the two Georgia runoff senators got sworn in....
> 
> And another part Solomon says the Sergeant of Arms for the Senate and for the House turned down the National Guard when Capitol Police asked them....but that's not exactly true....both Sergeant of Arms asked Capital Police to find out if they needed help and called for it, how long would it take for the National Guard to get there,to respond.
> 
> Shit like that is what the guy does to put all blame on Dems  or just twist the story....to give a false impression... in aLL of his stories...you have to double check everything he says, with another source, or you're just wasting your time imo.


Yeah, you're right, especially when they directly cite and link USCP documents for their story.

Is that the same John Solomon who's reporting over Russia Russia Russia being a story created from the Clinton camp?

I don't know about Pelosi directly, but in another of the USCP links it is noted democrats didn't want NG troops on every corner 'creating bad optics'. Mayor Bowser did reject NG troops. (letter in link)


----------



## playtime

skews13 said:


> If Jordan is one of the names on that pardon list Liz Cheney exposed last night, a bomb is going to drop on his worthless ass.



i'm guesiing that not only hominahominahomina jordan is on it -  but raphael cruz, & jim banks.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> playtime's Newsweek link has been proven to be false by the following links I previously supplied, from June 2022.



general milley testified to the contrary.  pence's chief of staff will be or will be shown to have testifed.... & there's gonna be alot of people who were in the whitehouse during his attempted coup & will be some of the most critical people; not to mention eastman's emails & memos.

oh dear -  oh my my MY.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> general milley testified to the contrary.  pence's chief of staff will be or will be shown to have testifed.... & there's gonna be alot of people who were in the whitehouse during his attempted coup & will be some of the most critical people; not to mention eastman's emails & memos.
> 
> oh dear -  oh my my MY.


Lots of CYA after security failed that day. You won't get any serious info from your J6 committee, only selectively edited statements, etc.
I loved the committee's 12 minute political rap video 'viewed for the first time'.
Odd thing I noticed is USCP findings directly contradict just about all your fact checks.
Wonder when the J6 committee will reveal the DOD documentation Patel and Miller testified under oath and provided to the committee. I haven't sen any perjury charges stemming from their testimony. You won't because it shoots the committee's narrative in the ass.
Then there was a concern over Pelosi's communications being revealed, like all the others involved were. Liz Cheney even said that would be dealt with......hows that working out?

You are in for a huge disappointment.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> You are in for a huge disappointment.



*' we'll see what happens '*


----------



## justoffal

playtime said:


> jim _homnahominahomina  _jordan is scared.  & rightfully so....


Hmmm....of what exactly? Cuz I'm watching the video and I don't even see a drop of sweat.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> *' we'll see what happens '*


Just like all the other democrat led political assassinations against Trump.

Epic fail........


----------



## playtime

justoffal said:


> Hmmm....of what exactly? Cuz I'm watching the video and I don't even see a drop of sweat.



wellllllllllllllllll...............  there's this:

Jim Jordan dodges question on whether he spoke to Trump before, during or after US Capitol riot​Liz Cheney suggests Ohio congressman could be called as witness to 6 January commission​Justin Vallejo
New York
Friday 30 July 2021 
{video on the site }
Jim Jordan dodges question on whether he spoke to Trump before, during or after US Capitol riot

& this:

Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee​By Ryan Nobles and Zachary Cohen, CNN
Updated 10:35 AM EST, Thu December 16, 2021
Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee

& this:


& hominahominahomina  'couldn't ' remember?


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> wellllllllllllllllll...............  there's this:
> 
> Jim Jordan dodges question on whether he spoke to Trump before, during or after US Capitol riot​Liz Cheney suggests Ohio congressman could be called as witness to 6 January commission​Justin Vallejo
> New York
> Friday 30 July 2021
> {video on the site }
> Jim Jordan dodges question on whether he spoke to Trump before, during or after US Capitol riot
> 
> & this:
> 
> Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee​By Ryan Nobles and Zachary Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:35 AM EST, Thu December 16, 2021
> Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee
> 
> & this:
> 
> 
> & hominahominahomina  'couldn't ' remember?


 Couldn't remember.....The Hillary defense?

OMG.......Jordan broke the law by talking and texting Trump.....what will they find next?

Here's you huge smoking gun:



> * (CNN)*Rep. Jim Jordan forwarded a text message to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows on January 5, *outlining a legal theory that then-Vice President Mike Pence had the authority to stand in the way of the certification of the 2020 election.
> A portion of that message was read by the January 6 select committee* during their contempt report presentation against Meadows in a meeting this week. The full House voted Tuesday night to refer Meadows to the Justice Department.
> A spokesperson for Jordan, an Ohio Republican, confirmed to CNN that he forwarded a text to Meadows on January 5 that was sent to him by Joseph Schmitz, a former Department of Defense inspector general. Schmitz's text included a draft presentation arguing that *Pence had the constitutional authority to object to the certification of election results from certain states.*





> The committee, during their presentation, *shared only a portion of the text *on a graphic that was read by Rep. Adam Schiff, a Democrat from California. *A committee source tells CNN an aide inadvertently placed a period before the end of a sentence in the graphic that was not in the original text.*



Oh look, '*A portion of that message was read by the January 6 select committee'

A portion....was selectively edited. No way the 'Committee' would try and 'massage' the truth?

*
Nice work....go back to your sandbox,


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Couldn't remember.....The Hillary defense?



hillary?  lol ...  holy cow...............




Delldude said:


> OMG.......Jordan broke the law by talking and texting Trump.....what will they find next?



never said it was against the law.  holy cow again.



Delldude said:


> Here's you huge smoking gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, '*A portion of that message was read by the January 6 select committee'
> 
> A portion....was selectively edited. No way the 'Committee' would try and 'massage' the truth?*



lol ...




Delldude said:


> Nice work....go back to your sandbox,



_keep flailing._


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> hillary?  lol ...  holy cow...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never said it was against the law.  holy cow again.
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _keep flailing._



Thank you for proving the committee is doctoring 'facts' as was suspected. Schiff is famous for that.....

Who read the doctored statement?

Oh hell, It was Schiff.

Makeup made for people like you:


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Thank you for proving the committee is doctoring 'facts' as was suspected. Schiff is famous for that.....



lol ...  spin spin spin.........




Delldude said:


> Who read the doctored statement?
> 
> Oh hell, It was Schiff.



who is now trying to peddle the spin that hominahominahomina et al has tried doing?  LOL!!!!!  adam shiff did nothing to change the same 'reason' that jordan  tried to use.



Delldude said:


> Makeup made for people like you:




^^^


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> lol ...  spin spin spin.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is now trying to peddle the spin that hominahominahomina et al has tried doing?  LOL!!!!!  adam shiff did nothing to change the same 'reason' that jordan  tried to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^


According to the CNN article, via a J6 staff member, Jordan's statement was taken out of full context and a period was inserted.....'inadvertently'.....always an aide (directed by Schiff usually)



> The committee, during their presentation, *shared only a portion of the text *on a graphic that was read by Rep. Adam Schiff, a Democrat from California. *A committee source tells CNN an aide inadvertently placed a period before the end of a sentence in the graphic that was not in the original text.*



Just like the tweet they got caught 'selectively altering' during their failed impeachment of Trump.

Eggs for breakfast again, My Dear?


----------



## Flash

okfine said:


> Jordan sure puts Ohio on the map. Same with Gaetz for Florida.


Biden would put Delaware on the map but nobody gives a shit.

Can you imagine how friggin stupid the people of Delaware must be to have sent that clown to Congress for 36 years?


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> According to the CNN article, via a J6 staff member, Jordan's statement was taken out of full context and a period was inserted.....'inadvertently'.....always an aide (directed by Schiff usually)
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the tweet they got caught 'selectively altering' during their failed impeachment of Trump.
> 
> Eggs for breakfast again, My Dear?



lol ....  i had popcorn.  it was tasty ... lightly salted, no butter.

will you be spewing about the 2000 mules again when this doesn't work?  'cause that was brought up as pure bullshit by barr today.

lol ...


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> lol ....  i had popcorn.  it was tasty ... lightly salted, no butter.
> 
> will you be spewing about the 2000 mules again when this doesn't work?  'cause that was brought up as pure bullshit by barr today.
> 
> lol ...


Barr gave  testimony on the J6 committee selectively editing statements?

How about a quote and link.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Barr gave  testimony on the J6 committee selectively editing statements?
> 
> How about a quote and link.



he blew off the 2000 mules conspiracy push.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> he blew off the 2000 mules conspiracy push.


So you can't address the selective editing by the J6 committee......I see.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> So you can't address the selective editing by the J6 committee......I see.



there was no editing that changed anything he said.  words were not spliced together & you're making it up like the troll that you are.  

so you simply can't address the words spoken from bill barr  et al....

i see.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> there was no editing that changed anything he said.  words were not spliced together & you're making it up like the troll that you are.
> 
> so you simply can't address the words spoken from bill barr  et al....
> 
> i see.


Barr said that soon after the election.....Eww  moment for you?

No editing except where a part of Jordan's statement was taken and a period added, making it look like he said something different.....


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Barr said that soon after the election.....Eww  moment for you?
> 
> No editing except where a part of Jordan's statement was taken and a period added, making it look like he said something different.....



haaaaaaaaaaaa.....................

bill barr just went b4 the committee to testify on june 2, 2022.



D'OH!

everybody that was shown testifying so far have been (R)s ,  AND not one of them that testified under oath have said that their words were edited/spliced/ or taken outa CONtext.

nice try -  but things are starting to look bigley  bad for the big orange bag of trans fat.


----------



## Esdraelon

playtime said:


> there was no editing that changed anything he said.  words were not spliced together & you're making it up like the troll that you are.
> 
> so you simply can't address the words spoken from bill barr  et al....
> 
> i see.


Your little charade is going exactly nowhere, just like every attempt that has preceded it.  You people are liars and thieves and karma ain't gonna be your friend.  November is coming.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaa.....................
> 
> bill barr just went b4 the committee to testify on june 2, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> D'OH!
> 
> everybody that was shown testifying so far have been (R)s ,  AND not one of them that testified under oath have said that their words were edited/spliced/ or taken outa CONtext.
> 
> *nice try *-  but things are starting to look bigley  bad for the big orange bag of trans fat.


No kidding.....the people who did it were on the J6 committee.......are they too testifying?

You can't address the issue, once again, I see. Too bad I pulled the claim out of one of your 'factual' postings.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> No kidding.....the people who did it were on the J6 committee.......are they too testifying?



wtf?  you sir are f'd in the head.




Delldude said:


> You can't address the issue, once again, I see. Too bad I pulled the claim out of one of your 'factual' postings.



what issue?   bs ramblings from a nutter such as yerself?


----------



## playtime




----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Were you alive in the 50s ? Women were second class citizens, and that's what they will become again, whether you realize it or not. No man alive would allow the government to have control of any of their body functions. This is an issue about control, not anti-abortion and definitely not pro-life. And yes, in a world that worked together for the common good of everyone, there would be enough goods and services to fulfill the needs of the human race in this world without destroying the rest of the species that inhabit it, and eventually the planet itself. But we don't have that kind of perfect world, it's mostly dog eat dog, and the really big dogs prevent all the little dogs from working together, actually they picked them against each other so they can go unnoticed in the horrific things they are doing. Put it on your calendar 2025. The shit's going to hit the fan by then and I hope it's a Republican who's President here in the United States to take the blame for everything his party's done to facilitate the destruction of this planet.


The best people I know were born in the 40s, 50s and early 60s. Except my parents who were born earlier than that. My mother died before Roe v. Wade destroyed a million babies and more a year afterward. Abortion trains women to murder others. No good ever came of that, on steroids, too. Don't people's souls and being alive matter to you?


----------



## beautress

playtime said:


> wtf?  you sir are f'd in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what issue?   bs ramblings from a nutter such as yerself?


The gullible Ms. Cheney has been had.


----------



## Clipper

Delldude said:


> This TV spectacular has you wigging out. Give it a break. Not going to do anything more than all the previous attacks on Trump.


Maybe, maybe not. But if there's one thing that bullshit artist Trump hates it's bad publicity. So you know he's wigging out.

He probably won't be crashing any wedding parties in the near future.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> wtf?  you sir are f'd in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what issue?   bs ramblings from a nutter such as yerself?


You're pretty good at posting false information and go into the duck, dodge and hide mode when challenged.
Funny thing is many other posters chime in and point this out, also.

Go back to your sandbox, little girl.....playtime is over.


----------



## beautress

I adore Jim Jordan. He knows how to rattle the omeurta cages. They respond in smoke signals--coming outta their ears, or course.


----------



## Delldude

beautress said:


> I adore Jim Jordan. He knows how to rattle the omeurta cages. They respond in smoke signals--coming outta their ears, or course.


One reason he didn't make the J6 cut.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> The gullible Ms. Cheney has been had.



donny is going to be indicted.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> You're pretty good at posting false information and go into the duck, dodge and hide mode when challenged.
> Funny thing is many other posters chime in and point this out, also.
> 
> Go back to your sandbox, little girl.....playtime is over.



i post 100% facts.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> i post 100% facts.



And I have posted counter facts proving you are either a liar or totally inept at sourcing.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> And I have posted counter facts proving you are either a liar or totally inept at sourcing.



lol - ne'eh ... you really haven't. _ but you keep that delusion in yer grasp if it gives you some good feelz........_

i do believe that the next hearing will be centered around georgia's election count/donny's strongarming georgia officials to ' find 11, 780 votes '... & what was going on, & what was not being done that should have , & what was said  in real time inside the whitehouse & donny's unscripted portions of his speech b4 he unleashed his flying monkeys on jan 6.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> lol - ne'eh ... you really haven't. _ but you keep that delusion in yer grasp if it gives you some good feelz........_
> 
> i do believe that the next hearing will be centered around georgia's election count/donny's strongarming georgia officials to ' find 11, 780 votes '... & what was going on, & what was not being done that should have , & what was said  in real time inside the whitehouse & donny's unscripted portions of his speech b4 he unleashed his flying monkeys on jan 6.


Yeah, I pop counter facts, playtime disappears to regroup.

Can't wait let me know how the fake hearing goes.

Ratings crapped the bed Tuesday....it will get worse as time goes on....LOL


----------



## Clipper

skews13 said:


> If Jordan is one of the names on that pardon list Liz Cheney exposed last night, a bomb is going to drop on his worthless ass.


Please, please let Gym Shorts Jordan be on the list.

Jimmy Boy doth protest an awful lot.


----------



## Delldude

skews13 said:


> If Jordan is one of the names on that pardon list Liz Cheney exposed last night, a bomb is going to drop on his worthless ass.


Were they pardoned?


----------



## beautress

playtime said:


> donny is going to be indicted.


When hell freezes over.  I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> donny is going to be indicted.


I couldn't believe how serious these hearings are getting.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Yeah, I pop counter facts, playtime disappears to regroup.



seems more like i ran outa popcorn & was busy making more.




Delldude said:


> Can't wait let me know how the fake hearing goes.
> 
> Ratings crapped the bed Tuesday....



uh - no, not really, when you take into account that it was held at 10 am & not in prime time when people actually can watch live.  but lest ye ferget .... there's always availability to be able to watch in full anytime one pleases. - gee, i wonder why fox aired that hearing ...  lol.... LOL!!!



Delldude said:


> it will get worse as time goes on....LOL



*donny is in bigley trouble...............*
​POLITICO Playbook: SCOOP: Jan. 6 panel subpoenas unseen Trump tapes​
By EUGENE DANIELS and RYAN LIZZA 
06/21/2022 06:15 AM EDT

*SCOOP: *The House select committee investigating Jan. 6 sent a subpoena last week to *ALEX HOLDER*, a documentary filmmaker who was granted extensive access to President *DONALD TRUMP* and his inner circle, and who shot interviews with the then-president both before and after Jan. 6. The existence of this footage is previously unreported.

*A source familiar with the project told Playbook on Monday night *that Holder began filming on the campaign trail in September 2020 for a project on Trump’s reelection campaign. Over the course of several months, Holder had substantial access to Trump, Trump’s adult children and VP *MIKE PENCE*, both in the White House and on the campaign trail.

*According to the subpoena, which was obtained exclusively by Playbook,* the committee wants three main things from Holder:

*(1)* Raw footage from Jan. 6.

*(2) *Raw footage of interviews from September 2020 to present with Trump, Pence, *DONALD TRUMP JR.*, *IVANKA TRUMP*, *ERIC TRUMP* and *JARED KUSHNER*.

*(3)* Raw footage “pertaining to *discussions of election fraud or election integrity* surrounding the November 2020 presidential election.”
POLITICO Playbook: SCOOP: Jan. 6 panel subpoenas unseen Trump tapes


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> I adore Jim Jordan. He knows how to rattle the omeurta cages. They respond in smoke signals--coming outta their ears, or course.



he's gonna be outed as a player in the insurrection.


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> When hell freezes over.  I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## beautress

Delldude said:


> I couldn't believe how serious these hearings are getting.


Six years of jealousy has been so very, very hard on a delicate thing like the three-horned Nancy Pelosi. <giggle>


----------



## playtime

beautress said:


> Six years of jealousy has been so very, very hard on a delicate thing like the three-horned Nancy Pelosi. <giggle> View attachment 660985



& yet nancy pelosi isn't under the microscope of a select committee, the DOJ, georgia's AG, NYS  AG, &

 various private citizen civil law suits.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> *donny is in bigley trouble...............*


Keep me supplied with your popcorn, I can hardly wait.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Keep me supplied with your popcorn,



get yer own damn popcorn, moocherdude.




Delldude said:


> I can hardly wait.


it's not looking good; no sireeeee........  not at all.
U.S. Justice Dept delivers subpoenas in Trump fake electors probe, reports say​June 23, 20225:43 AM EDTLast Updated 6 hours ago
Reuters

WASHINGTON, June 22 (Reuters) - U.S. federal agents delivered grand jury subpoenas on Wednesday to several people as part of a probe into efforts by ex-President Donald Trump and his supporters to overturn the result of the 2020 election, the Washington Post and the New York Times reported.

The Justice Department is investigating a plan by Trump and his supporters to submit alternative slates of state electors to reverse President Joe Biden's victory in the presidential election.


The Post and the Times reported subpoenas were handed to Brad Carver, a Georgia Republican Party official, and Thomas Lane, an official who worked on behalf of Trump's campaign in Arizona and New Mexico.

The Post said Georgia Republican Party Chairman David Shafer also received a subpoena. The Times reported that Sean Flynn, a Trump campaign aide in Michigan, was subpoenaed.
U.S. Justice Dept delivers subpoenas in Trump fake electors probe, reports say

<pop> <pop> <poppity> <POP>


----------



## HenryBHough

This is great!

Democrats teaching conservatives how much we can do to torment them starting in January, 2023.

And don't think for a minute that even the wimp-wing of the conservative movement might be afraid to do unto others (in SPADES) what has been done to them.

Well......OK_ probably_ not the bloodshed and burnings but not everybody is as charitable as am I.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> get yer own damn popcorn, moocherdude.


Figured you get feebie popcorn via the handout party.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Figured you get feebie popcorn via the handout party.



_feebie?_

can't you afford spellcheck?


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> _feebie?_
> 
> can't you afford spellcheck?


Naw.....Biden's gas and food prices made me cut out things like that.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Naw.....Biden's gas and food prices made me cut out things like that.



too bad, so sad.


----------

